# Famous Name Game



## hollydolly

Alphabetically list the first and surname of someone well known alive or dead,   and the next person should take one of the names and add it to another to name the next Famous person...


----------



## hollydolly

Amy Winehouse


----------



## peramangkelder

Amy Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Ben Johnson


----------



## JustBonee

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Don Black - musician and songwriter


----------



## Sparky

*Jack Black *


----------



## hollydolly

Jack Straw


----------



## peramangkelder

*Jack Little*


----------



## RadishRose

Richard Little


----------



## hollydolly

Cliff Richard


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

*Clodagh Rogers*


----------



## applecruncher

Roy Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

Roy Walker


----------



## peramangkelder

*Clint Walker*


----------



## tinytn

*Clint Eastwood    *(89yrs  old already)

*E*


----------



## applecruncher

tinytn, reminder...this game is not alphabetical


----------



## applecruncher

Clint Black


----------



## Ruthanne

Carry Black


----------



## peramangkelder

*Jack Black*


----------



## hollydolly

Cilla Black


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Black


----------



## JustBonee

Jerry Lewis


----------



## applecruncher

Shari Lewis


----------



## tinytn

*Lewis Gossett Jr.*


----------



## Sparky

*Lewis Hamilton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Hamilton *


----------



## Sunny

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## peramangkelder

*Linda Hunt*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Hunt *


----------



## Citygirl

*James Stewart*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Joyce*


----------



## peramangkelder

*Joyce Grenfell*


----------



## tinytn

*Joyce Brothers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Yootha Joyce *


----------



## JustBonee

Joyce DeWitt


----------



## peramangkelder

*George DeWitt*


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## tinytn

*Susan Boyle*


----------



## applecruncher

*Susan Sarandon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan Boyle*


----------



## Sunny

Susan Lucci


----------



## peramangkelder

*Susan Saint James*


----------



## Meringue

Susan Hayward


----------



## hollydolly

*Justin Hayward*


----------



## tinytn

*Justin  Bieber *


----------



## Citygirl

*Justin Hartley*


----------



## applecruncher

Justin Theroux


----------



## peramangkelder

*Alexander Theroux*


----------



## hollydolly

*Louis Theroux *


----------



## Meringue

Louis Prima


----------



## Sunny

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Meringue

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Sparky

*Lance Burton*


----------



## Meringue

Amanda Burton


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Burton*


----------



## Meringue

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## tinytn

*Richard Nixon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard E Grant *


----------



## Citygirl

*Richard Petty*


----------



## peramangkelder

Lori Petty


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Petty *


----------



## Meringue

Tom Stoppard


----------



## Sunny

Tom Jones


----------



## Mary1949

Tom Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Baker *


----------



## Meringue

Kenny Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenny Rogers*


----------



## Meringue

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Sunny

Ken Kesey


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenny Lynch*


----------



## Sunny

Ken Burns


----------



## tinytn

*George Burns*


----------



## Citygirl

*George Clooney*


----------



## applecruncher

George Stephanopoulos


----------



## peramangkelder

Melissa George


----------



## Meringue

George Raft


----------



## tinytn

*George Gobel*


----------



## Meringue

George Hamilton


----------



## Sunny

George Washington


----------



## Meringue

Dinah Washington


----------



## hollydolly

*Washington Irving*


----------



## Mary1949

Irving Berlin


----------



## Sparky

*Irving Bacon*


----------



## Sunny

Francis Bacon


----------



## hollydolly

*Francis Drake *


----------



## Meringue

Frances Barber


----------



## Citygirl

Frances Farmer


----------



## Sunny

Francis Underwood


----------



## peramangkelder

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Meringue

Carrie Snodgress


----------



## Mary1949

Carrie Fisher


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Fisher*


----------



## Sparky

*Eddie Murphy *


----------



## Sunny

Eddie Cantor


----------



## Citygirl

Ed Asner


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Sheeran*


----------



## RubyK

Edward G. Robinson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Smokey Robinson*


----------



## tinytn

Smokey Jones


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Jones


----------



## Citygirl

Shirley Temple


----------



## JustBonee

Shirley Bassey


----------



## Mary1949

Shirley Mclaine


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Jackson


----------



## Meringue

Germaine Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Jackson*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Jackson


----------



## applecruncher

Mahalia Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Janet Leigh*


----------



## tinytn

*Janet Reno*


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## peramangkelder

Bryan Brown


----------



## Meringue

June Brown


----------



## Sunny

Charlie Brown?


----------



## RadishRose

Buster Brown?


----------



## Sunny

Buster Keaton


----------



## peramangkelder

Diane Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

*Diane Abbott*


----------



## Sunny

Diane Lane


----------



## Sparky

*David Lane *


----------



## hollydolly

*Carla Lane*


----------



## Sunny

Nathan Lane


----------



## JustBonee

Nathan  Hale


----------



## tinytn

*Nathan Sykes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Sykes*


----------



## Sparky

Eric Fleming


----------



## Citygirl

*Peggy Fleming*


----------



## tinytn

*Peggy Lee*


----------



## Meringue

Lee Marvin


----------



## hollydolly

*Marvin Hamlisch *


----------



## peramangkelder

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Meringue

Hank Marvin


----------



## Sunny

Hank Aaron


----------



## hollydolly

*Hank Williams *


----------



## JustBonee

Serena  Williams


----------



## Sparky

Paul Williams


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae*


----------



## RadishRose

Mae West


----------



## Sunny

Mae Questel


----------



## peramangkelder

Mae Whitman


----------



## JustBonee

Walt Whitman


----------



## tinytn

*Walt Disney*


----------



## Citygirl

*Walter Cronkite*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Walter(s)*


----------



## applecruncher

Julie Andrews


----------



## Sunny

Julie Christie


----------



## Sparky

John Christie


----------



## tinytn

*John Adams*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Wayne *


----------



## peramangkelder

Wayne Rogers


----------



## Sunny

Roy Rogers


----------



## tinytn

Roy Clark


----------



## Citygirl

_*Petula Clark*_


----------



## Sassycakes

Clark Gable


----------



## Meringue

Margi Clarke


----------



## Sunny

Clark Kent


----------



## Sparky

William Kent


----------



## hollydolly

* William Tell *


----------



## Meringue

William Hurt


----------



## tinytn

William Levy


----------



## Sunny

William Shakespeare


----------



## debodun

William Shatner


----------



## Meringue

William Wilberforce


----------



## tinytn

*William Moseley*


----------



## Meringue

Oswald Moseley


----------



## hollydolly

*lee Harvey Oswald *


----------



## debodun

Harvey Korman


----------



## Kathy5853

Harvey Weinstein (maybe more infamous than famous)


----------



## debodun

Harvey Milk


----------



## Kathy5853

Harvey Levin (TMZ host)


----------



## JustBonee

Steve  Harvey


----------



## Kathy5853

Steve Martin


----------



## debodun

Steve Austin (the Stone Cold one, not the Bionic Man)


----------



## Kathy5853

Brian Austin Green


----------



## debodun

Seth Green


----------



## Sparky

Sid Green


----------



## debodun

Sid Vicious


----------



## Meringue

Sid Owen


----------



## debodun

Owen Wilson


----------



## peramangkelder

Owen Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Citygirl

Jimmy Johnson


----------



## Meringue

Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## JustBonee

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Carter


----------



## debodun

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Sparky

James Page


----------



## debodun

Patti Page


----------



## Kathy5853

Patti LaBelle


----------



## debodun

Patti LuPone


----------



## peramangkelder

Patti Newton


----------



## Sunny

Isaac Newton


----------



## Kathy5853

Isaac Mizrahi


----------



## Sparky

Isaac Hayes


----------



## debodun

Sean Hayes


----------



## Citygirl

Sean Penn


----------



## tinytn

*Sean Connery *


----------



## Sunny

Sean Lennon


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lennon*


----------



## Meringue

Julian Lennon


----------



## tinytn

Julian Glover


----------



## Sunny

Julian Bond


----------



## Meringue

Samantha Bond


----------



## Sunny

James Bond


----------



## Sparky

James Coburn


----------



## Citygirl

James Patterson


----------



## Sunny

James Holzhauer


----------



## Pinky

James Stewart


----------



## tinytn

*Jessie James*


----------



## peramangkelder

Jessie Catherine Couvreur


----------



## applecruncher

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Catherine Middleton*


----------



## JustBonee

Kate Middleton


----------



## tinytn

Kate Gosselin


----------



## Sunny

Kate Winslet


----------



## Sparky

Kate O'Mara


----------



## tinytn

*Kate Hudson*


----------



## Sunny

Kate Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Kate Middleton


 LOL..same person..her name is Catherine.. it's just the media who call her Kate...


----------



## hollydolly

*John Smith*


----------



## tinytn

John  Doe


----------



## Sunny

John F. Kennedy


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> LOL..same person..her name is Catherine.. it's just the media who call her Kate...



Had no idea Holly ... not all that  familiar  with the Royals.  Sorry.


----------



## Citygirl

John Lennon


----------



## Meringue

John Alderton


----------



## tinytn

*John Wayne*


----------



## Sunny

John Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*John Gielgud *


----------



## Meringue

John Major


----------



## tinytn

*John Hancock*


----------



## JustBonee

John Mellencamp


----------



## Sparky

John Goodman


----------



## hollydolly

*John Wayne*


----------



## Sunny

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Citygirl

John F. Kennedy


----------



## tinytn

*John Legend*


----------



## Meringue

John Hamm


----------



## Sunny

John Steinbeck


----------



## Sparky

John Carpenter


----------



## Citygirl

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## JustBonee

Karen Valentine


----------



## Meringue

Karen Black


----------



## tinytn

Clint Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Cilla Black*


----------



## JustBonee

Jack Black


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Black


----------



## Sparky

Lewis Carroll


----------



## Pink Biz

*Carroll Baker*


----------



## applecruncher

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## Meringue

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## applecruncher

Donald O'Connor


----------



## JustBonee

Sandra Day O'Connor


----------



## Sparky

Sandra Dee


----------



## applecruncher

Sandra Bullock


----------



## tinytn

*Sandra Lee*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sandra Sully*


----------



## tinytn

*Sandra Oh*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sandra Bernhard*


----------



## tinytn

*Sandra Smith*


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## Meringue

Adam Smith


----------



## JustBonee

Adam West


----------



## hollydolly

*Kanye West

*


----------



## Sunny

Mae West


----------



## tinytn

Dottie West


----------



## Sparky

Simon West


----------



## hollydolly

*Simon Cowell*


----------



## Sunny

Simon Legree


----------



## Meringue

Simon Dee


----------



## Citygirl

*Dee Wallace*


----------



## Sunny

Wallace Simpson


----------



## hollydolly

*John Simpson

*


----------



## Mary1949

John Lennon


----------



## Meringue

John Wayne


----------



## tinytn

John Voight


----------



## JustBonee

John Mayer


----------



## Sparky

Alexander Mayer


----------



## Meringue

Alexander Boris Johnson


----------



## JustBonee

Magic Johnson


----------



## Sparky

Jimmy Johnson


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Fallon*


----------



## JustBonee

Jimmy Dean


----------



## Meringue

Jimmy White


----------



## tinytn

*Vanna White*


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty White*


----------



## Sunny

Betty Boop


----------



## tinytn

*Betty Grable*


----------



## Meringue

Betty Ford


----------



## Sparky

Betty Hutton


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Boothroyd

*


----------



## peramangkelder

Betty Davis


----------



## JustBonee

Sammy Davis  Jr.


----------



## Sparky

Sammy Cahn


----------



## Sunny

Sammy Sosa


----------



## JustBonee

Sammy Hagar


----------



## hollydolly

*Sam Shepard*


----------



## peramangkelder

Sam Worthington


----------



## Sparky

Sam Malone


----------



## Sunny

Sam Elliott


----------



## Citygirl

*Elliott Gould*


----------



## tinytn

Chris Elliott


----------



## peramangkelder

Dr Chris Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Ed Brown*


----------



## Meringue

Jim Reeves


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Davidson

*


----------



## Sunny

Jim Henson


----------



## Citygirl

*Jim Carrey*


----------



## peramangkelder

Jim Hutton


----------



## Meringue

Lauren Hutton


----------



## Sunny

Lauren Bacall


----------



## Sparky

Lauren Booth


----------



## peramangkelder

Shirley Booth


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Bassey



*


----------



## Sunny

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Temple*


----------



## tinytn

*Shirley Jones*


----------



## Citygirl

Tom Jones


----------



## Lc jones

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## Sunny

^^^^ Tom Jones

Tom Hanks


----------



## Citygirl

Tom Brady


----------



## peramangkelder

Brady Seals


----------



## Pink Biz

Jim Seals


----------



## Meringue

Jim Kerr


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Morrison

*


----------



## JustBonee

Van Morrison


----------



## Citygirl

Van Johnson


----------



## tinytn

Van Halen


----------



## Sunny

Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## Citygirl

Vincent Price


----------



## hollydolly

*Katie Price*

*L*


----------



## tinytn

*Lauren Bacall 

M*


----------



## Sunny

^^^^ Katie (This is the famous names game, not alphabetical.)

Katie Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

Don't think you meant ''katie'' @Sunny 

*Ray Stevens*


----------



## Sparky

Ray Bolger


----------



## tinytn

Lizzie, i think it's cuz you dropped the letter* L *, then i followed you! 

*Rita Hayworth*


----------



## Sunny

My head is beginning to spin here.  How does Rita Hayworth follow Ray Bolger?


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Lewis*


----------



## tinytn

Gerry Lewis


----------



## Sparky

Gerry Anderson


----------



## Sunny

LeRoy Anderson


----------



## hollydolly

*Bill Anderson *


----------



## Citygirl

*Lynn Anderson*


----------



## Sunny

Loni Anderson (anybody remember her?)


----------



## RubyK

Anderson Cooper


----------



## tinytn

Melissa Sue Anderson


----------



## peramangkelder

Melissa George


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## tinytn

Susan Lucci


----------



## Sunny

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Sparky

Anthony Gardner


----------



## Ruthanne

Anthony Geary


----------



## JustBonee

Anthony Quinn


----------



## tinytn

*Quinn Allman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gregg Allman

*


----------



## Meringue

Greg Wise


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Wise *


----------



## Sunny

Ray Bolger


----------



## Sassycakes

Ray Liotta


----------



## tinytn

*Ray Romano*


----------



## Repondering

*Ray Milland *


----------



## peramangkelder

Ray Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Jarvis *


----------



## tinytn

*Dean Martin*


----------



## Sparky

Dean Winters


----------



## Sunny

Shelley Winters


----------



## tinytn

Donald C. Winter


----------



## JustBonee

Johnny Winter


----------



## Citygirl

*Johnny Carson*


----------



## tinytn

Johnny Walker


----------



## Pink Biz

Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*Roseanne Cash*


----------



## JustBonee

Roseanne  Barr


----------



## tinytn

Douglas Barr


----------



## Sassycakes

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## Sparky

Douglas Gordon


----------



## Sunny

Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas Adams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Douglas*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael McIntyre *


----------



## Sparky

Michael Crawford


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Oldman*


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Coleman*


----------



## Meringue

Gary Coopet


----------



## JustBonee

Gary Busey


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gary Sinise*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Lineker

*


----------



## Sunny

Lorraine Gary


----------



## hollydolly

*Lorraine Kelly*


----------



## Sunny

Gene Kelly


----------



## Meringue

_*Grace Kelly*_


----------



## peramangkelder

Grace Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Davy Jones

*


----------



## JustBonee

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Jones


----------



## Sparky

Jack Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee

*


----------



## Citygirl

Sandra Dee


----------



## tinytn

Sandra Day O'Connor


----------



## hollydolly

*Sinead O'conner *


----------



## Sunny

Flannery O'Connor


----------



## tinytn

*Donald O'Connor*


----------



## Sparky

Donald Glover


----------



## Citygirl

*Donald Trump*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Bradman *


----------



## Sunny

Don Draper


----------



## Sparky

Don Carlos


----------



## Sunny

Don Corleone


----------



## Citygirl

Don Drysdale


----------



## tinytn

*Don Ameche *


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*

*E*


----------



## Meringue

Jack Black


----------



## Sunny

Karen Black


----------



## JustBonee

Karen Valentine


----------



## Sparky

Karen Cross


----------



## Citygirl

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## tinytn

Scott Carpenter


----------



## hollydolly

*Scott Baio*


----------



## JustBonee

Drew Scott


----------



## Citygirl

*Scott Carpenter*


----------



## Sparky

John Carpenter


----------



## peramangkelder

John Cleese


----------



## hollydolly

*Elton John

*


----------



## Meringue

John Hurt


----------



## Sunny

William Hurt


----------



## Citygirl

*William DeVane*


----------



## Sparky

William Blake


----------



## Sunny

William Shakespeare


----------



## Citygirl

*William Shatner*


----------



## Meringue

William Wilberforce


----------



## hollydolly

Will.I.Am


----------



## JustBonee

Will Smith


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*Connie Smith*


----------



## JustBonee

Connie Francis


----------



## Meringue

Francis Sinatra


----------



## moviequeen1

Francis Bacon


----------



## peramangkelder

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Sunny

Henry Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Ibsen*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Henry Fonda*


----------



## peramangkelder

Henry Winkler


----------



## hollydolly

*Lenny Henry *


----------



## JustBonee

Lenny  Kravitz


----------



## Sparky

Lenny Bruce


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Jenner* (as was)


----------



## Citygirl

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## RadishRose

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## peramangkelder

Bruce Spence


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Spence *


----------



## JustBonee

Robert DeNiro


----------



## Sparky

Robert Clive


----------



## hollydolly

*Clive James *


----------



## Meringue

James Spader


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Mason*


----------



## Sparky

James Stewart


----------



## Sunny

James Monroe


----------



## hollydolly

*James Hunt *


----------



## Citygirl

*James Dean*


----------



## moviequeen1

James Taylor


----------



## peramangkelder

Taylor Swift


----------



## Sunny

Jonathan Swift


----------



## tinytn

Johnathan Pryce


----------



## hollydolly

*Jonathan King

*


----------



## JustBonee

Billie Jean King


----------



## RadishRose

Jean Cocteau


----------



## Meringue

Jean Boht


----------



## Sunny

Jean Stapleton


----------



## Sparky

John Stapleton


----------



## Sunny

Elton John


----------



## tinytn

*John Lennon *


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia  Newton - John*


----------



## Citygirl

*John F. Kennedy*


----------



## JustBonee

John Wayne


----------



## Ruthanne

Johnnie Winters


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Winters

*


----------



## JustBonee

Shelley Winters


----------



## Citygirl

*Shelley Fabares*


----------



## Sunny

Shelley Long


----------



## tinytn

*George S. Long*


----------



## Sparky

George Harrison


----------



## Citygirl

*George Washington*


----------



## JustBonee

George Clooney


----------



## Sunny

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosemary Leach*


----------



## JustBonee

Rosemary Harris


----------



## Mary1949

Anita Harris


----------



## tinytn

*Phil Harris *


----------



## Citygirl

*Emmylou Harris*


----------



## Sunny

Ed Harris


----------



## Citygirl

*Franco Harris*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Franco Zeffirelli*


----------



## hollydolly

* Franco Bahamonde*


----------



## peramangkelder

Franco Nero


----------



## Sparky

Franco Freda


----------



## Sunny

Freda Kahlo


----------



## tinytn

Freda Charcelia Payne


----------



## hollydolly

*Freda Dudley Ward*


----------



## JustBonee

Hines Ward


----------



## Pink Biz

*Earl "Fatha" Hines*


----------



## tinytn

*Earl Campbell*


----------



## Sunny

Earl Grey


----------



## applecruncher

Jennifer Grey


----------



## moviequeen1

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Sunny

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Sparky

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly

*Lawrence Olivier *


----------



## JustBonee

Lawrence Taylor


----------



## Citygirl

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## Sparky

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## tinytn

*Ole Olsen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Olsen*


----------



## Sparky

Gary Cole


----------



## tinytn

*Nat King Cole *


----------



## Citygirl

*Natalie Cole*


----------



## hollydolly

*Natalie Imbruglia *


----------



## moviequeen1

Natalie Wood


----------



## Sunny

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## Sassycakes

James Wood


----------



## Sparky

James Cook


----------



## hollydolly

*James Hunt 

*


----------



## JustBonee

Helen Hunt


----------



## hollydolly

*Helen Keller

*


----------



## tinytn

*Helen Mirren *


----------



## moviequeen1

Helen Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

*Hunter Hayes *


----------



## moviequeen1

Sean Hayes


----------



## Sunny

George Gabby Hayes


----------



## Sparky

George Jones


----------



## tinytn

Tom Jones


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom Hanks*


----------



## moviequeen1

Tom Cruise


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tom Thumb*


----------



## JustBonee

Tom Petty


----------



## Pink Biz

*Richard Petty*


----------



## Sassycakes

Richard Dawson


----------



## Citygirl

*Richard Widmark*


----------



## peramangkelder

Richard Briers


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Chamberlain*


----------



## moviequeen1

Richard Marx


----------



## Citygirl

Richard Nixon


----------



## Sparky

Richard Boone


----------



## Pink Biz

*Pat Boone*


----------



## Meringue

Pat Cash


----------



## Citygirl

*June Cash*


----------



## tinytn

*Johnny Cash*


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Tillotson

*


----------



## Sunny

Johnny Carson


----------



## Sparky

Jack Carson


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Paar*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee

*


----------



## peramangkelder

Dee Wallace Stone


----------



## JustBonee

Sharon Stone


----------



## Sparky

Sharon Davis


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davis *


----------



## moviequeen1

Steve Martin


----------



## tinytn

*Steve Allen*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Jobs


----------



## tinytn

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander McQueen*


----------



## moviequeen1

Butterfly McQueen


----------



## Sparky

Brian McQueen


----------



## tinytn

*Brian Dennehy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian May *


----------



## Sunny

Elaine May


----------



## peramangkelder

May Gibbs


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae

*


----------



## JustBonee

Mae West


----------



## Sunny

Mae Questel


----------



## Sparky

Mae Whitman


----------



## Sassycakes

Walt Whitman


----------



## Citygirl

*Walt Disney*


----------



## tinytn

*Walter Cronkite*


----------



## Repondering

Sir Walter Raleigh


----------



## hollydolly

*Sir Walter Scott

*


----------



## Sunny

Scott Joplin


----------



## tinytn

*Janis Joplin*


----------



## Sparky

Janis Martin


----------



## Meringue

Martin Freeman


----------



## ossian

Morgan Freeman


----------



## tinytn

*Morgan Fairchild *


----------



## peramangkelder

Harry Morgan


----------



## ossian

Morgan Stanley


----------



## Sunny

Stanley Tucci


----------



## Sparky

Stanley Davidson


----------



## toffee

Stanley baxster


----------



## Sunny

Stanley Livingstone


----------



## tinytn

*Stanley Kunitz*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Johnson*


----------



## Sunny

Kim Stanley


----------



## Sparky

Kim Dickens


----------



## Sunny

Charles Dickens


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance

*


----------



## moviequeen1

Charles Aznavour


----------



## tinytn

*Charles Laughton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Charles *


----------



## toffee

Charles chaplin


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Charles*


----------



## Sunny

Maria Callas


----------



## tinytn

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Sparky

Maria Graham


----------



## hollydolly

*Graham Kerr *


----------



## tinytn

*Billy Graham*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Connelly 

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Billy Preston*


----------



## Sassycakes

Kelly Preston


----------



## tinytn

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## hollydolly

*Kelly Osbourne

*


----------



## JustBonee

Gene Kelly


----------



## Sparky

Gene Barry


----------



## tinytn

Gene Autry


----------



## Sunny

Gene Hackman


----------



## Citygirl

*Gene Rayburn*


----------



## JustBonee

Gene Wilder


----------



## hollydolly

*Gene Simmons

*


----------



## moviequeen1

Richard Simmons


----------



## Sunny

Richard Gere


----------



## peramangkelder

Richard Harris


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## Sassycakes

*Richard Dawson*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## Repondering

Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard

*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Pryor


----------



## Sparky

Richard Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Jamie Leigh Curtis


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Curtis 

*


----------



## Sparky

Tony Irving


----------



## Citygirl

Tony Stewart


----------



## Sunny

Tony Soprano


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Blair*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Tony Bennett*


----------



## Sparky

Joan Bennet


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Collins

*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Baez


----------



## JustBonee

Joan Crawford


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Crawford *


----------



## tinytn

*Michael Jordan*


----------



## Millyd

Jordan Peterson


----------



## hollydolly

*james Jordan *


----------



## Citygirl

*James Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*R Dean Taylor *


----------



## JustBonee

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Sparky

Elizabeth Cotten


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Warren


----------



## hollydolly

*Warren Beatty

*


----------



## Citygirl

Warren Buffett


----------



## Sunny

Earl Warren


----------



## JustBonee

Earl Campbell


----------



## Citygirl

*Glen Campbell*


----------



## Sassycakes

Neve Campbell


----------



## Sparky

Neve Gordon


----------



## Citygirl

*Archie Campbell*


----------



## tinytn

*Archie Bunker  *(a famous stage name)


----------



## hollydolly

*Archie Andrews

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julie Andrews*


----------



## JustBonee

Julie Newmar


----------



## Sparky

Julie London


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Christie 

*


----------



## moviequeen1

Julie Harris


----------



## Sunny

Ed Harris


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Harris

*


----------



## peramangkelder

Anita Ekberg


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Baker

*


----------



## tinytn

*Colin Baker*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colin Jackson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Alan Jackson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alan Alda*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Ladd

*


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## Sparky

Alan Moore


----------



## Sunny

Demi Moore


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore

*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Wilding

*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas MacArthur*


----------



## tinytn

*Douglas* *Hofstadter *


----------



## Citygirl

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Douglas *


----------



## tinytn

*Barry  Sanders*


----------



## Sassycakes

Barry White


----------



## tinytn

Betty White


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Grable *


----------



## JustBonee

Betty Crocker


----------



## tinytn

*Betty Boop*


----------



## Sparky

Betty Rubble


----------



## hollydolly

*Barney Rubble

*


----------



## tinytn

*Bamm-Bamm* *Rubble  * (adopted son)


----------



## hollydolly

*Bam Martin *


----------



## Sparky

Martin Fry


----------



## Sunny

Stephen Fry


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Fry

*


----------



## tinytn

*Elizabeth Taylor *


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert Taylor*


----------



## RadishRose

Robert Redford


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Vaughan

*


----------



## JustBonee

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Sparky

James Pattinson


----------



## tinytn

*Jessie James*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan

*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Jordan


----------



## hollydolly

*Jordan Knight *


----------



## tinytn

*Gladys Knight*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gladys Cooper

*


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Cooper*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jilly Cooper *


----------



## Sparky

Alice Cooper


----------



## tinytn

*Chris  Cooper*


----------



## hollydolly

*Chris Evert-Lloyd *


----------



## Sunny

Harold Lloyd


----------



## hollydolly

*Hugh Lloyd

*


----------



## Sunny

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## hollydolly

*Lloyd Grossman *


----------



## Citygirl

*Lloyd Nolan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colleen Nolan

*


----------



## Sparky

Colleen Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Ed Brown *


----------



## tinytn

*Jim Henson*


----------



## Sunny

Jim Carrey


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Morrison*


----------



## Sparky

John Morrison


----------



## JustBonee

John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly

*John Le Carre  *


----------



## Citygirl

*John Wayne*


----------



## Sassycakes

*John Stewart*


----------



## Sunny

John Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams

*


----------



## tinytn

*Victoria Principal *


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Wood *


----------



## moviequeen1

Victoria Tennant


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Sellers*


----------



## Sunny

Peter Sellers


----------



## Citygirl

Peter Lorre


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Falk *


----------



## tinytn

*Peter Pan

Q*


----------



## Sunny

Pete Buttigieg


----------



## Sparky

Pete Best


----------



## Citygirl

*Pete Rose*


----------



## hollydolly

*Axl Rose

*


----------



## tinytn

Rose Marie


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Osmond 

*


----------



## tinytn

Donnie Osmond


----------



## JustBonee

Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wahlberg *


----------



## Citygirl

*Mark Martin*


----------



## applecruncher

Martin Short


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Scorsese*


----------



## Sparky

Martin Dillon


----------



## Sunny

Mary Martin


----------



## peramangkelder

Mary Berry


----------



## Citygirl

*Mary Tyler Moore*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Roger Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Moore *


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Michael Douglas *


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Parkinson

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Michael Jordan*


----------



## Sparky

Michael Emerson


----------



## Sunny

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Citygirl

*Ralph Lauren*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ralph Fiennes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ralph Waite ( daddy walton) *


----------



## Sparky

Ralph Bellamy


----------



## tinytn

Ralph Kramden


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ralph Richardson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Natasha Richardson*


----------



## Sunny

Ian Richardson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ian Fleming*


----------



## Sparky

Ian Wright


----------



## hollydolly

*Matthew Wright*


----------



## tinytn

*Matthew Modine *


----------



## hollydolly

*Matthew Perry*


----------



## Sunny

Rick Perry


----------



## hollydolly

*Rick Parfitt*


----------



## tinytn

Rick Springfield


----------



## Citygirl

*Rick Hendrick*


----------



## hollydolly

*Rick Astley

*


----------



## Sparky

Rick Ross


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Ross*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Hope

*


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Barker*


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Marley*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Dylan

*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Balaban


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Seger*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Barker


----------



## applecruncher

Bob Saget


----------



## Sparky

Bob Denver


----------



## toffee

DENVER PYLE


----------



## Sunny

Gomer Pyle


----------



## tinytn

*Gomer Jones*


----------



## RadishRose

Grace jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Davy Jones

*


----------



## Sparky

Davy Fitzgerald


----------



## Sunny

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Citygirl

*Scott Baio*


----------



## tinytn

Scott Walker


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Walker

*


----------



## Sunny

Johnny Walker


----------



## Citygirl

*Johnny Carson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Cash*


----------



## Citygirl

*Johnny Depp*


----------



## Sparky

Johnny Burnette


----------



## Sassycakes

Johnny Mathis


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Rotten*


----------



## Citygirl

*Johnny Manziel*


----------



## tinytn

*Johnny Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Capaldi *


----------



## tinytn

* Meriwether Lewis  ........of the famous Lewis and Clark expedition .. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Hamilton*


----------



## Sunny

Shari Lewis


----------



## Citygirl

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## tinytn

*Jerry Rice*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Seinfeld*


----------



## Sunny

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Capaldi *


----------



## Sparky

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander Fleming*


----------



## Sunny

Jane Alexander


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jane Powell*


----------



## tinytn

*Jane Fonda*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Henry Fonda*


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Ford

*


----------



## JustBonee

Gerald Ford


----------



## Sunny

Betty Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty White

*


----------



## Sunny

Betty Boop


----------



## Citygirl

*Betty Grable*


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Williams

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Betty Crocker*


----------



## tinytn

*Betty Hutton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Alberge

*


----------



## JustBonee

Betty(e)  Davis


----------



## Citygirl

*Betty Furness*


----------



## hollydolly

*Deborra - Lee Furness 

*


----------



## JustBonee

Lee Marvin


----------



## tinytn

Marvin Gaye


----------



## hollydolly

*Hank Marvin

*


----------



## Citygirl

*Hank Williams, Jr.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae...*


----------



## tinytn

*Vanessa Redgrave*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colin Redgrave*


----------



## moviequeen1

Colin Firth


----------



## hollydolly

*Colin Baker*


----------



## tinytn

*Stanley Baker*


----------



## applecruncher

Josephine Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Baker *


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## Sparky

Kathy Kirby


----------



## hollydolly

*Kathy Burke*


----------



## applecruncher

Kathy Bates


----------



## tinytn

Kathy Griffin


----------



## hollydolly

*Angela Griffin

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Merv Griffin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Merv Hughes *


----------



## Sunny

Howard Hughes


----------



## Sparky

Howard Carter


----------



## hollydolly

*Carlene Carter *


----------



## applecruncher

Jimmy Carter


----------



## JustBonee

Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sparky

Jimmy White


----------



## applecruncher

Barry White


----------



## tinytn

*Vanna White*


----------



## Sunny

Walter White


----------



## Pink Biz

*Walter WInchell*


----------



## JustBonee

Walter Matthau


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Walter(s)*


----------



## tinytn

*Walter Cronkite*


----------



## hollydolly

*Walter Raleigh

*


----------



## Sunny

Walt Whitman


----------



## hollydolly

*Slim Whitman

*


----------



## Sparky

Slim Andrews


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Andrews

*


----------



## Sunny

Dana Andrews


----------



## Citygirl

*Erin Andrews*


----------



## tinytn

*Erin Richards*


----------



## hollydolly

*Keith Richards*


----------



## Sparky

Keith Moon


----------



## tinytn

Keith Urban


----------



## hollydolly

*Keith Floyd*


----------



## JustBonee

Floyd Patterson


----------



## hollydolly

*James Patterson

*


----------



## tinytn

*James Brown*


----------



## Sparky

Joe Brown


----------



## Sunny

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## JustBonee

Joe Burrow


----------



## Sassycakes

*Joe Pesci*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Longthorne *


----------



## RubyK

Joe Biden


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Cocker*


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Gibbs*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joe Namath*


----------



## Sparky

Joe Cartwright


----------



## toffee

JOE PESCI


----------



## tinytn

Joe Smoe  (one of the most famous commonly used fictional names in American English.)


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Cornish*


----------



## Sunny

Joe Lewis


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Montana*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hannah Montana*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hannah Montana*


----------



## peramangkelder

Hannah Gordon


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## tinytn

*Flash Gordon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Jackson*


----------



## moviequeen1

Gordon McRae


----------



## JustBonee

Jeff Gordon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jeff Bezos*


----------



## Sparky

Jeff Bennett


----------



## Sunny

Jeff Bridges


----------



## hollydolly

*Lloyd bridges - Actor *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Christopher Lloyd*


----------



## hollydolly

*Christopher Timothy *


----------



## tinytn

*Christopher Reeve*


----------



## hollydolly

*Christopher Dean*


----------



## tinytn

*Dean Martin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Clunes*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Steve Martin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Carell


----------



## moviequeen1

Steve Allen


----------



## JustBonee

Allen  Ludden


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Allen*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dave Chapelle


----------



## Citygirl

*Dave Letterman*


----------



## moviequeen1

Dave Matthews


----------



## Sunny

Dave Barry


----------



## Sparky

Barry Mason


----------



## Sunny

Jackie Mason


----------



## Sparky

Jackie Collins


----------



## Pink Biz

*Judy Collins*


----------



## Sparky

Judy Carter


----------



## tinytn

*Jimmy Carter*


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## moviequeen1

Jimmy Connors


----------



## JustBonee

Jimmy Walker


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Durante


----------



## Sparky

Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Citygirl

*Cliff Robertson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard*


----------



## Sassycakes

Richard Dawson


----------



## Sparky

Richard Egan


----------



## Sunny

Richard Bachman


----------



## applecruncher

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Gere*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## hollydolly

*David Nixon*


----------



## Sparky

David Foster


----------



## JustBonee

David Lee Roth


----------



## Pink Biz

*Philip Roth*


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Collins*


----------



## Sunny

Judy Collins


----------



## JustBonee

Judy Garland


----------



## Sparky

Judy Collins


----------



## tinytn

*Judy Holliday*


----------



## Sunny

Doc Holliday


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Holiday*


----------



## Sunny

Billie Burke


----------



## Pink Biz

*Delta Burke*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Burke*


----------



## Sparky

Alfred Hutton


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Hutton*


----------



## tinytn

*Betty Boop 

C*


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Grable*


----------



## moviequeen1

Betty White


----------



## Sunny

Vanna White


----------



## JustBonee

Barry White


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Gibb*


----------



## JustBonee

Barry Manilow


----------



## tinytn

*Barry Chuckle*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Chuckle *


----------



## tinytn

*Pope Paul*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul McCartney*


----------



## moviequeen1

Paul Newman


----------



## hollydolly

*Nanette Newman *


----------



## Sparky

Brian Newman


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Forbes ( Nannettes' husband) *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Brian Eno*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Brian Keith*


----------



## hollydolly

*Penelope Keith*


----------



## Sparky

Penelope Wilton


----------



## hollydolly

*Penelope Pitstop ☺*


----------



## tinytn

*Penelope Ann Miller*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Miller*


----------



## tinytn

*Roger Rabbit *


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Rabbitt *


----------



## JustBonee

Eddie Money


----------



## tinytn

*Eddie Fisher*


----------



## Sunny

Eddie Cantor


----------



## Sparky

Eddie Gordon


----------



## Sunny

Ruth Gordon


----------



## hollydolly

*Ruth Langford*


----------



## JustBonee

Ruth Buzzi


----------



## Citygirl

*Ruth Westheimer*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ruth Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Babe Ruth


----------



## Sparky

Ruth Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Harold Wilson*


----------



## Sunny

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Wilson Pickett *


----------



## tinytn

Brian Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Ferry*


----------



## Sparky

Brian May


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae - Violinist*


----------



## tinytn

*Vanessa White *


----------



## Sunny

Vanna White


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy White*


----------



## Citygirl

*Barry* *White*


----------



## tinytn

*Barry manilow *


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Gibb*


----------



## Sunny

Barry Bonds


----------



## Sparky

Barry Evans


----------



## moviequeen1

Barry Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Esther Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Ted Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Ted Baker*


----------



## Sunny

Josephine Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

*Chet Baker*


----------



## Sparky

Carrol Baker


----------



## JustBonee

Anita Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Harris*


----------



## Sunny

Ed Harris


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Balls*


----------



## Sunny

Ed Wynn


----------



## hollydolly

*Meg Wynn Owen*


----------



## JustBonee

Owen Daniels


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Daniels*


----------



## Sunny

Jeff Daniels


----------



## hollydolly

*Bebe Daniels*


----------



## tinytn

*B B King*


----------



## Sunny

Bebe Neuwirth


----------



## hollydolly

*Bebe Moore Campbell*


----------



## Sparky

Donald Campbell


----------



## moviequeen1

Donald Moffat


----------



## hollydolly

*Donald McIntyre *


----------



## Sassycakes

Donald Trump


----------



## hollydolly

*Donald Sutherland*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Kiefer Sutherland*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sarah Sutherland*


----------



## moviequeen1

Sara Miles


----------



## Sunny

Miles Standish


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Miles*


----------



## Mary1949

Michael Douglas


----------



## tinytn

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## Sparky

Janet Leigh


----------



## Citygirl

*Janet Lennon*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lennon*


----------



## moviequeen1

John McEnroe


----------



## tinytn

*John Wayne*


----------



## JustBonee

Carol  Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*Carol King*


----------



## Sparky

Dave King


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Hill*


----------



## Citygirl

*Faith Hill*


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Brown*


----------



## tinytn

*Joey Brown*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joey Essex*


----------



## tinytn

*Joey Bishop*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joey Chestnut*


----------



## Sparky

Joey Jones


----------



## Sassycakes

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Jones


----------



## moviequeen1

Shirley Booth


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Booth *


----------



## JustBonee

Tony Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Tony Soprano


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Bennett*


----------



## Sparky

Tony Oliver


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oliver Reed*


----------



## moviequeen1

Oliver North


----------



## Citygirl

*Jay North*


----------



## Sunny

Jay Inslee (governor of WA state, was a Presidential candidate for a while), was my neighbor when I lived in WA.


----------



## hollydolly

*Jay Osmond *


----------



## Sunny

Donny Osmond


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Osmond *


----------



## toffee

TINA MARIE


----------



## Sparky

Tina Charles


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance*


----------



## tinytn

*Charles Montgomery*


----------



## Sunny

Charles Atlas


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Charles *


----------



## Mary1949

Maria Callas


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Felix*


----------



## Sunny

Felix Unger  (The Odd Couple)


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Felix*


----------



## Citygirl

*Julie Andrews*


----------



## tinytn

Julie Chung


----------



## Citygirl

*Julie London*


----------



## JustBonee

Jack London


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Kerouac


----------



## Mary1949

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Sparky

Jack Benny


----------



## JustBonee

Benny Hill


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Hill*


----------



## tinytn

*Faith Evans*


----------



## hollydolly

*Chris Evans*


----------



## Sunny

Chris Evert


----------



## Citygirl

*Chris Rock*


----------



## hollydolly

*Chris Evans*


----------



## Sparky

Bill Evans


----------



## hollydolly

*Bill Wyman*


----------



## Citygirl

*Bill Anderson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Moira Anderson *


----------



## moviequeen1

Loni Anderson


----------



## Sunny

Anderson Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Jilly Cooper *


----------



## Citygirl

Gary Cooper


----------



## JustBonee

Gary Coleman


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia Coleman*


----------



## Sparky

Olivia Edward


----------



## Sunny

Edward VII


----------



## moviequeen1

Edward Woodward


----------



## hollydolly

*Edward Fox*


----------



## Citygirl

Oops
Michael J. Fox


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Wilding*


----------



## moviequeen1

Michael Jordan


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas

(And if you get Netflix and haven't watched The Kominsky Method yet, starring this wonderful actor along with Alan Arkin, don't miss it!)


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## tinytn

*Michael Douglas*


----------



## moviequeen1

Donna Reed


----------



## Sunny

Donna Summer


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Karan*


----------



## Citygirl

*Donna Fargo*


----------



## tinytn

*Wells Fargo*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Orson Welles*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Wells *


----------



## Sparky

Mary Decker


----------



## tinytn

*Mary Magdalene*


----------



## moviequeen1

Mary Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Martin*


----------



## tinytn

*Dean Martin*


----------



## Sunny

Martin Scorcese


----------



## Citygirl

*Martin Short*


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent Martin*


----------



## Sparky

Millicent Rogers


----------



## Sunny

Roy Rogers


----------



## Citygirl

*Ginger Rogers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Clodagh Rogers *


----------



## Sunny

Adele Rogers St. John


----------



## Sparky

Adele Dixon


----------



## tinytn

*Adele Laurie Blue Adkins  .... Famous singer  ' Adele '*


----------



## JustBonee

Blue Ivy Carter


----------



## tinytn

Jimmy Carter


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy* *Fallon*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jimmy Durante*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Stewart*


----------



## hollydolly

*Rod Stewart*


----------



## tinytn

*Rod Serling*


----------



## hollydolly

*Rod Steiger *


----------



## Sparky

Rod Evans


----------



## hollydolly

*Edith Evans*


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Evans*


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Hope*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Marley


----------



## Repondering

Bob Newhart


----------



## Sparky

Bob Bryan


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Barker*


----------



## Sunny

Ma Barker


----------



## hollydolly

*Sue Barker *


----------



## Citygirl

*Sue Grafton*


----------



## Sunny

Sue Ann Langdon


----------



## Sparky

Sue Perkins


----------



## JustBonee

Tony Perkins


----------



## Sunny

Tony Bennett


----------



## hollydolly

*Scott Bennett*


----------



## Sunny

Randolph Scott


----------



## hollydolly

*Selena Scott*


----------



## JustBonee

Selena  Gomez


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Gomez*


----------



## tinytn

*Eddie Albert*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Finney*


----------



## applecruncher

Albert Einstein


----------



## Sunny

Albert Schweizer


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Lee *


----------



## Sparky

Lee Mack


----------



## Citygirl

*Lee Remick*


----------



## tinytn

*Lee Majors *


----------



## JustBonee

Lee Marvin


----------



## moviequeen1

Leon Russell


----------



## tinytn

*Jack Russell   *(famous (Dog Breed) Name)


----------



## Sunny

Jack Kerouac


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Osbourne*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Jones*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shirley Booth*


----------



## applecruncher

Shirley Ellis


----------



## Pink Biz

* Havelock Ellis*


----------



## Sparky

Ellis Paul


----------



## hollydolly

*Lynsey de Paul *


----------



## Citygirl

*Lindsey Wagner*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Wagner*


----------



## tinytn

*Robert Redford*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Vaughan *


----------



## tinytn

*Robert De Niro*


----------



## Sunny

Robert Morse


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy*


----------



## JustBonee

Jayne  Kennedy


----------



## Sunny

John F. Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*John Wayne *


----------



## Sparky

Bruce Wayne


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Bruce*


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Dern


----------



## tinytn

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nigel Bruce *


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Havers *


----------



## Sparky

Nigel Bond


----------



## Sunny

James Bond


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan*


----------



## tinytn

*James Dean*


----------



## Sunny

James Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*Jackie Stewart*


----------



## tinytn

*Jackie Gleason*


----------



## JustBonee

Jackie Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Robinson*


----------



## JustBonee

Anne  Hathaway


----------



## Sparky

Anne Frank


----------



## Pink Biz

*Frank Sinatra*


----------



## hollydolly

*Frank Lampard*


----------



## tinytn

*Frank Lloyd Wright *


----------



## hollydolly

*Matthew Wright*


----------



## moviequeen1

Matthew Morrison


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Morrison*


----------



## tinytn

*Jim Carrey*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Davidson*


----------



## Sparky

Jim Jones


----------



## moviequeen1

Jim Belushi


----------



## Sunny

Jim Henson


----------



## hollydolly

*Nicky Henson*


----------



## tinytn

*Nicky Hilton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paris Hilton*


----------



## JustBonee

Paris Jackson


----------



## Sparky

Peter Jackson


----------



## Sunny

Glenda Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Jackson*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Jackson


----------



## JustBonee

Jackson Browne


----------



## tinytn

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## tinytn

*Joey Brown*


----------



## Sunny

Jerry Brown


----------



## Sparky

Jerry Herman


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## Sunny

Meriweather Lewis


----------



## Citygirl

*Shari Lewis*


----------



## tinytn

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Lewis Black*_


----------



## Sunny

Karen Black


----------



## Citygirl

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## Sparky

John Carpenter


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Carpenter *


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

*Clodagh Rogers*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Roy Rogers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy walker*


----------



## Sassycakes

Roy Orbison


----------



## tinytn

*Sugar Ray Robinson *


----------



## Citygirl

*Jackie Robinson*


----------



## tinytn

*Smokey Robinson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Robinson*


----------



## Sunny

^^^^^ #1277  (Roy, not Ray)

Roy Cohn


----------



## tinytn

*Roy Rogers *


----------



## Mary1949

Clodagh Rogers


----------



## Sunny

Adele Rogers St. Johns


----------



## Sparky

Adele Dixon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Willie Dixon*


----------



## tinytn

*Willie Nelson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Willie Whitelaw *


----------



## Sunny

Willie Mays


----------



## hollydolly

*Theresa May *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Elaine May*


----------



## peramangkelder

Elaine Paige


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patti Page*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patty Duke *


----------



## Sunny

Peppermint Patty


----------



## hollydolly

*Patty Hearst*


----------



## Sparky

Patty Parker


----------



## hollydolly

*Bonnie Parker*


----------



## tinytn

*Bonnie Hunt*


----------



## Sparky

James Hunt


----------



## hollydolly

*James Watt*


----------



## tinytn

*James Madison *


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan*


----------



## tinytn

*James Arness*


----------



## hollydolly

*Polly James*


----------



## Sunny

James Brolin


----------



## hollydolly

*James Blunt*


----------



## peramangkelder

Jimmy James....famous black tracker in South Australia


----------



## Sunny

James Cagney


----------



## hollydolly

*Etta James*


----------



## Sunny

James Stuart


----------



## tinytn

*Jessie James *


----------



## Sparky

Jessie Matthews


----------



## Sunny

Tiny, there was no such person as Jessie James, which would have been a woman's name.    You were probably thinking of the famous outlaw,
Jesse James.  So let's go back to him.

Jesse James


----------



## hollydolly

*James Corden*


----------



## Sunny

James Caan


----------



## hollydolly

*James Bolam*


----------



## Sparky

James Brown


----------



## tinytn

Joey Brown


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joey Heatherton*


----------



## tinytn

*Joey Bishop *


----------



## hollydolly

*John Bishop *


----------



## Sunny

Elton John  (Just got back from a showing of Rocketman in our party room.  Pretty good movie!)


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia newton John*


----------



## JustBonee

Isaac  Newton


----------



## Sparky

Isaac Hayes


----------



## peramangkelder

Nancye Hayes


----------



## Citygirl

*Helen Hayes*


----------



## Sunny

Helen Hunt


----------



## Pink Biz

*Helen Mirren*


----------



## Sunny

Helen of Troy


----------



## hollydolly

*Helen Reddy *


----------



## tinytn

*Helen Keller*


----------



## Citygirl

*Helen O'Connell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Helen Shapiro*


----------



## Sparky

David Shapiro


----------



## Sassycakes

David Letterman


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie *


----------



## hollydolly

*David Jason*


----------



## Citygirl

*David Caruso*


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## hollydolly

*Larry Lamb*


----------



## Sparky

Larry Adler


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alfred Adler*


----------



## tinytn

*Alfred Dunner*


----------



## moviequeen1

Alfred Molina


----------



## Sassycakes

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Einstein*


----------



## Citygirl

*Alfred Tennyson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Hayes*


----------



## Sparky

Alfred Ewing


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patrick Ewing*


----------



## peramangkelder

Patrick Stewart


----------



## moviequeen1

Patrick Swayze


----------



## tinytn

*Patrick Dempsey*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Troughton *


----------



## Citygirl

*Patrick Mahomes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Duffy*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patrick Henry*


----------



## tinytn

*Henry Winkler*


----------



## peramangkelder

Henry Gibson


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly*


----------



## tinytn

*Kelly Clarkson *


----------



## JustBonee

Emmett   Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emmett Till*


----------



## Sparky

Emmett Lynn


----------



## applecruncher

Emmett Smith


----------



## Citygirl

*Kate Smith*


----------



## peramangkelder

Kate Spade


----------



## hollydolly

*Sam Spade*


----------



## tinytn

*Uncle Sam 

V*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sam Peckinpah*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sam Wanamaker *


----------



## Sparky

Sam Harris


----------



## applecruncher

Sam Elliott


----------



## tinytn

*Sam Snead *


----------



## hollydolly

*Sam Fox*


----------



## Citygirl

*Michael J. Fox*


----------



## JustBonee

Michael  Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Flatley*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## applecruncher

Dudley Moore


----------



## tinytn

*Gary Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Kemp*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jack Kemp*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde *


----------



## Sunny

Oscar Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

*Marty Wilde*


----------



## Sassycakes

Marty Feldman


----------



## hollydolly

*Marti Webb*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Webb


----------



## Sparky

Robert Webb


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Plant*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Redford*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer *


----------



## Sunny

Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Bruce*


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Dern


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Springsteen*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Bruce Willis *


----------



## Sparky

Bruce Gilbert


----------



## applecruncher

Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## JustBonee

Sara Gilbert


----------



## hollydolly

*Gilbert Harding*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gilbert O'Sullivan*


----------



## Citygirl

*Maureen O'Sullivan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Maureen O'Hara *


----------



## Sunny

Maureen Stapleton


----------



## applecruncher

Jean Stapleton


----------



## moviequeen1

Jean Harlow


----------



## hollydolly

*Winnie Harlow *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Poppy Harlow*


----------



## hollydolly

*Poppy Drayton*


----------



## Sparky

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Montgomery *


----------



## JustBonee

Elizabeth  Arden


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Hurley*


----------



## Sparky

Elizabeth Cotten


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Warren


----------



## hollydolly

*Warren Beatty *


----------



## moviequeen1

Warren Buffett


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Ruffin*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Fortune*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## applecruncher

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Stewart*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## applecruncher

Jimmy Durante


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Osmond *


----------



## moviequeen1

Jimmy Connors


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## Sparky

Martin Luther


----------



## Pink Biz

*Luther Vandross*


----------



## applecruncher

Luther Burbank


----------



## hollydolly

*Luther Grosvenor *


----------



## JustBonee

Luther Campbell


----------



## hollydolly

*Naomi Campbell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Glen Campbell*


----------



## tinytn

*Glen Phillips*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emo Philips*


----------



## Sparky

Mark Philips


----------



## moviequeen1

Mark Hamill


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Knopfler*


----------



## Sunny

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wright*


----------



## Sunny

Orville Wright


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Wright*


----------



## Sunny

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## applecruncher

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sparky

Frank Gorshin


----------



## Sunny

Barney Frank


----------



## hollydolly

*Frank Bruno*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Anne Frank*


----------



## hollydolly

*Frank Sinatra *


----------



## Citygirl

*Nancy Sinatra*


----------



## Sunny

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Sassycakes

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Citygirl

*Michael Reagan*


----------



## Repondering

Michael Jackson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jesse Jackson*


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Neil*


----------



## moviequeen1

Andrew McCarthy


----------



## Sunny

Joseph McCarthy


----------



## Sassycakes

Paul McCarthy


----------



## tinytn

*Paul Bunyan*


----------



## Sunny

Paul Giametti


----------



## Sparky

Billy Paul


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Newman*


----------



## Sunny

Paul McCartney


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Anka*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Ross*


----------



## tinytn

*Paul McCartney*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stella McCartney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stella Parton*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly

*Dolly Martin*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Martin Luther King*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## tinytn

*James Dean*


----------



## Citygirl

*James Harrison*


----------



## Sunny

William Henry Harrison


----------



## Sparky

William Penn


----------



## Citygirl

*William Shakespeare*


----------



## hollydolly

*William Hartnell*


----------



## Sassycakes

William Shatner


----------



## hollydolly

*William Hague*


----------



## tinytn

William Tell


----------



## Sparky

William Wallace


----------



## hollydolly

*William Hurt*


----------



## Sunny

Prince William


----------



## hollydolly

*Prince Harry*


----------



## JustBonee

Harry  Belafonte


----------



## Pink Biz

*Harry Truman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Harry*


----------



## Sunny

Harry Houdini


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Styles *


----------



## Sparky

Harry James


----------



## hollydolly

*james Blunt*


----------



## Sunny

James Bond


----------



## hollydolly

*jenny Bond*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jenny Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Swash*


----------



## applecruncher

Joe Pesci


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Pasquale *


----------



## Sunny

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Dolan*


----------



## moviequeen1

Joe Montana


----------



## Sassycakes

Joe Namath


----------



## JustBonee

Joe Frazier


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Cartwright*


----------



## Sparky

Ben Cartwright


----------



## hollydolly

*Ben Affleck*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Casey Affleck*


----------



## hollydolly

*Casey Jones*


----------



## Sparky

Samantha Jones


----------



## JustBonee

Tom Jones


----------



## Citygirl

*George Jones*


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Clooney*


----------



## tinytn

*George Washington*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dinah Washington*


----------



## Citygirl

*Dinah Shore*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dinah Manoff


----------



## hollydolly

*Dinah Sheridan*


----------



## tinytn

*Ann Sheridan*


----------



## moviequeen1

Ann Bancroft


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Frank*


----------



## Citygirl

*Frank Sinatra*


----------



## applecruncher

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly

*Nancy Reagan*


----------



## tinytn

*Ronald Reagan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronald Coleman*


----------



## Sparky

Gary Coleman


----------



## applecruncher

Gary Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Moore
*


----------



## Citygirl

*Patrick Duffy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Stewart*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jimmy Stewart*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jimmy Kimmel*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jimmy Fallon *


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Young*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Loretta Young*


----------



## hollydolly

*Loretta Lynn *


----------



## Citygirl

Lynn Anderson


----------



## Sassycakes

Loretta Swift


----------



## hollydolly

*Jonathan swift*


----------



## tinytn

*Jonathan  Silverman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jonathan King*


----------



## Sunny

Stephen King


----------



## Sparky

Alan King


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King*


----------



## Pink Biz

*King Vidor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King *


----------



## applecruncher

Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Cole*


----------



## applecruncher

Natalie Cole


----------



## Sunny

Old King Cole


----------



## Pink Biz

*Carole King*


----------



## Sparky

Joe King


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Montana*


----------



## Sassycakes

Joe Namath


----------



## hollydolly

*Joey Bishop*


----------



## Citygirl

*Joey Porter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Street Porter*


----------



## tinytn

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jackson Pollock *


----------



## moviequeen1

Jackson Browne


----------



## JustBonee

Andrew  Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Loyd webber *


----------



## Sassycakes

Andrew Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Will Young*


----------



## tinytn

*John Young*


----------



## Citygirl

*John Wayne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Sleep*


----------



## Sparky

Wayne Benson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ivy Benson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Benson*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Ray Romano *


----------



## moviequeen1

Ray Liotta


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ray Lenord


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ray Bolger*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Davies *


----------



## Sunny

Jonathan Davies


----------



## Citygirl

*Jonathan Winters*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie winters*


----------



## Sassycakes

Bernie Sanders


----------



## Citygirl

*George Sanders*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Best*


----------



## Sunny

George Eliot


----------



## hollydolly

*Elliott Gould *


----------



## Sparky

Elliott Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eliot Ness*


----------



## JustBonee

Elliott   Sharp


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Sharp*


----------



## Citygirl

*Pat Nixon*


----------



## Sassycakes

Richard Nixon


----------



## JustBonee

Richard  Burton


----------



## Citygirl

*Jeff Burton*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Citygirl

*Jeff Corwin*


----------



## applecruncher

Jeff Chandler


----------



## hollydolly

*Jeff Bridges*


----------



## Sparky

Jeff Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Sawyer*


----------



## tinytn

*Tom Thumb*


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom Hanks*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tom Brady*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brady Jenner*


----------



## Sparky

Michelle Jenner


----------



## Citygirl

*Bruce Jenner*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Forsyth*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Rumer Willis*


----------



## JustBonee

Willis  McGahee


----------



## hollydolly

*Emma Willis*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emma Thompson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Emma Samms*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emma Watson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Russell Watson*


----------



## JustBonee

Russell Crowe


----------



## applecruncher

Jane Russell


----------



## Sunny

Jane Fonda


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane McDonald *


----------



## Sparky

Malcolm McDonald


----------



## hollydolly

*Malcolm Rifkind*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Malcolm X*


----------



## Citygirl

*Malcolm Butler*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Gerard Butler*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gerard Way*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gerard Murphy*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Eddie Murphy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Fisher *


----------



## Sunny

Eddie Cantor


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eddie Vedder*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddi Reader*


----------



## Sparky

Eddie Albert


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Finney *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Albert Einstein*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Lee*


----------



## tinytn

*Peggy Lee*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peggy Mount*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Peggy Lipton*


----------



## Citygirl

*Peggy Fleming*


----------



## tinytn

*Peggy Lee*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lee Ryan*


----------



## Sunny

Lee Majors


----------



## Citygirl

*Lee Remick*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Lee Marvin *


----------



## tinytn

*Pinky Lee*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Lee*


----------



## tinytn

*Albert Einstein *


----------



## Sunny

Albert Finney


----------



## Sparky

Albert Brooks


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Albert*


----------



## tinytn

*Eddie Fisher*


----------



## JustBonee

*Eddie Murphy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Murphy *


----------



## Citygirl

*Audie Murphy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlie Murphy *


----------



## JustBonee

Charlie Sheen


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlie Dimmock*


----------



## Sunny

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Sparky

Charlie Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## Sparky

Joe Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Pasquale*


----------



## Sunny

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Allen*


----------



## Sparky

Allen Hoskins


----------



## Sunny

Woody Allen


----------



## JustBonee

Steve  Allen


----------



## Pink Biz

*Steve Jobs*


----------



## tinytn

*Steve Harvey *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Harvey Weinstein*


----------



## Citygirl

*Harvey Korman*


----------



## tinytn

*Harvey Lembeck *


----------



## hollydolly

*Lawrence Harvey *


----------



## Sunny

Lawrence Welk


----------



## JustBonee

Lawrence  Taylor


----------



## Sparky

Taylor Cole


----------



## Pink Biz

*Natalie Cole*


----------



## Sunny

Natalie Wood


----------



## hollydolly

*Jake Wood *


----------



## Sassycakes

*James Woods*


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert Wood*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Vaughan *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Stack*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## tinytn

*Arnold Palmer*


----------



## Citygirl

*Arnold Schwarzenegger*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddy Arnold *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jim Carry


----------



## hollydolly

*shoulda been some one called ''eddy'' or ''Arnold''*  ^^^


----------



## Sunny

Nelson Eddy


----------



## JustBonee

Eddy  Arnold  ^


----------



## Sunny

Been used already, Bonnie.


----------



## hollydolly

*Willie Nelson*


----------



## tinytn

*Nelson Mandela *


----------



## Citygirl

*Nelson Rockefeller*


----------



## hollydolly

*Phyllis nelson *


----------



## Sassycakes

Ricky Nelson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ricky Gervais *


----------



## hollydolly

*Ricki Lake *


----------



## Citygirl

*Veronica Lake*


----------



## hollydolly

*Greg Lake *


----------



## Citygirl

*Gregory Peck*


----------



## hollydolly

*Greg Proops*


----------



## Sparky

Greg Norman


----------



## Citygirl

*Norman Rockwell*


----------



## tinytn

*Norman Lear*


----------



## Sunny

King Lear


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don King*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## Sparky

Karen Black


----------



## Pink Biz

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ken Carpenter *


----------



## Citygirl

*Ken Stabler*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ken Howard


----------



## hollydolly

*Ron Howard *


----------



## Kris148

Howard Hughes


----------



## Sassycakes

*Terrence Howard*


----------



## hollydolly

*Terence Stamp*


----------



## Citygirl

*Terrence Mann*


----------



## tinytn

*Leslie Mann*


----------



## hollydolly

*Leslie Garret *


----------



## JustBonee

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## hollydolly

*Lesley Joseph *


----------



## Sunny

Joan Leslie


----------



## hollydolly

*John Leslie *


----------



## Citygirl

*Leslie Caron*


----------



## hollydolly

*Leslie Phillips *


----------



## Citygirl

Mackenzie Phillips


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Phillips *


----------



## JustBonee

Lou Diamond Phillips


----------



## hollydolly

*Lou Reed*


----------



## Sassycakes

_*Donna Reed *_


----------



## Sunny

Rex Reed


----------



## hollydolly

*Rex Harrison *


----------



## tinytn

*Harrison Ford*


----------



## Sunny

Betty Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Grable*


----------



## Sunny

Betty Boop


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty White*


----------



## Sparky

Barry White


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Sheen *


----------



## Sunny

Martin Sheen


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent Martin*


----------



## Citygirl

*Mary Martin*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Dean Martin*


----------



## Citygirl

Martin Short


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Scorsese*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Miller *


----------



## tinytn

*Steve Allen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Allen*


----------



## Sunny

Woody Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Lily Allen *


----------



## Sparky

Lily Elsie


----------



## hollydolly

*Lily Loveless*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lily Tomlin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tiger lily Geldof *


----------



## tinytn

*Lily Winn*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lillian Board*


----------



## Sparky

Lillian Bronson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charles Bronson*


----------



## Sassycakes

Charles Callas


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Callas *


----------



## Sunny

Maria Montessori


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Shriver *


----------



## Sparky

Maria Graham


----------



## Kris148

Billy Graham


----------



## JustBonee

Billy  Joel


----------



## Sunny

Billy Carter


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Carter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy James *


----------



## Sunny

Jesse James


----------



## Citygirl

*James Brolin*


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## hollydolly

*Polly James *


----------



## JustBonee

Polly Bergen


----------



## Sunny

Edgar Bergen


----------



## hollydolly

*Edgar Norton*


----------



## tinytn

*Edgar R. Morrow*


----------



## hollydolly

*Edgar Allan Poe *


----------



## Kris148

Allan Border


----------



## hollydolly

*Allan Carr*


----------



## tinytn

*Cathy Carr*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cathy Kelley*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kathy Burke *


----------



## Sparky

James Burke


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan *


----------



## Sassycakes

James Caan


----------



## hollydolly

*James Coburn *


----------



## tinytn

*James Brown*


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Brown*


----------



## tinytn

*Joey Brown*


----------



## Citygirl

*Joey Bishop*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Bishop*


----------



## Kris148

John the Baptist.


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lennon*


----------



## JustBonee

John Cena


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy*


----------



## Sunny

Rose Kennedy


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Kennedy


----------



## JustBonee

Robert Mitchum


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer *


----------



## Sparky

Robert Howard


----------



## JustBonee

Howard Hughes


----------



## Pink Biz

*Howard Stern*


----------



## Citygirl

*Howard Keel*


----------



## hollydolly

*Howard Donald*


----------



## Sparky

Donald Campbell


----------



## Pink Biz

*Neve Campbell*


----------



## Citygirl

*Glen Campbell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Glenn Close *


----------



## Sunny

Glenn Miller


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick Miller *


----------



## JustBonee

Mick Jagger


----------



## hollydolly

*Bianca Jagger *


----------



## Sparky

Bianca Ryan


----------



## Citygirl

*Ryan Newman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Randy Newman *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lorraine Newman*


----------



## tinytn

*Alfred E. Newman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Nobel *


----------



## Sunny

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robyn Hitchcock*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robin Gibb*


----------



## Sparky

Robin Day


----------



## tinytn

*Robin Hood*


----------



## Sunny

Robin Wright


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Wright*


----------



## tinytn

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Jobs *


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## Sparky

Martin Cooper


----------



## Sunny

Mary Martin


----------



## tinytn

*Mary J Blige*


----------



## Citygirl

*Mary Tyler Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Moore *


----------



## Sparky

Patrick Dennis


----------



## tinytn

*Gary Moore*


----------



## Sassycakes

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Quant*


----------



## Sunny

Mary Todd Lincoln


----------



## Sassycakes

*Abraham Lincoln *


----------



## hollydolly

*Lincoln Lewis *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jerry Lewis *


----------



## hollydolly

*lewis Lennox *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Annie Lennox*


----------



## Sunny

Annie Oakley


----------



## Sassycakes

*Annie Potts*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Annie LeBlanc*


----------



## Citygirl

*Annie Glenn*


----------



## Sunny

John Glenn


----------



## Sparky

Glenn Gregory


----------



## hollydolly

*Gregory Peck *


----------



## Sunny

Gregory Hines


----------



## hollydolly

*Frazer Hines*


----------



## Citygirl

*Hines Ward*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Ward*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ward Clever...


----------



## hollydolly

*Shayne Ward *


----------



## Sparky

Ward Bond


----------



## hollydolly

*James Bond*


----------



## Sunny

James Cagney


----------



## hollydolly

*James Stuart*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jesse James*


----------



## Sassycakes

James Caan


----------



## tinytn

*James Arness *


----------



## hollydolly

*James Blunt*


----------



## Sassycakes

Emily Blunt


----------



## hollydolly

*Emily Dickinson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emily Brontë*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlotte Bronte *


----------



## Sunny

Charlotte Russe?


----------



## Sparky

Charlotte E. Ray


----------



## RubyK

Ray Bolger


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ray Liotta*


----------



## tinytn

*Ray Charles*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charles Boyer*


----------



## RadishRose

Charles Bronson


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Charles*


----------



## Sparky

Tina Dixon


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Sinatra *


----------



## Sunny

Tina Louise


----------



## hollydolly

*Louise Minchin*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Louise Lasser*


----------



## hollydolly

*Louise Redknapp*


----------



## Sparky

Louise Brown


----------



## tinytn

*Louise Fletcher*


----------



## applecruncher

Tina Louise


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Turner*


----------



## applecruncher

Kathleen Turner


----------



## Sassycakes

Ted Turner


----------



## hollydolly

*Ted Danson*


----------



## JustBonee

Ted Cruz


----------



## Sunny

Ted Baxter


----------



## Sparky

Darren Baxter


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Baxter *


----------



## Citygirl

*Anne Baxter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Murray *


----------



## Sunny

Fred Murray


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Murray *


----------



## JustBonee

Andy Gibb


----------



## Sassycakes

Barry Gibb


----------



## Sparky

Barry Evans


----------



## Sassycakes

*Linda Evans*


----------



## hollydolly

*Edith Evans*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sara Evans*


----------



## applecruncher

Sara Gilbert


----------



## hollydolly

*Gilbert O'sullivan *


----------



## applecruncher

Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## hollydolly

*Gilbert Harding*


----------



## Sunny

Warren B. Harding


----------



## applecruncher

Warren Beatty


----------



## hollydolly

*Warren Mitchell *


----------



## Sparky

Warren Benson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ivy Benson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Amanda Benson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Amanda Barrie *


----------



## tinytn

*Barbara Barrie*


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Woodhouse*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Barbara Eden *


----------



## applecruncher

Barbara Parkins


----------



## Sassycakes

*Barbara Streisand *


----------



## applecruncher

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## moviequeen1

Barbara Billingsley


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Cartland*


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Bush


----------



## Citygirl

*George H.W. Bush*


----------



## tinytn

*George Gobel *


----------



## Sunny

George Washington


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## Sassycakes

Susan Sarandon


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan Boyle*


----------



## Sunny

Susan Dey


----------



## Sparky

Susan Hayward


----------



## hollydolly

*Justin Hayward *


----------



## Sparky

Justin Chambers


----------



## hollydolly

*Justin Trudeau*


----------



## Sunny

Justin Timberlake


----------



## hollydolly

*Justin Bieber*


----------



## Sparky

Justin Hawkins


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sadie Hawkins*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Hawkins *


----------



## Sunny

Jack Keroac


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis *


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Davis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## tinytn

*Linda Darnell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Gray*


----------



## Sunny

Wait a minute, how did we get from Jack Keroac to Linda Collins?


----------



## hollydolly

*I didn't even notice that, looks like Peakyblinder made a mistake....  nothing to do but to carry on.... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dorian Gray*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ooops !


----------



## Citygirl

*Gray Davis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Macy Gray *


----------



## Sparky

David Gray


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## hollydolly

*Larry Greyson*


----------



## Sunny

Larry King


----------



## hollydolly

*Carole King*


----------



## JustBonee

Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly

*Natalie Cole*


----------



## Citygirl

*Natalie Wood*


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Wood*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Victoria Principal*


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Beckham*


----------



## Sunny

David Beckham


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cassidy*


----------



## Sparky

Jack Cassidy


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Jones*


----------



## Citygirl

*George Jones*


----------



## Sassycakes

*George Gobel  *


----------



## hollydolly

*George Washington*


----------



## Sunny

George W. Bush


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate Bush*


----------



## tinytn

*Barbara Bush*


----------



## Citygirl

*Barbara Hale*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gareth Hale *


----------



## Sparky

Gareth Gates


----------



## Citygirl

*Bill Gates*


----------



## Sassycakes

Bill Collins


----------



## Sunny

Judy Collins


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Collins*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Wilmot*


----------



## Sunny

Gary Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Roger Daltrey*


----------



## Sparky

Roger Bacon


----------



## RubyK

Kevin Bacon


----------



## hollydolly

*Kevin Spacey*


----------



## Sparky

Kevin Clifton


----------



## hollydolly

*Karen Clifton*


----------



## RubyK

Karen Carpenter


----------



## tinytn

*Karen Black*


----------



## JustBonee

Jack  Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## tinytn

*Jack Sprat*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde*


----------



## applecruncher

Jack Paar


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Lemon*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Kerouac


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jack Benny*


----------



## Sparky

Benny Goodman


----------



## tinytn

*Benny Hahn*


----------



## hollydolly

*Benny Hill*


----------



## Citygirl

*Faith Hill*


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Brown*


----------



## Citygirl

*Antonio Brown*


----------



## applecruncher

Antonio Banderas


----------



## hollydolly

*Antonio López García*


----------



## applecruncher

George Lopez


----------



## Sassycakes

George Goble


----------



## hollydolly

*George Michael *


----------



## Citygirl

*Michael Douglas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## Sunny

Kirk Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Fairbanks *


----------



## tinytn

*Kirk Douglas*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ooops !


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kirk Cameron*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cameron *


----------



## Sunny

Cameron Mitchell  (The two gay characters on Modern Family were named after him).


----------



## hollydolly

*David Mitchell *


----------



## Sparky

David Foster


----------



## hollydolly

*Brendan foster *


----------



## Sunny

Jodi Foster


----------



## tinytn

Jodi Benson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ivy Benson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Benson*


----------



## Sassycakes

Ray Milland


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Lewis*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jerry Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

*Jerry Hall*


----------



## Sparky

Henry Hall


----------



## tinytn

*Henry Aldridge *


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kelly Ripa*


----------



## Sunny

Gene Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Kelly Osborne*


----------



## tinytn

*Kelly Clarkson *


----------



## Sassycakes

Grace Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Jones*


----------



## Sparky

Jim Jones


----------



## tinytn

Jim Plunkett


----------



## RubyK

Jim Nabors


----------



## Citygirl

*Jim Carrey*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jim Carrey*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jim Belushi*


----------



## Sunny

Jim Henson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Davidson*


----------



## Sunny

Jim Croce


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy tarbuck*


----------



## Sparky

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*Stewart Copeland *


----------



## tinytn

Anthony Copeland


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Newly *


----------



## Sunny

Anthony Eden


----------



## hollydolly

*Eden Kane *


----------



## JustBonee

Barbara  Eden


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Cartland ( before she died she lived quite close to me for many years) *


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Bush (She lived close to me also.)


----------



## Sparky

Barbara Niven _(She didn't live near me__)_


----------



## applecruncher

David Niven


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie *


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cassidy*


----------



## Sunny

Shaun Cassidy


----------



## hollydolly

*Natalie Cassidy*


----------



## Sunny

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## hollydolly

*Eva Cassidy *


----------



## Sparky

Eva Green


----------



## tinytn

*Eva Gabor*


----------



## Citygirl

*Zsa Zsa Gabor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gabor Weber *


----------



## Sassycakes

Charley Weber


----------



## Citygirl

*Charley Pride*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charley Williams *


----------



## Sparky

Charley Crockett


----------



## hollydolly

*Davy Crockett*


----------



## Citygirl

*Davy Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Mother Jones


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Jones*


----------



## tinytn

*Jack Sprat*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jack Benny


----------



## applecruncher

Benny Hill


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Hill*


----------



## applecruncher

Anita Hill


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Harris *


----------



## Sunny

Ed Harris


----------



## Sparky

Ed Burns


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Burns*


----------



## Citygirl

*George Hamilton*


----------



## tinytn

*George Washington*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sunny

Dinah Shore


----------



## Pink Biz

*Pauly Shore*


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Anka*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul McCartney*


----------



## Sunny

Pope John Paul


----------



## hollydolly

*Pope Francis *


----------



## Sunny

Francis Underwood


----------



## JustBonee

*Carrie  Underwood*


----------



## Sparky

Carrie Fletcher


----------



## hollydolly

*Carrie Fisher*


----------



## Sunny

Eddie Fisher


----------



## Sassycakes

Eddie Money


----------



## Citygirl

*Eddie Murphy*


----------



## tinytn

*Eddie Albert*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Finney*


----------



## applecruncher

Herb Alpert


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Hammond*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Albert Einstein*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Lee *


----------



## JustBonee

*Lee Majors*


----------



## tinytn

*Lee Dobbs*


----------



## Sassycakes

Lee Marvin


----------



## hollydolly

*Hank Marvin*


----------



## JustBonee

Marvin Gaye


----------



## hollydolly

*Lisa Gaye*


----------



## Sparky

Lisa Mitchell


----------



## Citygirl

*Lisa Kudrow*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lisa Tarbuck*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lisa Hartman*


----------



## Sassycakes

Phil Hartman


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Collins*


----------



## tinytn

*Phil Silvers *


----------



## Sparky

Phil Harris


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Harris*


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Barker*


----------



## JustBonee

*Bob  Hope*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hope Lange*


----------



## Sunny

Jessica Lange


----------



## hollydolly

*Jessica Alba*


----------



## Sparky

Jessica Simpson


----------



## tinytn

*O J  Simpson*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Simpson* ( UK politician)


----------



## Citygirl

*John F. Kennedy*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Elton John *


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia Newton John*


----------



## Sunny

Wayne Newton


----------



## Citygirl

*John Wayne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Mickey Rooney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colleen Rooney *


----------



## RubyK

Rooney Mara


----------



## hollydolly

*Kevin Rooney *


----------



## JustBonee

Kevin  Costner


----------



## Sunny

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Citygirl

*Kevin Harvick [Nascar]*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kevin Keegan*


----------



## Sparky

Keegan Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Allen*


----------



## RubyK

Dave Garroway


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Edmunds*


----------



## Sunny

Dave Brubeck


----------



## hollydolly

^^^^^^^ my husbands' favourite musician.... 

*Dave Hill*


----------



## Sunny

Anita Hill


----------



## Sparky

Anita Baker


----------



## Sunny

Josephine Baker


----------



## Sassycakes

*Simon Baker (My favorite actor)*


----------



## Sunny

Neil Simon


----------



## Citygirl

*Simon Garfunkel*


----------



## hollydolly

lol..I think his name is ART Garfunkel  @Citygirl  

*Simon Le Bon*


----------



## tinytn

*Paul Simon   *


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Daniels*


----------



## Sunny

Pope John Paul


----------



## Sparky

Paul Eddington


----------



## JustBonee

*Paul  Newman*


----------



## Citygirl

*Thanks Holly, I was ½ right anyway. 

Paul Anka*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Les Paul*


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dawson*


----------



## Sparky

Les Baxter


----------



## Citygirl

*Anne Baxter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Diamond*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Anne Bancroft*


----------



## Sparky

Anne Frank


----------



## tinytn

*Frank Sinatra*


----------



## Sunny

Barney Frank


----------



## Ken N Tx

Larry Fine (Stooge)


----------



## Sunny

Ken, your person had to have Barney or Frank as one of his/her names.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Frank Zappa*


----------



## Citygirl

*Frank Lloyd Wright*


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Wright *


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## Sassycakes

Mary Martin


----------



## Ken N Tx

Martin Short


----------



## Sparky

Martin Fry


----------



## tinytn

Dean Martin 

e


----------



## Citygirl

*Martin Landau*


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent Martin*


----------



## Sunny

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Citygirl

*Stephen King*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King*


----------



## Ken N Tx

King Elvis


----------



## Sunny

King George III


----------



## Sparky

George Smith


----------



## JustBonee

Kate  Smith


----------



## Sunny

Joseph Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*Jaclyn smith *


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## Sunny

Major Major (a character in Catch-22)


----------



## Sparky

Major Harris


----------



## Sunny

Ed Harris


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Sheeran *


----------



## Citygirl

*Ed  Sullivan*


----------



## JustBonee

Ed Asner


----------



## Sassycakes

* Ed Begley Jr.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Byrne*


----------



## Sparky

Ed Burns


----------



## Sunny

Ken Burns


----------



## Citygirl

*Kenny Chesney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Chesney Hawkes *


----------



## Sparky

Chesney Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Lily Allen*


----------



## tinytn

*Steve Allen*


----------



## Sunny

Woody Allen


----------



## Citygirl

*Gracie Allen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Allen *


----------



## Sunny

Steve Allen


----------



## hollydolly

we had Steve Allen already.  ^^^^^ .. but no matter...

*Steve Harley *


----------



## Sassycakes

Steve Harvey


----------



## RubyK

Harvey Korman


----------



## hollydolly

*Lawrence Harvey *


----------



## Sparky

Lawrence Lee


----------



## Sunny

Vicki Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly

*Laurence Llewelyn- Bowen *


----------



## Citygirl

*Carol Lawrence*


----------



## hollydolly

*Carole King*


----------



## Sunny

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## tinytn

*Dean Martin*


----------



## Citygirl

*Mark Martin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Jarvis*


----------



## RubyK

Martin Sheen


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Lewis *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Sunny

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## hollydolly

*Jerry Springer*


----------



## Sparky

Mark Springer


----------



## Sunny

Mark Twain


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark thatcher *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mark Cuban


----------



## Citygirl

*Mark Harmon*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Mark Spitz*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wright *


----------



## JustBonee

Frank Lloyd  Wright


----------



## Sparky

Frank Ocean


----------



## hollydolly

*Frank Bruno*


----------



## tinytn

*Frank Sinatra *


----------



## Citygirl

*Nancy Sinatra*


----------



## RubyK

Nancy Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Francis Wilson*


----------



## Sparky

Richard Wilson


----------



## Sunny

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Harold Wilson*


----------



## Mary1949

Harold Pinter


----------



## Sparky

Harold Lloyd


----------



## Citygirl

*Lloyd Bridges*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hugh Lloyd *


----------



## Sunny

Hugh Jackman


----------



## hollydolly

*Hugh Laurie *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Hugh Hefner*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hugh O'Brian *


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard O'Brian*


----------



## Sunny

Margaret O'Brien


----------



## Sparky

Margaret Hamilton


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*George Hamilton *


----------



## tinytn

George Gobel


----------



## hollydolly

*George Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Grace Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Kelly*


----------



## Sparky

Grace Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dudley Moore*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas Fairbanks*


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas *


----------



## Lashann

Donna Reed


----------



## tinytn

*Donna Summers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Reed*


----------



## Sparky

Alan Reed


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oliver Reed*


----------



## Sunny

Oliver North


----------



## hollydolly

*Ariadne Oliver *


----------



## Sunny

Oliver Hardy


----------



## hollydolly

*Hardy Amies*


----------



## Sparky

David Hardy


----------



## Citygirl

*David Soul*


----------



## JustBonee

David Bowie


----------



## tinytn

*Jim Bowie *


----------



## Citygirl

*Jim Brown*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Davidson*


----------



## Sunny

Jim Belushi


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Sunny

Jim Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Mother Jones


----------



## Sparky

Jack Jones


----------



## Lashann

*Shirley Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Maclaine


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shirley Bassey*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Temple*


----------



## Sunny

Shirley Jackson


----------



## Citygirl

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## tinytn

*Andrew Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Neil*


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## Sparky

Andrew Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ulrika Johnson*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Lyndon B. Johnson*


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Johnson


----------



## Sassycakes

*Don Johnson*


----------



## tinytn

*Don Wan*


----------



## Lashann

*Don Knotts*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Don Juan


----------



## JustBonee

Juan  Soto


----------



## Sunny

Juan Valdez


----------



## Sparky

Juan Perón


----------



## Sunny

Eva Peron


----------



## tinytn

*Eva Marie Saint*


----------



## Lashann

*Eva Green*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hughie Green *


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Greene*


----------



## tinytn

*Joe Palooka *


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Brown*


----------



## Sunny

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## Sassycakes

*Joe Nama**th *


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe, Pasquale *


----------



## Sunny

Joe Biden (yay!)


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Cocker *


----------



## Sunny

Shoeless Joe Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jermaine Jackson*


----------



## tinytn

*Jessie Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## Sparky

Michael Howard


----------



## hollydolly

*Howard Hughes*


----------



## Sunny

Howard Stern


----------



## Citygirl

*Howard Keel*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Howard Cosell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Howard Donald *


----------



## tinytn

*Howard Duff*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Duff*


----------



## Lashann

*Hilary Duff*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hilary Benn*


----------



## JustBonee

Hilary  Swank


----------



## Sparky

Hilary Graham


----------



## Sunny

Billy Graham


----------



## Pink Biz

*Graham Kerr*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eve Graham*


----------



## tinytn

*Eve Arden *


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Arden *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## JustBonee

Robert  Taylor


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Redford*


----------



## tinytn

*Robert Duvall *


----------



## RubyK

Julia Roberts


----------



## Sunny

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Robert Redford*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Frost*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## Sparky

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Sunny

Robert E. Lee


----------



## JustBonee

Lee Trevino


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Lee*


----------



## tinytn

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Emma Willis *


----------



## tinytn

wow that was fast,! Holly,,

*Emma Stone*


----------



## hollydolly

*Josh stone*  (just happened to be passing at the same time )


----------



## Sparky

Greg Stone


----------



## hollydolly

*Greg Norman*


----------



## Citygirl

*Greg Biffle*


----------



## hollydolly

*Greg Dyke*


----------



## tinytn

*Dick Van Dyke*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dick York*


----------



## tinytn

*Dick Clark*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Clark *


----------



## Sunny

Clark Kent


----------



## Citygirl

*Petula Clark*


----------



## hollydolly

*Clark Gable *


----------



## Sparky

Clark Beckham


----------



## tinytn

*Victoria Beckham *


----------



## hollydolly

*David Beckham*


----------



## Sparky

David Foster


----------



## hollydolly

*Brendan Foster*


----------



## Lashann

*Jodie Foster*


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Foster*


----------



## Sunny

Stephen Foster


----------



## Ken N Tx

Foster Brooks


----------



## Sunny

Mel Brooks


----------



## hollydolly

*Mel Tormé*


----------



## Citygirl

*Mel Blanc*


----------



## Sunny

Mel Gibson


----------



## tinytn

*Aaron Gibson*


----------



## Lashann

*Charles Gibson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Charles *


----------



## Sunny

Charles Laughton


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance *


----------



## Lewkat

Charles DeGaulle


----------



## hollydolly

*Prince Charles*  (windsor)


----------



## Sparky

Charles Darwin


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Charles *


----------



## Sunny

Maria Montessori


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Callas*


----------



## Sparky

Maria Theresa


----------



## Lashann

*Maria Shriver*


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Von Trapp*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Maria Tallchief*


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Felix*


----------



## Sparky

Felix Dennis


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dennis *


----------



## tinytn

*Dennis Rodman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Taylor*


----------



## tinytn

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Montgomery *


----------



## Sassycakes

Montgomery Clift


----------



## tinytn

Taylor Swift


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard *


----------



## Citygirl

*Richard Gere*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## tinytn

*Roy Rogers *


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Castle*


----------



## Sunny

Rob Roy


----------



## Sassycakes

*Rob Reiner*


----------



## hollydolly

*Rob Rinder*


----------



## Citygirl

*Rob Gronkowski*


----------



## RubyK

Dan Gronkowski


----------



## tinytn

*Dan Marino 

E*


----------



## Citygirl

*Dan Fouts*


----------



## JustBonee

Dan  Rather


----------



## Sparky

Dan Brown


----------



## Lashann

*Dan Aykroyd*


----------



## hollydolly

*Daniel  Day-lewis*


----------



## Sparky

Daniel Boone


----------



## Sunny

Pat Boone


----------



## RubyK

Pat Sajak


----------



## Citygirl

*Pat Robertson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Fyfe Robertson*


----------



## tinytn

Oscar Robertson


----------



## hollydolly

*James Robertson Justice *


----------



## Citygirl

*James Brolin*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan*


----------



## tinytn

*James Brown*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jesse James *


----------



## Lashann

*James Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dean Gaffney*


----------



## Sunny

Dean Stockwell


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Dean *


----------



## Sunny

Peter Fonda


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Fonda*


----------



## tinytn

*Jane Fonda*


----------



## Lashann

*Jane Seymour*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Wyman*


----------



## Sunny

Jane Austin


----------



## hollydolly

*Austin Powers...*


----------



## tinytn

*Austin Mahone*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlie Austin*


----------



## tinytn

*Charlie Chan*


----------



## Sparky

Charlie Duke


----------



## Citygirl

Charlie Daniels


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Daniels*


----------



## Sunny

Jeff Daniels


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jack Daniels..


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde *


----------



## Sparky

Oscar Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

*Oscar Peterson*


----------



## Sunny

Oscar Levant


----------



## hollydolly

*Oscar Hammerstein *


----------



## Citygirl

*Oscar de la Renta*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Oscar Robertson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick Robertson*


----------



## Sunny

Mick Jaggar


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick McManus*


----------



## Citygirl

*Mick Mulvaney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick Fleetwood*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mick Hucknall*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick Taylor*


----------



## Citygirl

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Taylor*


----------



## JustBonee

Dennis  Miller


----------



## Sparky

Roger Miller


----------



## Sunny

Roger Ebert


----------



## Lashann

*Roger Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Moore*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Moore *


----------



## tinytn

*Patrick Swayze*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Stewart *


----------



## JustBonee

*James Stewart*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Callaghan *


----------



## Sparky

James Monroe


----------



## hollydolly

*Matt Monroe*


----------



## Citygirl

*Matt Kenseth*


----------



## hollydolly

*Matthew Perry *


----------



## Sunny

Perry Mason


----------



## hollydolly

*Katie Perry*


----------



## Citygirl

*Katie Couric*


----------



## Lashann

*Katie Holmes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sherlock Holmes*


----------



## Lashann

*Mike Holmes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mike McGear*  ( Paul McCartney's singer  brother )


----------



## Sunny

Mike Tyson


----------



## Sparky

Mike Connors


----------



## hollydolly

*Chuck Connors*


----------



## Citygirl

*Chuck Norris*


----------



## Sparky

Chuck Eddy


----------



## JustBonee

Chuck Berry


----------



## Lashann

*Chuck Yeager*


----------



## hollydolly

*Chuck McCann*


----------



## RubyK

Chuck Close


----------



## Citygirl

*Glenn Close*


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Glenn*


----------



## Citygirl

*John F. Kennedy*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Caroline Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy *


----------



## Sunny

Ted Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Ted baker*


----------



## JustBonee

Josephine  Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

*Two Ton Baker*


----------



## Citygirl

*Anita Baker*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Harris *


----------



## Citygirl

*Julie Harris*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Felix*


----------



## Sunny

Felix Unger


----------



## hollydolly

*Felix Mendelssohn*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Felix Frankfurter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Felix Jackson*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Jackson


----------



## Sparky

Janet Jackson


----------



## Citygirl

*Janet Leigh*


----------



## Sunny

Janet Reno


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Brown*


----------



## Sunny

Buster Brown


----------



## Citygirl

*Buster Keaton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Diane Keaton*


----------



## Lashann

*Michael Keaton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Douglas *


----------



## tinytn

*Michael Angelo *


----------



## JustBonee

*Michael  Phelps*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Tyler Moore*


----------



## Lashann

*Mary McDonnell*


----------



## RubyK

Rebecca McDonnell


----------



## Sunny

Rebecca Pidgeon


----------



## hollydolly

*Walter Pidgeon*


----------



## tinytn

*Walter Cronkite *


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Walters*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Julie Andrews*


----------



## Citygirl

*Julie London*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Christie*


----------



## Sunny

Agatha Christie


----------



## Sparky

Christie Clark


----------



## hollydolly

*Clark Gable*


----------



## Sunny

Petula Clark


----------



## hollydolly

*Rylan Neal Clark*


----------



## Sparky

Clark Dennis


----------



## Citygirl

*Dennis Quaid*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Wilson*


----------



## tinytn

*Dennis the menace *


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Hopper*


----------



## Sunny

Sandy Dennis


----------



## hollydolly

*Sandy Shaw *


----------



## Lashann

*George Bernard Shaw*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Grace Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Davy Jones*


----------



## Sparky

Davy Gordon


----------



## Sunny

Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## hollydolly

*Hannah Gordon*


----------



## tinytn

*Flash Gordon *


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Ramsey*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jeff Gordon*


----------



## Lashann

*Jeff Bridges*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lloyd Bridges*


----------



## Sunny

Harold Lloyd


----------



## hollydolly

*Harold Wilson*


----------



## Sunny

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Wilson Pickett *


----------



## RubyK

Bill Pickett


----------



## hollydolly

*Bill Wyman *


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Wyman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Asher*


----------



## Sunny

Jane Fonda


----------



## Pink Biz

*Peter Fonda*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Asher* ( jane's brother and Peter got James Taylor his break with Apple records in London before America even knew of him)


----------



## Lashann

*Peter Sellers*


----------



## Citygirl

*Peter Lawford*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Tork*


----------



## Sparky

Peter Piper


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie  Piper*


----------



## tinytn

*Billie Bob Thornton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Monkhouse *


----------



## Sunny

Bob Balaban


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Champion*


----------



## Lashann

*Bob Hope*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Marley


----------



## hollydolly

*Jacob Marley*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Derek Jacob...i  *


----------



## hollydolly

*Bo Derek *


----------



## RubyK

Derek Lee Wilson


----------



## tinytn

*Woodrow Wilson*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Rita Wilson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Rita Coolidge *


----------



## Sunny

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Sparky

Rita Keane


----------



## RubyK

Rita Moreno


----------



## hollydolly

*Rita Tushingham*


----------



## Citygirl

*Rita Gam*


----------



## applecruncher

Rita Moreno


----------



## hollydolly

*Rita Wilson*


----------



## applecruncher

Wilson Phillips


----------



## Lashann

*Lou Diamond Phillips*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lou Reed *


----------



## applecruncher

Jerry Reed


----------



## Citygirl

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Richard Lewis*


----------



## Lashann

*Richard Rodgers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard*


----------



## JustBonee

Richard  Burton


----------



## hollydolly

*Amanda Burton*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jeff Burton*


----------



## tinytn

Jeff Chandler


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jeff Bridges*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lloyd Bridges *


----------



## JustBonee

Harold   Lloyd


----------



## Sunny

Harold Wilson


----------



## Lashann

*Harold Macmillan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Styles*


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry James*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Blunt*


----------



## tinytn

*James Brown*


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Brown*


----------



## Lashann

*Faith Hill*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jonah Hill*


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Hill*


----------



## Sunny

Anita Hill


----------



## applecruncher

Anita Baker


----------



## Sparky

Anita Ward


----------



## Citygirl

*Anita Bryant*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anita Harris*


----------



## Sunny

Ed Harris


----------



## JustBonee

Ed Sullivan


----------



## tinytn

*Ed Asner*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Sheeran*


----------



## Sparky

Ed Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Cash *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Roseanne Cash*


----------



## hollydolly

*June Carter Cash *


----------



## applecruncher

June Allyson


----------



## Lashann

*June Lockhart*


----------



## hollydolly

*June Whitfield*


----------



## Sunny

June Cleaver


----------



## Sparky

June Gale


----------



## hollydolly

*Crystal Gale *


----------



## Citygirl

*Gale Storm*


----------



## hollydolly

*Storm Huntley*


----------



## peramangkelder

Noah Huntley


----------



## Sunny

Noah Webster


----------



## Lashann

*Noah Wyle*


----------



## Citygirl

*Noah Hoffman*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Dustin Hoffman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dustin Gee *


----------



## Sparky

Dustin Johnson


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Johnson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Carter


----------



## applecruncher

Jimmy Dean


----------



## hollydolly

*Dean Gaffney*


----------



## Lashann

*Dean Jones*


----------



## JustBonee

Dean Martin


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## Lashann

*Alexander McQueen*


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## Sparky

Alexander O'Neal


----------



## hollydolly

*Ryan O'Neal *


----------



## Citygirl

*Patrick O'Neal*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patrick Swayze*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Troughton*


----------



## Sparky

Patrick Chan


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Duffy*


----------



## Citygirl

*Danica Patrick*


----------



## Sunny

Patrick Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Stewart*


----------



## tinytn

*Patrick O'Neal*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick McNee*


----------



## Sunny

Patrick Denis


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dennis*


----------



## Sunny

Dennis Day


----------



## hollydolly

*Darren Day*


----------



## tinytn

*Doris Day*


----------



## hollydolly

*Doris Roberts*


----------



## Citygirl

*Eric Roberts*


----------



## JustBonee

Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Sykes*


----------



## Sunny

Wanda Sykes


----------



## peramangkelder

Wanda Hendrix


----------



## hollydolly

You knew it was coming didn'tcha? 

*Jimi Hendrix *


----------



## Sparky

Jimi Goodwin


----------



## hollydolly

*ken Goodwin*


----------



## Sunny

Ken Jennings


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Jennings*


----------



## Ceege

Pat Boone


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Boone*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Boone Pickens


----------



## hollydolly

*Daniel Boone*


----------



## tinytn

*Pat Boone*


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Phoenix*


----------



## JustBonee

River Phoenix


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Rivers*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joan Blondell*


----------



## tinytn

*Joan Collins*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Collins*


----------



## Lashann

*Damian Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Hamilton*


----------



## Ceege

George Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*George McCrae *


----------



## tinytn

*George Gobel *


----------



## hollydolly

*George Harrison*


----------



## Citygirl

*George Bush*


----------



## RubyK

Phyllis George


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George *


----------



## Citygirl

*Susan Hayward*


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan Boyle*


----------



## Sunny

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Sparky

Anthony Eden


----------



## hollydolly

*Eden Kane*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barbara Eden*


----------



## Citygirl

*Barbara Bush*


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Dickson*


----------



## Sparky

Barbara Cook


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Windsor *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barbara Bush*


----------



## Sunny

George W. Bush


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate Bush*


----------



## Sunny

Jeb Bush


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Bush*


----------



## Lashann

*Johnny Mathis*


----------



## JustBonee

Johnny Depp


----------



## tinytn

*Johnny Cash*


----------



## Sunny

Johnny Carson


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Rotten*


----------



## Sunny

Johnny One Note


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Mathis*


----------



## Citygirl

*Johnny Unitas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Paycheck*


----------



## Sparky

Johnny Miller


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Miller*


----------



## Sunny

Mitch Miller


----------



## hollydolly

*Dean Miller*


----------



## Lashann

*Dean Jones*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Dean *


----------



## tinytn

*Dean Martin*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies*


----------



## Sunny

Alan Davies


----------



## Sassycakes

Alan Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Carr*


----------



## Lashann

*Alan Jackson*


----------



## JustBonee

Jackson  Browne


----------



## hollydolly

*Wanda Jackson*


----------



## Sunny

Wanda Sykes


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Sykes*


----------



## peramangkelder

Eric Idle


----------



## Ceege

Eric Fleming


----------



## Lashann

*Ian Fleming*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander Fleming*


----------



## JustBonee

*Jason  Alexander*


----------



## tinytn

*Alexander Graham Bell*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Billy Graham


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sheila Graham*


----------



## Sparky

Sheila Florance


----------



## hollydolly

*Sheila Ferguson*


----------



## hollydolly

...


----------



## joybelle

Sheila Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*Stewart Copeland*


----------



## Sparky

Stewart Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Lee Marvin*


----------



## Sparky

Marvin Rainwater


----------



## hollydolly

*Hank Marvin*


----------



## Sparky

Hank Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andy Gibb*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robin Gibb*


----------



## JustBonee

Robin Tunney


----------



## hollydolly

*Robin Askwith*


----------



## Sparky

Robin Morgan


----------



## Sunny

Robin Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vanessa Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Esther Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Esther McVey*


----------



## Ceege

Esther Dale


----------



## hollydolly

*Dale Tryon*


----------



## peramangkelder

Dale Evans


----------



## hollydolly

*Lee Evans *


----------



## Sunny

Harper Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Harper Beckham*


----------



## Sparky

Ben Harper


----------



## hollydolly

*Benny Hill  *


----------



## Sunny

Jack Benny


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Lemmon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee *


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Palance..*


----------



## Sparky

Jack White


----------



## Sunny

Walter White


----------



## Citygirl

*Betty White*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy White *


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Sparky

Jimmy James


----------



## hollydolly

*Sally James*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sally Field*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sally Philips *


----------



## Sunny

Sally Rand


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Rand *


----------



## Lashann

*Mary Tyler Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## Sparky

Jackson Browne


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Janet Gaynor*


----------



## hollydolly

* Gloria Gaynor *


----------



## JustBonee

Gloria  Vanderbilt


----------



## Sunny

Gloria Bunker Stivic


----------



## Lashann

*Gloria Reuben*


----------



## Citygirl

*Gloria Swanson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gloria Hunniford*


----------



## Sparky

Gloria Grahame


----------



## hollydolly

*Eve Graham*


----------



## Sunny

Billy Graham


----------



## Ceege

Billy Crystal


----------



## hollydolly

*Crystal Gale *


----------



## Citygirl

*Crystal Chappell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dave Chappelle*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Edmunds *


----------



## Sparky

Dave King


----------



## Sunny

Dave Barry


----------



## Citygirl

*David Caruso*


----------



## tinytn

*Charles Anthony Caruso*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance *


----------



## Citygirl

*Charlie Daniels*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Daniels *


----------



## Sunny

Paul Robeson


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul McCartney *


----------



## Lashann

*Paul Newman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nanette Newman *


----------



## Sunny

Alfred E. Newman


----------



## tinytn

*Paul Newman*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Les Paul*


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dennis*


----------



## Sunny

Sandy Dennis


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis BergKamp*


----------



## Sparky

Dennis Lloyd


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Lloyd-Pack *


----------



## Citygirl

*Lloyd Nolan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colleen Nolan*


----------



## Lashann

*Colleen Dewhurst*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colleen Camp*


----------



## Sparky

Camp David


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie*


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## Citygirl

*David Niven*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Frost*


----------



## Sunny

Robert Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Browning*


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Taylor*


----------



## Citygirl

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Taylor*


----------



## Sunny

Taylor Swift


----------



## Sparky

Jack Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Lashann

*Jack Benny*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Paar*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde *


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## hollydolly

*Mavis Nicholson*


----------



## Sparky

Mavis Tate


----------



## hollydolly

*Catherine Tate*


----------



## JustBonee

Sharon Tate


----------



## hollydolly

*Sharon Gless*


----------



## Citygirl

*Sharon Osbourne*


----------



## Sunny

Sharon Stone


----------



## hollydolly

*Oliver Stone* ( co-incidentally we were  just watching a documentary a few moments ago with OS and president Putin)


----------



## Sunny

Holly, did Putin come over to your house to watch it?  You'd think he would be too busy!  

Oliver North


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Holly, did Putin come over to your house to watch it?  You'd think he would be too busy!
> 
> Oliver North


no he actually does get time to watch TV sometimes.... 

*Oliver Reed *


----------



## Lashann

*Donna Reed*


----------



## Citygirl

Jerry Reed


----------



## Lashann

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis *


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Evans*


----------



## Sparky

Linda McCartney


----------



## tinytn

*Linda Lovelace*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Nolan*


----------



## Sunny

Lloyd Nolan


----------



## hollydolly

*Lloyd Bridges *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jeff Bridges*


----------



## Lashann

*Jeff Daniels*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Daniels*


----------



## RubyK

Phillip Daniels


----------



## Sparky

Philip Thomas


----------



## Lashann

*Thomas Kinkade*


----------



## tinytn

*Danny Thomas*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Thomas


----------



## Citygirl

*Richard Chamberlain*


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard  Nixon*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Gere


----------



## Sassycakes

Richard Burton


----------



## peramangkelder

Richard Roundtree


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard*


----------



## Rosemarie

Cliff Michelmore


----------



## JustBonee

Cliff Robertson


----------



## hollydolly

*James Robertson Justice *


----------



## Sparky

James Reid


----------



## Sunny

James Agee


----------



## hollydolly

*Polly James*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Stewart


----------



## Lashann

*Patrick Stewart*


----------



## Rosemarie

Patrick Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick McGee*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patrick Henry*


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly*


----------



## Sunny

Henry James


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry James*


----------



## joybelle

Prince Harry


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Styles*


----------



## Rosemarie

Melanie Styles


----------



## hollydolly

*Melanie Griffith*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andy Griffiths (one letter difference, hope that doesn't matter)


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Gibb*


----------



## Sunny

Andy Rooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney *


----------



## Sparky

Wayne Fontana


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Sleep*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*John Williams*


----------



## tinytn

*Andy Williams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Warhol *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andy Samberg*


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Dalton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Gibb*


----------



## Lashann

*Andy Garcia*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Murray*


----------



## Sparky

Ruby Murray


----------



## Sunny

Fred Murray


----------



## tinytn

*Fred Savage*


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie flintoff*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Freddie Fender


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie Mercury*


----------



## Sunny

Fred Flintstone


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie Trueman *


----------



## Citygirl

*Fred Astaire*


----------



## Sassycakes

Fred Willard


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fred Hampton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Fred Perry*


----------



## Rosemarie

Perry Como


----------



## Ken N Tx

Perry Mason


----------



## hollydolly

*Matthew Perry*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Perry White


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty White*


----------



## JustBonee

Vanna  White


----------



## Sunny

Walter White


----------



## Sparky

Walter Scott


----------



## Sunny

Walt Whitman


----------



## hollydolly

*Walter Scott*


----------



## Sunny

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Lashann

*Walter Brennan*


----------



## Citygirl

*Walter Matthau*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Walter/s*


----------



## Sunny

(Sir) Walter Raleigh


----------



## Ceege

Walter Hill


----------



## Rosemarie

Bernard Hill


----------



## Citygirl

*Faith Hill*


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Hill*


----------



## tinytn

*Vince Lombardi*


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Gill*


----------



## Citygirl

*Vince Edwards*


----------



## JustBonee

Cliff  Edwards


----------



## Sparky

Cliff Curtis


----------



## Rosemarie

Cliff Richard


----------



## Lashann

*Cliff Robertson*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Robertson Justice*


----------



## Sunny

Jesse James


----------



## Citygirl

*James Dean*


----------



## Mollymoo

Meriwether Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

@Mollymoo , welcome to the games...   

In this game you take one name from the previous name posted, and add another to make another notable well known person...


----------



## Rosemarie

Lewis Carroll


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## Sparky

Lewis Gilbert


----------



## hollydolly

*Gilbert O'Sullivan*


----------



## Mollymoo

hollydolly said:


> @Mollymoo , welcome to the games...
> 
> In this game you take one name from the previous name posted, and add another to make another notable well known person...


Thank you. I was reacting to "Lewis", which looked like the last post, but wasn't. (And, Meriweather Lewis was a well-known explorer.)


----------



## Sunny

William S. Gilbert (of Gilbert and Sullivan)


----------



## hollydolly

*William Shatner*


----------



## Rosemarie

William Morris


----------



## hollydolly

*William Wallace*


----------



## Sunny

William Penn


----------



## hollydolly

*William Hartnell *


----------



## Sparky

David Hartnell


----------



## hollydolly

*David Niven*


----------



## Sunny

David Duchovney


----------



## hollydolly

*David Beckham*


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie

e*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Essex*


----------



## Ken N Tx

David Niven


----------



## Sunny

David Susskind


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cassidy*


----------



## Citygirl

*David Caruso*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Enrico Caruso*


----------



## hollydolly

*Enrico Maria Salerno*


----------



## Sunny

Maria Callas


----------



## Rosemarie

Klaus Maria Brandauer (Out of Africa)


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Von Trapp *


----------



## Sunny

Maria Shriver


----------



## Lashann

*Eunice Shriver*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eunice Lee*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lee Harvey Oswald*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Harvey *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Brian Eno*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dora Bryan


----------



## hollydolly

*Bryan Ferry*


----------



## Citygirl

*Bryan Bickell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bryan Adams*


----------



## RubyK

Edie Adams


----------



## Sunny

John Adams


----------



## Citygirl

*John Wayne*


----------



## Rosemarie

Patrick Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Mcgoohan *


----------



## Sassycakes

Patrick Swayze


----------



## JustBonee

Patrick Henry


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly *


----------



## Rosemarie

Lenny Henry


----------



## Sunny

O. Henry


----------



## Citygirl

*Henry Fonda*


----------



## Sassycakes

Peter Fonda


----------



## Sunny

Jane Fonda


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Powell*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jane Asher


----------



## Lashann

*Jane Austen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Seymour *


----------



## Sunny

Jane Lynch


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenny Lynch*


----------



## Citygirl

*Kenny Chesney*


----------



## Lashann

*Kenny Rogers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Clodagh Rogers *


----------



## Sunny

Roy Rogers


----------



## Citygirl

*Roy Clark*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Clark Gable*


----------



## hollydolly

*Rylan Clark Neal*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Neal Diamond


----------



## hollydolly

*Neil* , Ken ^^^^^ 

*Neil Kinnock *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Neil Armstrong*


----------



## Sparky

Alexander Armstrong


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*George Hamilton*


----------



## Rosemarie

George Formby


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George *


----------



## Citygirl

*Phyllis George*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Clooney *


----------



## Sunny

George Gobel


----------



## hollydolly

*George Bush*


----------



## tinytn

*Jeb Bush*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kate Bush


----------



## Lashann

*Kate Spade*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate Winslet*


----------



## Sunny

Kate Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*Hurricane Smith*


----------



## tinytn

*Will Smith*


----------



## hollydolly

*Cyril Smith*


----------



## Lashann

*Jaclyn Smith*


----------



## Citygirl

*Connie Smith*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Connie Francis*


----------



## Rosemarie

(Sir) Francis Drake


----------



## Sunny

Arlene Francis


----------



## hollydolly

*Francis Bacon*


----------



## Sunny

Francis Underwood


----------



## Citygirl

*Carrie Underwood*


----------



## hollydolly

*Carrie Fisher *


----------



## Sunny

Eddie Fisher


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddy Grant *


----------



## Sunny

Eddie Cantor


----------



## Sparky

Eddie Murphy


----------



## hollydolly

*Audie Murphy*


----------



## Rosemarie

Brittany Murphy


----------



## hollydolly

*Brittany Spears *


----------



## Citygirl

*Billie Jo Spears*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King*


----------



## Sunny

King Kong


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King*


----------



## Sassycakes

Don Knotts


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don DeFore*


----------



## Rosemarie

Monty Don


----------



## hollydolly

*Don McLean*


----------



## Sunny

Don Juan


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Williams*


----------



## tinytn

*Don Adams*


----------



## Sunny

John Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams*


----------



## Sunny

Abigail Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Adams*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kirk Douglas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Caine *


----------



## Sparky

Brian Caine


----------



## Pink Biz

*Brian May*


----------



## tinytn

*Fanny May*


----------



## hollydolly

is Fanny May not a company? ..rather than a person ?  ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa-Mae *


----------



## tinytn

yes but its a Famous name. right ? Game  says" famous name,," it popped into my head..lol... 
 but i see you want famous people .. im sorry..


----------



## hollydolly

tinytn said:


> yes but its a Famous name. right ? Game  says" famous name,," it popped into my head..lol...
> but i see you want famous people .. im sorry..


no need to be sorry... I see what you mean, yep says famous names


----------



## Sunny

Anyway, it's spelled Fannie Mae, so it probably wouldn't fit here anyway. It stands for the Federal National Mortgage Association.


----------



## tinytn

Holly..maybe you could start game,.," A to Z* any *famous name!"


----------



## hollydolly

tinytn said:


> maybe you could start game,.," A to Z* any *famous name!"


lol I think Someone else started a similar one to this


----------



## tinytn

ok.thanks. sorry for the disruption..


----------



## Sunny

Imelda May


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny May*


----------



## Citygirl

*Johnny Carson*


----------



## Sunny

Kit Carson


----------



## hollydolly

*Violet Carson*


----------



## JustBonee

Carson  Daly


----------



## Sunny

John Daly


----------



## Sassycakes

John Denver


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Adams*


----------



## Rosemarie

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Waters*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Sessions*


----------



## Sunny

John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly

*John Travolta*


----------



## JustBonee

John Mellencamp


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Wayne*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wayne Rooney


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mickey Rooney


----------



## Sunny

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Rosemarie

Mickey Dolenz


----------



## Citygirl

*Mickey Gilley*


----------



## tinytn

*Mickey Rourke *


----------



## hollydolly

*Mickey Hart *


----------



## Rosemarie

Miranda Hart


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Hart*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tony Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Robinson*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Straw*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jack Warner


----------



## Pink Biz

*Warner Baxter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Baxter*


----------



## Sunny

Kim Stanley


----------



## hollydolly

*Kim Kardashian - West*


----------



## Sunny

Kim Jong Un


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Kim*


----------



## Lashann

*Andy Williams*


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Griffith*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Warhol*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andie McDowell


----------



## hollydolly

*Roddy McDowell*


----------



## Sparky

Roddy Collins


----------



## Rosemarie

Joan Collins


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Armatrading*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joan Fontaine*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Rivers*


----------



## Lashann

*Joan Crawford*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Miro


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Baez*


----------



## joybelle

Joan Sutherland


----------



## Rosemarie

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Lashann

*Donald O'Connor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sinead O'Connor *


----------



## Rosemarie

Sinead Cusack


----------



## hollydolly

*John Cusack*


----------



## Sparky

John Dee


----------



## Sunny

Sandra Dee


----------



## Rosemarie

Sandra Bullock


----------



## hollydolly

*Sandra Dickinson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Bruce*


----------



## Lashann

*Fiona Reid*


----------



## JustBonee

Robert  Reid


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Redford*


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert Wagner*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## Sparky

Lindsay Duncan


----------



## Rosemarie

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Citygirl

*John Lindsay*


----------



## hollydolly

*John McEnroe *


----------



## Rosemarie

Elton John


----------



## Sunny

John Paul Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Jones*


----------



## Rosemarie

Grace Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly *


----------



## Sunny

Henry Ford


----------



## Lashann

*Glenn Ford*


----------



## Rosemarie

Glenn Close


----------



## Sunny

John Glenn


----------



## Pink Biz

*Glen Campbell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lady Colin Campbell *


----------



## Citygirl

*Naomi Campbell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ali Campbell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ali MacGraw*


----------



## hollydolly

*Muhammed Ali*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ali babba


----------



## hollydolly

*Ali Marsh*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jean Marsh


----------



## Lashann

*Jean Stapleton*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Stapleton*


----------



## JustBonee

John  Stamos


----------



## Rosemarie

John Prescott


----------



## Sunny

John Glenn


----------



## Rosemarie

Glenn Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosemarie Ford *


----------



## Lashann

*Betty Ford*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Harrison Ford*


----------



## Sunny

George Harrison


----------



## joybelle

George Gershwin


----------



## Citygirl

*George Gobel*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Phyllis George*


----------



## hollydolly

*Phyllis Nelson *


----------



## tinytn

*Phyllis Diller *


----------



## hollydolly

*Phyllis Logan*


----------



## JustBonee

Logan  Thomas


----------



## Rosemarie

Richard Thomas


----------



## Sparky

Richard Harris


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Harris*


----------



## Lashann

*Bob Hope*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Balaban


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Dylan*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Marley


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Geldof *


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Barker*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Fosse


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Dole*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Monkhouse*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Odenkirk


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Hoskins*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Seger


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Griese*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bob Ross*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jonathan Ross


----------



## Sparky

Jonathan Douglas


----------



## Rosemarie

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## Sunny

Donna Reed


----------



## hollydolly

*Mike Reed*


----------



## JustBonee

Walter  Reed


----------



## tinytn

*Walter Matthau*


----------



## Sunny

Walt Whitman


----------



## Lashann

*Walt Disney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Walter Scott*


----------



## Sunny

Sir Walter Raleigh


----------



## Citygirl

*Walter Winchell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barbara Walter(s)*


----------



## Rosemarie

Barbara Windsor


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbra Streisand*


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Bush


----------



## Rosemarie

Kate Bush


----------



## Sparky

Kate Evans


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kate Hudson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Kate Smith*


----------



## Sunny

Kate Winslet


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate O'Mara *


----------



## Sunny

Kate Moss


----------



## hollydolly

*Stirling Moss*


----------



## Sunny

Moss Hart


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Hart*


----------



## Ceege

Tony Curtis


----------



## Lashann

*Tony Bennett*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lennie Bennett*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lennie Kravitz


----------



## hollydolly

*Lenny Henry*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Henry Winkler


----------



## Rosemarie

Henry Cooper


----------



## Sunny

O. Henry


----------



## Rosemarie

Henry Darrow


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Henry *


----------



## Rosemarie

Linda Lusardi


----------



## Sunny

Linda Lavin


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Robson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Evans*


----------



## Sunny

Linda McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stella McCartney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stella Stevens*


----------



## Rosemarie

Cat Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Cat Deeley *


----------



## Sparky

Cat Boyd


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stephen Boyd*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stephen Lewis *


----------



## Sunny

Merriweather Lewis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## Lashann

*Jerry Orbach*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Seinfeld*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jerry Stevens*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jerry Hall


----------



## hollydolly

*Stuart Hall *


----------



## Rosemarie

Terry Hall


----------



## hollydolly

*Terry Wogan*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Terry


----------



## Ken N Tx

John Wayne


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Wayne*


----------



## Sunny

David Niven


----------



## joybelle

David Bowie


----------



## Lashann

*David Boreanaz*


----------



## Citygirl

*David Pierce*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Letterman*


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## joybelle

Larry Hagman


----------



## hollydolly

*Larry Grayson*


----------



## Citygirl

*Larry Gatlin*


----------



## tinytn

*Larry King*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Larry Hagman *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Larry Bird*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Bird


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lady Bird


----------



## Rosemarie

Lady Colin Campbell


----------



## Ken N Tx

Glen Campbell


----------



## hollydolly

*Glen Miller*


----------



## Ken N Tx

John Glen


----------



## hollydolly

*John Denver*


----------



## Ken N Tx

John Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## hellomimi

John Travolta


----------



## hollydolly

*John Wayne*


----------



## hellomimi

John Ritter


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Cash *


----------



## Sunny

John Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Brown*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gordon MacRae*


----------



## Sparky

Gordon Essex


----------



## hollydolly

*David Essex*


----------



## Sunny

David O. Selznick


----------



## tinytn

*David Niven*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Bowie*


----------



## tinytn

*David Schwimmer*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Frost*


----------



## Sunny

David Niven (again)


----------



## hollydolly

*Huh? ^^^^^* 


*David Tennant*


----------



## Rosemarie

David Davies


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies *


----------



## Rosemarie

Steve Forrest


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Harley*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## Rosemarie

Martin Shaw


----------



## Sparky

Bernard Shaw


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Shaw


----------



## tinytn

*Robert Frost*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Pink Biz

*Benedict Arnold*


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Arnold *


----------



## RubyK

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Sunny

Burt Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

*Burt Lancaster*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Burt Ward*


----------



## joybelle

Rachel Ward


----------



## Citygirl

*Hines Ward*


----------



## JustBonee

Ward  Bond


----------



## joybelle

James Bond


----------



## Citygirl

*James Brolin*


----------



## Lashann

*James Cagney*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Mason


----------



## hollydolly

*James Taylor*


----------



## Rosemarie

Taylor Swift


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Montgomery*


----------



## Rosemarie

Montgomery Clift


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Montgomery*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Wagner*


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Mitchum


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert DeNiro*


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Downey (jr)


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Redford*


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*James Taylor*


----------



## Rosemarie

Barbara Taylor Bradford


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## Sparky

Barbara Cook


----------



## hollydolly

*Captain James Cook *


----------



## tinytn

*Peter Cook*


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Falk


----------



## Sunny

Pete Buttigieg


----------



## Citygirl

*Pete Rose*


----------



## Sunny

Peter Lawford


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Tork *


----------



## tinytn

*Peter Falk *


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Noone *


----------



## Sunny

Peter Pan


----------



## Pink Biz

*Peter Marshall*


----------



## Citygirl

Peter Fonda


----------



## Rosemarie

Henry Fonda


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly*


----------



## Sunny

Gene Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Gene Simmons *


----------



## Citygirl

*Richard Simmons*


----------



## tinytn

*Richard Pryor*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

*Clodagh Rogers *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Roy Rogers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Castle*


----------



## Sunny

Roy Bean


----------



## Pink Biz

*Orson Bean*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sean Bean


----------



## Lashann

*Sean Connery*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sean Penn*


----------



## Rosemarie

William Penn


----------



## hollydolly

William Hartnell


----------



## Pink Biz

*William Holden*


----------



## hollydolly

*William Wallace*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jessie Wallace


----------



## hollydolly

*Jessie Buckley*


----------



## Citygirl

*William F. Buckley*


----------



## hollydolly

*William Roache*


----------



## Pink Biz

*William Powell*


----------



## Sunny

William Shakespeare


----------



## Citygirl

*William Shatner*


----------



## Sassycakes

*William Tell  *


----------



## Rosemarie

William Russell


----------



## hollydolly

*Russell Brand *


----------



## Rosemarie

Russell Grant


----------



## hollydolly

*Cary Grant *


----------



## Sunny

Lee Grant


----------



## Citygirl

*Hugh Grant*


----------



## Lashann

*Hugh Jackman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hugh Lloyd*


----------



## Citygirl

*Lloyd Bridges*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Lloyd-Pack *


----------



## Rosemarie

Roger Moore


----------



## tinytn

*Julianne Moore*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Juanita Moore*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Terry Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Terry Wogan*


----------



## Lashann

*Terry Fox*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lawrence Fox


----------



## hollydolly

*Laurence llewelyn-Bowen *


----------



## Sunny

Laurence Luckinbill


----------



## Rosemarie

Laurence Olivier.


----------



## hollydolly

*Lawrence Durrell*


----------



## Sunny

Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly

*Josie Lawrence *


----------



## Sunny

Laurence Fischburne


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Lawrence*


----------



## Citygirl

*Tommy Sands*


----------



## Lashann

*Tommy Dorsey*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tommy Steele


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Cannon*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Jones*


----------



## JustBonee

Norah  Jones


----------



## Lashann

*Shirley Jones*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shirley Temple*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Bassey *


----------



## Citygirl

*Shirley MacLaine*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Ballas *


----------



## JustBonee

Mark  Ballas


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wright*


----------



## Ceege

Steven Wright


----------



## hollydolly

*Steven Tyler*


----------



## Sunny

Steven King


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Billie Eilish*


----------



## JustBonee

Billie  Holiday


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael Holliday


----------



## peramangkelder

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Bader *


----------



## Rosemarie

Craig Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Craig Charles *


----------



## Rosemarie

Charles Dance


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Charles *


----------



## Rosemarie

Tina Turner


----------



## Sassycakes

Ted Turner


----------



## Sunny

Lana Turner


----------



## hollydolly

*Josh Turner*


----------



## Sunny

Josh Brolin


----------



## Citygirl

*Josh Groban*


----------



## hollydolly

*Josh Holloway*


----------



## Rosemarie

Stanley Holloway


----------



## hollydolly

*Stan Laurel *


----------



## Rosemarie

Stanley Baxter


----------



## hollydolly

*Raymond Baxter*


----------



## Sunny

Raymond Burr


----------



## hollydolly

*Raymond Chandler*


----------



## Citygirl

*Raymond Berry*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barry Manilow*


----------



## Rosemarie

June Barry


----------



## hollydolly

*June Whitfield*


----------



## Rosemarie

David Whitfield


----------



## hollydolly

*David Gray*


----------



## JustBonee

Linda  Gray


----------



## Rosemarie

Linda Lusardi


----------



## Sunny

Linda Lovelace


----------



## Sparky

Linda Perry


----------



## Rosemarie

Lynda Day George


----------



## Sunny

George Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George *


----------



## Citygirl

*George Strait*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Hamilton*


----------



## Sunny

George Gobel


----------



## hollydolly

*George Harrison*


----------



## Ceege

Harrison Ford


----------



## Sunny

Betty Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Davies *


----------



## Rosemarie

Betty Driver


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Driver*


----------



## Sunny

Minnie Driver


----------



## hollydolly

*Minnie Ripperton*


----------



## Sparky

Minnie Pearl


----------



## Rosemarie

Pearl Buck


----------



## RubyK

Buck Owens


----------



## hollydolly

*Bonnie Owens*


----------



## Rosemarie

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## hollydolly

*Bonnie Langford*


----------



## Sunny

Bonnie Raitt


----------



## hollydolly

*Bonnie Dunbar*


----------



## Sparky

Eric Dunbar


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Sykes*


----------



## Sunny

Wanda Sykes


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charlie Sykes*


----------



## Rosemarie

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Citygirl

*Charlie Daniels*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Daniel Day-Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tamasin Day-Lewis  ( Daniels' sister a TV chef )...*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lewis Collins


----------



## hollydolly

*Judy Collins*


----------



## Rosemarie

Judy Dench


----------



## hollydolly

*Judy Garland*


----------



## Sparky

Judy Holliday


----------



## hollydolly

*Judy Sheindlin*


----------



## Sunny

Judy Canova


----------



## Citygirl

*Judy Carne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Judy Loe*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andy Fairweather Lowe


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Griffith*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andy Samberg*


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Dalton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Timothy Dalton


----------



## hollydolly

*Tim Robbins*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Marty Robbins


----------



## hollydolly

*Marty Wilde*


----------



## Sunny

Oscar Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde*


----------



## JustBonee

Jack  Black


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Sparky

Jack White


----------



## Sunny

Jack Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sandra Dee


----------



## hollydolly

*Sandra Bullock*


----------



## peramangkelder

Sandra Bernhard


----------



## hollydolly

*Sandy Shaw*


----------



## Ceege

Robert Shaw


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Powell


----------



## hollydolly

*Babs Powell*


----------



## Rosemarie

Enoch Powell


----------



## hollydolly

*Cozy Powell*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Powell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Seymour *


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Fonda*


----------



## Pink Biz

_Peter Fonda_


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Scott


----------



## hollydolly

*Selena Scott*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## Citygirl

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## hollydolly

*Earl Thomas Conley*


----------



## Rosemarie

Terry Thomas


----------



## hollydolly

*terry Pratchett*


----------



## Lashann

*Terry Hatcher*


----------



## hollydolly

*Terry Wogan*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Terry


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lydon*


----------



## Rosemarie

Long John Baldry


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia Newton John*


----------



## Rosemarie

Olivia Coleman


----------



## hollydolly

*David Coleman*


----------



## Rosemarie

David Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*David Jason*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jason Isaacs


----------



## Ruthanne

Isaac Hayes


----------



## JustBonee

Hunter  Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

*Melvin Hayes*


----------



## Citygirl

*Melvin Belli*


----------



## hollydolly

*Allan Melvin*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ray Allan


----------



## JustBonee

Aldo  Ray


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Davies*


----------



## JustBonee

Ray Romano


----------



## hollydolly

*Ted Ray*


----------



## tinytn

*Ted Kennedy *


----------



## Lashann

*Ted Danson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jane Danson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane MacDonald *


----------



## Rosemarie

Jane Asher


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Asher *


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Strauss


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Noone *


----------



## Sassycakes

Peter Lawford


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Tork*


----------



## joybelle

Peter Allen


----------



## Pink Biz

*Woody Allen*


----------



## hollydolly

*lily Allen*


----------



## Rosemarie

Irving Allen


----------



## Lashann

*Amy Irving*


----------



## Rosemarie

Aimee MacDonald


----------



## hollydolly

*Amy Winehouse*


----------



## Rosemarie

Amy Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson *


----------



## tinytn

*Boris Karloff *


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Becker*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Boris Yeltsin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Pasternak *


----------



## joybelle

Boris Johnson


----------



## Rosemarie

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Williams*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenneth Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## joybelle

Serena Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Robbie Williams *


----------



## Sunny

Robin Williams


----------



## joybelle

Robyn Archer


----------



## JustBonee

Anne  Archer


----------



## joybelle

Anne Boleyn


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Diamond*


----------



## Citygirl

*Neil Diamond*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Neil deGrasse Tyson *


----------



## Rosemarie

Neil Tennant


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Neil*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andrew Prine


----------



## hollydolly

*John Prine*


----------



## Sunny

John F. Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy*


----------



## Rosemarie

Nigel Green


----------



## Sparky

Benny Green


----------



## hollydolly

*Benny Goodman*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Benny


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Palance*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## hollydolly

*Mavis Nicholson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mavis Staples*


----------



## RubyK

Mavis Rivers


----------



## joybelle

Mavis Bramston


----------



## hollydolly

*Mavis Jones*


----------



## Rosemarie

Grace Jones


----------



## Sunny

Grace Kelly


----------



## Rosemarie

Kellie Martin


----------



## Sunny

Gene Kelly


----------



## Rosemarie

Gene Pitney


----------



## Citygirl

*Gene Krupa*


----------



## Rosemarie

Gene Simmons


----------



## hollydolly

Jean Simmons


----------



## Rosemarie

Billy Jean King


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Joel*


----------



## Sunny

Joel Grey


----------



## hollydolly

*Elspet Gray*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Linda Gray*


----------



## JustBonee

Linda  Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## Sunny

Linda Lavin


----------



## Rosemarie

Lynda Day George


----------



## hollydolly

*George Best*


----------



## Rosemarie

George Hamilton


----------



## Sunny

George Harrison


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Harrison


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Capaldi*


----------



## Sunny

Peter Falk


----------



## Citygirl

*Peter Fonda*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Tork *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jean Peters*


----------



## Sunny

Peter Lawford


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Lorre*


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Snow


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Kay*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kay Kendall


----------



## hollydolly

*Felicity Kendal *


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenneth Kendal


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenneth McKellar *


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenneth More *


----------



## Sunny

Ken Jennings


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Jennings*


----------



## Citygirl

*Peter Jennings*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Asher *


----------



## Citygirl

*Peter Sellers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Jones*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Norah Jones*


----------



## Citygirl

*George Jones*


----------



## Rosemarie

Grace Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Davy Jones*


----------



## JustBonee

Tom  Jones


----------



## Sassycakes

Tom Hanks


----------



## Sunny

Tom Cruise


----------



## Rosemarie

Penelope Cruz


----------



## hollydolly

*Penelope Wilton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Penny Lancaster


----------



## Sunny

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Rosemarie

Burt Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Reynolds*


----------



## Citygirl

*Debbie Wasserman Schultz*


----------



## JustBonee

Debbie Gibson


----------



## Rosemarie

Debbie Harry


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Styles*


----------



## Ceege

Harry Morgan


----------



## Rosemarie

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## hollydolly

*Morgan Freeman*


----------



## Rosemarie

Martin Freeman


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent Martin*


----------



## JustBonee

Martin  Short


----------



## Pink Biz

*Martin Gabel*


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Luther King*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dave King


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King*


----------



## Sunny

King Kong


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King*


----------



## Rosemarie

Don Everly


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Everly*


----------



## Sunny

Phil Donahue


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Lynott*


----------



## Rosemarie

Philip Schofield


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Philips*


----------



## Citygirl

*Philip Rivers*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Rivers


----------



## Rosemarie

Joan Plowright


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Crawford*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Miro


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Fontaine*


----------



## peramangkelder

(Dame) Joan Sutherland


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Bakewell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joan Leslie*


----------



## Citygirl

*Joan Collins*


----------



## Rosemarie

Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly

*Pauline Collins*


----------



## Sunny

Judy Collins


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Collins*


----------



## Sunny

Susan Collins


----------



## Rosemarie

Susan Hampshire


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## Sunny

George Clooney


----------



## Citygirl

*George Gobel*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Hamilton*


----------



## Ceege

Linda Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Grey *


----------



## Sunny

Linda McCartney


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Nolan*


----------



## Rosemarie

Linda Crystal


----------



## hollydolly

*Crystal Gale *


----------



## Sparky

Roger Gale


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Whittaker *


----------



## Sunny

Roger Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Williams*


----------



## JustBonee

Don Shula


----------



## Citygirl

*Don Knotts*


----------



## Sunny

Don Draper


----------



## hollydolly

*Don McLean *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don Ho


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Estelle*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Estelle Getty  Golden Girl


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Paul Getty *


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Michael Glaser*


----------



## joybelle

Paul McCartney


----------



## Rosemarie

Stella McCartney


----------



## hollydolly

*Stella Parton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Stella Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Stevens*


----------



## RubyK

Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Aznavour *


----------



## Sunny

Charles Coburn


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Charles*


----------



## Rosemarie

Charles Chaplin


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Charles Bronson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dickens *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charles Aznavour*


----------



## Sunny

Charles De Gaulle


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Windsor*


----------



## Sunny

Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ted Ray


----------



## hollydolly

*Ted Danson*


----------



## JustBonee

Ted  Turner


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Turner *


----------



## tinytn

*Lana Turner*


----------



## Citygirl

*Josh Turner*


----------



## hollydolly

*Josh Brolin*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Brolin


----------



## Citygirl

*James Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Bolam*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rick James*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jesse James


----------



## hollydolly

*Polly James *


----------



## peramangkelder

Polly Farmer


----------



## Sunny

Polly Peachum


----------



## Pink Biz

*Polly Bergen*


----------



## Rosemarie

Patrick Bergen


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Mower*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Patrick Duffy


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Stewart*


----------



## Mamanana

Patrick McGoohan


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick McGee*


----------



## Sunny

Nigel Patrick


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Benn*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tony Benn


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Hatch*


----------



## Rosemarie

Terri Hatch


----------



## Sunny

Orrin Hatch


----------



## hollydolly

*William Hatch*


----------



## Sunny

William Shakespeare


----------



## joybelle

William Hurt


----------



## Sassycakes

William Shatner


----------



## hollydolly

*William Roache*


----------



## Rosemarie

Linus Roache


----------



## hollydolly

*Linus Sebastian*


----------



## Sunny

Linus Van Pelt (the one with the blanket)


----------



## Rosemarie

Van Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Amy Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ulrika Johnson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Geoffrey Johnson-Smith


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Johnson


----------



## Rosemarie

Andrew Marr


----------



## JustBonee

Andrew  Mellon


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Warhol*


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Sachs*


----------



## Citygirl

*Andrew Luck*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Lloyd Webber*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Lloyd Pack*


----------



## Rosemarie

Emily Lloyd Pack


----------



## Citygirl

*Lloyd Nolan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Colleen Nolan*


----------



## Sunny

Colleen Dewhurst


----------



## hollydolly

*Colleen Townsend*


----------



## Sparky

Colleen Miller


----------



## Rosemarie

Denny Miller


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Miller *


----------



## Citygirl

*Ann Miller*


----------



## Sunny

Henry Miller


----------



## Pink Biz

*Henry Cavill*


----------



## Citygirl

*Henry Mancini*


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly*


----------



## JustBonee

Jim  Kelly


----------



## Sunny

Gene Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Kelly Osborne *


----------



## Sparky

Kelly Bishop


----------



## hollydolly

*John Bishop*


----------



## Citygirl

*John Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## Sunny

John Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Sleep*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wayne Rooney


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mickey Rooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Mickey Rourke*


----------



## Sunny

Mickey Mantle


----------



## hollydolly

*Mickey Hart*


----------



## Sunny

Lorenz Hart


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Hart*


----------



## Sunny

Tony Blair


----------



## RubyK

Blair Underwood


----------



## Citygirl

*Carrie Underwood*


----------



## hollydolly

*Carrie fisher*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eddie Fisher


----------



## hollydolly

*Isla Fisher*


----------



## Rosemarie

Fisher Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Connie Stevens*


----------



## Sparky

Dennis Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dennis*


----------



## Citygirl

*Dennis Day*


----------



## hollydolly

*Darren Day*


----------



## Rosemarie

Bobby Darren


----------



## Millyd

Darren Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

*Darren Campbell*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Darren


----------



## hollydolly

*James Coburn*


----------



## Sassycakes

James Cagney


----------



## hollydolly

*James Blunt*


----------



## Sunny

James Buchanan


----------



## hollydolly

*James Corden*


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## Sparky

Jimmy James


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## peramangkelder

Jimmy James


----------



## Citygirl

*James Harrisom*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sally James*


----------



## tinytn

*James Bronson*


----------



## Citygirl

*James Stewart*


----------



## Rosemarie

Stewart Copeland


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Stewart*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Ed Sullivan*


----------



## Sparky

Ed Gilbert


----------



## hollydolly

*Sara Gilbert*


----------



## Rosemarie

Melissa Gilbert


----------



## hollydolly

*Gilbert O'Sullivan*


----------



## Sunny

William Gilbert


----------



## Pink Biz

*William Tell*


----------



## hollydolly

*William Joyce*


----------



## Citygirl

*William Shakespeare*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robin Williams*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Brian Williams*


----------



## Rosemarie

Brian May


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae*


----------



## Sunny

Mae West


----------



## JustBonee

Adam  West


----------



## hollydolly

*Adam Ant
*


----------



## Rosemarie

Adam Faith


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Brown*


----------



## Citygirl

*Faith Hill*


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Hill*


----------



## Rosemarie

Graham Hill


----------



## hollydolly

*Graham Norton*


----------



## peramangkelder

Graham Chapman


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenneth Graham


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenneth Branagh*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenneth Connor


----------



## Citygirl

*Kenny Rogers*


----------



## peramangkelder

Roger Miller


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Whittaker*


----------



## Sunny

Roy Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Wood*


----------



## Citygirl

*Roy Clark*


----------



## Rosemarie

Petula Clark


----------



## hollydolly

*Clark Gable*


----------



## Sunny

Dick Clark


----------



## hollydolly

*Dick Van Dyke*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Van Dyke*


----------



## Rosemarie

Van Morrison


----------



## Sparky

Jim Morrison


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Davidson*


----------



## Sunny

skip


----------



## Sunny

Jim Hensen


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jim Neighbors


----------



## Citygirl

*Jim Brown*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bobby Brown*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bobby Charlton*


----------



## Sunny

Bobby Fisher


----------



## Rosemarie

Bobby Charlton


----------



## hollydolly

We had Bobby Charlton twice ^^^^ let's try his brother..

*Jackie Charlton*


----------



## Lewkat

Jackie Gleason


----------



## hollydolly

*Jackie Wilson*


----------



## Lewkat

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Harold Wilson*


----------



## Lewkat

Harold Lloyd


----------



## Sunny

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## Sparky

Lloyd Daniels


----------



## Rosemarie

Sian LLoyd


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andrew Lloyd Webber*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julian Lloyd Webber*


----------



## RubyK

Julian Assange


----------



## hollydolly

*Julian Clary*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julian Lennon*


----------



## Sassycakes

*John Lennon*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Noakes


----------



## hollydolly

*John Le Carre*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Houston


----------



## Sparky

Charles Houston


----------



## Citygirl

*Whitney Houston*


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael Whitney.


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael Wood (yes please!)


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## Rosemarie

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Berry*


----------



## Sunny

Mary Todd Lincoln


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Archer*


----------



## Sassycakes

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Citygirl

*Terry Moore*


----------



## Rosemarie

Keiron Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenneth Moore*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Oldman*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary Cooper


----------



## Rosemarie

Tommy Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Jilly Cooper*


----------



## peramangkelder

Alice Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Alice Roberts*


----------



## Sparky

Jack Roberts


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Paar*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Rosemarie

Jack Palance.


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Cassidy*


----------



## Rosemarie

Natalie Cassidy


----------



## hollydolly

*Natalie Cole*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Natalie Wood*


----------



## Sunny

Natalie Portman


----------



## hollydolly

*Natalie Imbruglia*


----------



## Sparky

Natalie Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Faith Brown*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Faith Hill*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Hill*


----------



## Citygirl

*Prince Harry*


----------



## Rosemarie

Harry H. Corbett


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie Corbett*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ronnie Carroll


----------



## hollydolly

*Brendan O'Carroll*


----------



## Sunny

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## hollydolly

*Des O'Conner*


----------



## Rosemarie

Des O'Leary


----------



## hollydolly

*Dermot O'leary*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dermot Walsh


----------



## hollydolly

*Louis Walsh*


----------



## Rosemarie

Elizabeth Walsh


----------



## RubyK

*Elizabeth Cady Stanton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Elizabeth Sladen


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Montgomery*


----------



## tinytn

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Taylor Swift


----------



## Sunny

Jonathan Swift


----------



## Citygirl

*Jonathan Winters*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Winters*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bernie Sanders*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Ecclestone*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bernie Mac*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mac Davis


----------



## Sunny

Geena Davis


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies*


----------



## Sassycakes

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Jobs*


----------



## Rosemarie

Steve Tyler


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve McFadden*


----------



## Sparky

Steve Bruce


----------



## hollydolly

*Ken Bruce*


----------



## Rosemarie

Fiona Bruce


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Jenner* ( as was)


----------



## tinytn

*Bruce Springsteen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Lee*


----------



## Citygirl

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Allen


----------



## Rosemarie

Gracie Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Steve Allen


----------



## Sunny

Woody Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Woody Harrelson*


----------



## Sparky

Woody Harris


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Harris*


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Woodward*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Hope


----------



## Sassycakes

*Bob Barker*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bob Newhart


----------



## Rosemarie

Bob Langley


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Marley*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bobby Ball*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Cratchit


----------



## hollydolly

*Bobby Charlton*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Bobby Darin*


----------



## Sunny

Bob Balaban


----------



## hollydolly

*Bobby Crush*


----------



## JustBonee

Bobby  Orr


----------



## Citygirl

*Bobby Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nigel Bruce*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ken Bruce*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenny Everett


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenny Rogers *


----------



## JustBonee

Roy  Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Castle*


----------



## Rosemarie

Barbara Castle


----------



## tinytn

Barbara Bush


----------



## Rosemarie

Barbara Cartland


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Windsor *


----------



## Rosemarie

Windsor Davies


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Steve Allen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alexander McQueen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander Armstrong*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Louis Armstrong*


----------



## JustBonee

Joe Louis


----------



## Sassycakes

Joe Namath


----------



## Rosemarie

Jo Robottom


----------



## hollydolly

*Jo Malone *


----------



## Sparky

Pat Malone


----------



## Sassycakes

*Pat Sayjak*


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Coombs*


----------



## JustBonee

Pat  Boone


----------



## hollydolly

*Daniel Boone*


----------



## Citygirl

Daniel Goddard


----------



## Rosemarie

Lisa Goddard


----------



## hollydolly

*Lisa Tarbuck*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Osmond*


----------



## tinytn

*Marie Antionette *


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Curie*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Teena Marie*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tina Charles


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance *


----------



## Rosemarie

Charles Aznavour


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Chaplin*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Charles Bronson*


----------



## JustBonee

Charles Boyer


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Darwin*


----------



## Sparky

Charles Duke


----------



## hollydolly

*Patty Duke*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patty Hearst*


----------



## Citygirl

*Patty Loveless*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patti Page*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jimmy Page*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Durante*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Jimmy Stewart *


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Johnson     [Nascar]*


----------



## Rosemarie

Van Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Van Morrison*


----------



## Rosemarie

David Van Day


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cameron*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cameron Diaz*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Cameron*


----------



## Rosemarie

Polly James


----------



## hollydolly

*James Bolam*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Robertson Justice.


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick Robertson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Cliff Robertson


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard*


----------



## Rosemarie

Richard Widmark


----------



## Pink Biz

*Richard Pryor*


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Carpenter *


----------



## tinytn

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Carpenter*


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry Belafonte*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Styles*


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry S. Truman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Windsor *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Deborah Harry*


----------



## Rosemarie

Deborah Kerr


----------



## hollydolly

*Graham Kerr*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kenneth Graham


----------



## Citygirl

*Billy Graham*


----------



## JustBonee

Billy  Joel


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Connolly *


----------



## Citygirl

*Billy Ray Cyrus*


----------



## Granny B.

*Ray Charles*


----------



## Rosemarie

Aldo Ray


----------



## RadishRose

Johnny Ray


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Briggs*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jonni Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly

*David Mitchell*


----------



## JustBonee

David Schwimmer


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Attenborough*


----------



## Rosemarie

Richard Attenborough


----------



## Sassycakes

*Richard Dawson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dawson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Les Paul*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lynsey De Paul *


----------



## peramangkelder

Paul Anka


----------



## RadishRose

Paul Peterson


----------



## Rosemarie

Jean-Paul Gautier


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Young*


----------



## Sassycakes

Lorretta Young


----------



## Rosemarie

Jimmy Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jim Davidson


----------



## hollydolly

*John Davidson*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Barry


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Gibb*


----------



## Rosemarie

June Barry


----------



## hollydolly

*June Brown*


----------



## Rosemarie

Joe Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Ed Brown*


----------



## Ken N Tx

John Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Brown*


----------



## Rosemarie

Gordon Strachan


----------



## hollydolly

Gordon Burns


----------



## Ceege

George Burns


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Burns


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Redford*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Robert DeNero


----------



## Rosemarie

Julia Roberts


----------



## Ken N Tx

Doris Roberts


----------



## hollydolly

*Doris Day*


----------



## Rosemarie

Robin Day


----------



## hollydolly

*Robin Nedwell*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Robin Williams*


----------



## JustBonee

Paul   Williams


----------



## Sunny

Serena Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andy Serkis


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Murray*


----------



## tinytn

*Andy Griffith *


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Griffiths*


----------



## Citygirl

*Richard Chamberlain*


----------



## Rosemarie

Wendy Richard


----------



## Sunny

Wendy Darling


----------



## Rosemarie

Alistair Darling


----------



## Sparky

Alister Kirby


----------



## Rosemarie

Kathy Kirby


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kathy Gifford*


----------



## JustBonee

Kathy  Ireland


----------



## Rosemarie

Jill Ireland


----------



## hollydolly

*Jill Biden*


----------



## JustBonee

Jill   St. John


----------



## hollydolly

*Norman St John-Stevas*


----------



## Sunny

Norman Mailer


----------



## hollydolly

*Norman Tebbit *


----------



## Rosemarie

Barry Norman


----------



## hollydolly

*Barry Sheen *


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael Sheen


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Barrymore*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas Fairbanks*


----------



## Rosemarie

Donna Douglas


----------



## Ken N Tx

Donna Reed


----------



## Rosemarie

Lou Reed


----------



## hollydolly

*Oliver Reed*


----------



## JustBonee

Oliver  Hardy


----------



## hollydolly

*Thomas Hardy*


----------



## Sunny

Dylan Thomas


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Dylan*


----------



## JustBonee

Bob  Hope


----------



## Rosemarie

Joanna Hope


----------



## hollydolly

*Joanna Lumley *


----------



## Rosemarie

Joanna David


----------



## hollydolly

*David Frost*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sadie Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Frost*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Cassidy*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jack Palance


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## tinytn

*Jack Lemmon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Cilla Black*


----------



## Rosemarie

Stuart Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## tinytn

*Don Juan *


----------



## Sunny

Don Draper


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Don Juan


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don Adams


----------



## Rosemarie

Bryan Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams *


----------



## RubyK

Victoria Principal​


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Derbyshire *


----------



## Rosemarie

Victoria Platt


----------



## hollydolly

*Queen Victoria*


----------



## Sunny

Ellery Queen


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander McQueen*


----------



## Sparky

Alexander Dennis


----------



## Sassycakes

* Dennis O'Leary*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dennis Quaid


----------



## JustBonee

Dennis  Conner


----------



## Citygirl

*Dennis Miller*


----------



## Sunny

Dennis Day


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Taylor *


----------



## Rosemarie

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Montgomery*


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Moss


----------



## hollydolly

*kate Moss *


----------



## tinytn

*Kate Smith*


----------



## Sunny

Kate Middleton


----------



## Rosemarie

Katie Price


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Price *


----------



## Rosemarie

Jonathon Pryce


----------



## hollydolly

*Jonathan King *


----------



## Sunny

Jonathan Swift


----------



## hollydolly

*Jonathan Ross*


----------



## Sparky

Paul Ross


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Young*


----------



## Sunny

Paul Simon


----------



## Sassycakes

Simon Baker (My favorite)


----------



## Rosemarie

Carrol Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Baker*


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Kathy Kirby *


----------



## Sparky

Kathy Bates


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Bates*


----------



## Rosemarie

Alan Davies


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Titchmarsh*


----------



## tinytn

*Alan* *Dershowitz*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Alan Thicke*


----------



## Rosemarie

Alan Rickman


----------



## hollydolly

*Edgar Allan Poe*


----------



## Sunny

Alan Alda


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allan*


----------



## Sparky

Ray Davies


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Romano *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rachel Ray*


----------



## tinytn

*Ray Charles*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charles Dance *


----------



## Sunny

Charles Laughton


----------



## Rosemarie

Dennis Lawton


----------



## Tish

Dennis Quaid


----------



## Rosemarie

Randy Quaid


----------



## Ken N Tx

Randy Travis


----------



## hollydolly

*Randy Jackson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Kirk Douglas*


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas MacArthur*


----------



## Tish

*Douglas* Adams


----------



## Sassycakes

*Don Adams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Estelle*


----------



## Rosemarie

Monty Don


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Williams*


----------



## Rosemarie

Venus Williams


----------



## Ken N Tx

Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Warhol*


----------



## tinytn

*Andy Devine*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sidney Devine *


----------



## Sparky

Sidney Howard


----------



## RubyK

Howard Keel


----------



## hollydolly

*Frankie Howard*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ron Howard


----------



## Rosemarie

Leslie Howard


----------



## Tish

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## hollydolly

*Leslie Crowther*


----------



## tinytn

*Leslie Gore*


----------



## Sunny

Al Gore


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Green*


----------



## Citygirl

*Al Jolson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Pacino*


----------



## JustBonee

Al Capone


----------



## Sassycakes

*Al Molinaro*


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Murray*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andy Murray


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Murray*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lesley Anne Down


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Hathaway*


----------



## Sunny

Anne of Cleves


----------



## Rosemarie

Julie Anne Cole


----------



## hollydolly

*Brendan Cole*


----------



## Tish

Cole Porter


----------



## Sassycakes

*Nat King Cole*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Billy Joel*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Idol*


----------



## RubyK

*Joel* McCrea


----------



## Tish

Joel Thompson


----------



## Rosemarie

Marshall Thompson


----------



## Sunny

Hunter Thompson


----------



## Rosemarie

Jeff Hunter


----------



## hollydolly

*Hunter hayes*


----------



## Rosemarie

Melvyn Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

*Isaac Hayes*


----------



## Sunny

Helen Hayes


----------



## Sassycakes

Sean Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

*Sean Penn*


----------



## Sunny

Sean Hannity


----------



## Rosemarie

Sean Connery


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sean Lennon*


----------



## Tish

Sean William Scott


----------



## hollydolly

*Scott Mckenzie*


----------



## Sassycakes

Elizabeth Scott


----------



## hollydolly

*Scott Joplin*


----------



## JustBonee

Janis  Joplin


----------



## Tish

Janis Ian


----------



## Rosemarie

Ian Fleming


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rhonda Fleming*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lucy Fleming


----------



## hollydolly

*Lucille Ball*


----------



## JustBonee

Lucille  Bluth


----------



## hollydolly

*Lucille Starr *


----------



## Rosemarie

Freddie Starr


----------



## Sassycakes

*Freddie  Prinze*


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie Flintoff*


----------



## Rosemarie

Freddie Truman


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry S Truman *


----------



## Rosemarie

Harry H. Corbett


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Worth*


----------



## Sassycakes

Harry Morgan


----------



## hollydolly

*Morgan Fairchild *


----------



## Tish

Morgan Wallen


----------



## hollydolly

*Morgan Freeman*


----------



## Citygirl

Harry Morgan


----------



## Pink Biz

*Harry Connick Jr.*


----------



## Sassycakes

Harry Styles​


----------



## tinytn

*Harry Potter*


----------



## Sunny

Harry Houdini


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Hill*


----------



## Sassycakes

Benny Hill


----------



## tinytn

*Jack Benny*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jack Lemmon*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jack Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Black


----------



## Pink Biz

*Karen Black*


----------



## Rosemarie

Karen Blixen


----------



## Ceege

Karen Valentine


----------



## Citygirl

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Chapin Carpenter *


----------



## Tish

Mary Queen of Scots.


----------



## Sunny

Mary Steenbergen


----------



## Sassycakes

Mary Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Bashir*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## tinytn

*Jimmy Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Dean*


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Peter Jennings*_


----------



## Tish

Peter Krause


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Strauss


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Noone*


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter O'Toole


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Fonda*


----------



## Tish

Peter Jackson


----------



## Citygirl

*Jesse Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jesse James*


----------



## Sassycakes

James Garner​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jennifer Garner*


----------



## tinytn

*Jennifer Aniston*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jennifer Lawrence*


----------



## Rosemarie

Laurence Fox


----------



## hollydolly

*Edward Fox
*


----------



## Rosemarie

Emilia Fox


----------



## hollydolly

*Samantha Fox*


----------



## Rosemarie

Samantha Eggar


----------



## hollydolly

*Samantha Womack*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sam Cooke


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Cook*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Cooke


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan*


----------



## Tish

James Earl Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Jones*


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Shirley Temple*_


----------



## Rosemarie

Shirley Bassey


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Maclean*


----------



## Sunny

Don MacLean


----------



## Rosemarie

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Celia Johnson *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Van Johnson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Tish

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## JustBonee

Magic Johnson


----------



## Tish

Holly Johnson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Buddy Holly*


----------



## Sunny

Holly Hunter


----------



## Sassycakes

*Tab Hunter*


----------



## Tish

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## hollydolly

*Hunter Davies *


----------



## Tish

Alexandra Davies


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexandra Bastedo *


----------



## Rosemarie

Tony Bastedo


----------



## Sassycakes

Tony Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Tish

Jamie Foxx


----------



## hollydolly

*Jamie Oliver *


----------



## Sunny

Oliver Twist


----------



## Tish

Oliver Hudson


----------



## Rosemarie

Kate Hudson


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate O'Mara *


----------



## JustBonee

Kate  Upton


----------



## Sparky

Kate Perry


----------



## Rosemarie

Perry Como


----------



## Citygirl

Perry King


----------



## JustBonee

Luke  Perry


----------



## Tish

Luke Evans


----------



## hollydolly

*Edith Evans *


----------



## Tish

Arthur Evans


----------



## tinytn

Arthur Godfrey


----------



## Rosemarie

Godfrey Nichols


----------



## Tish

Ernest Fox Nichols


----------



## Rosemarie

Janice Nichols


----------



## hollydolly

Oi'll give it Foive    ^^^

*Janice Dickinson*


----------



## Tish

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Citygirl

*Angie Dickinson*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Dickinson*


----------



## JustBonee

David Niven


----------



## hollydolly

*David Bowie*


----------



## Citygirl

*David Caruso*


----------



## Sassycakes

*David Niven*


----------



## Rosemarie

(Diddy) David Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*George Hamilton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## Tish

Linda Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Robson*


----------



## Citygirl

Linda Davis


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davis*


----------



## Rosemarie

Steve Marchant


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Jobs*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Short*


----------



## Sparky

Martin Shaw


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## tinytn

*Jimmy Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Carter


----------



## Sassycakes

Roseline Carter


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosalynn Carter *


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Carter*


----------



## Rosemarie

Linda Robson


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## Tish

Jerry *Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jerry Hall*


----------



## tinytn

*Monty Hall*


----------



## hollydolly

*Monty Don*


----------



## Sassycakes

Don Johnson


----------



## Citygirl

*Don Knotts*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don(ny) Osmond*


----------



## Rosemarie

Marie Osmond


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Curie*


----------



## Rosemarie

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## hollydolly

*Ian Saint John*


----------



## RubyK

John Travolta


----------



## hollydolly

*John Sergeant *


----------



## Rosemarie

John Mills


----------



## hollydolly

*Hayley Mills*


----------



## Rosemarie

Mary Hayley Bell


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Hopkin*


----------



## Sunny

Joshua Bell


----------



## Rosemarie

Josh Ackland


----------



## Tish

*Josh*ua Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Reynolds *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Burt Reynolds*


----------



## Rosemarie

Burt Lancaster


----------



## hollydolly

*Burt Ward*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Burt and Ernie


----------



## hollydolly

*Ernie Wise*


----------



## Sparky

Ernie Freeman


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Freeman *


----------



## tinytn

*Dean Martin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent Martin*


----------



## Rosemarie

Martin Shaw


----------



## hollydolly

*Shaw Taylor*


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Shaw


----------



## hollydolly

*Sandie Shaw*


----------



## Citygirl

*George Bernard Shaw*


----------



## Tish

Robert Shaw


----------



## JustBonee

Robert  Redford


----------



## Sunny

Robert De Niro


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Vaughan *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vince Vaughn*


----------



## Citygirl

*Vince Edwards*


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Gill*


----------



## Tish

Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Sunny

Van Morrison


----------



## Sassycakes

Van Johnson


----------



## Citygirl

*Don Johnson*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Don Rickles*


----------



## Rosemarie

Donald Pleasance


----------



## hollydolly

*Donald Sinden*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Donald Sutherland*


----------



## hollydolly

*Keifer Sutherland*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Sutherland


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Armatrading *


----------



## Tish

Joan of Arc


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Rivers*


----------



## Rosemarie

Joan Fontaine


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Crawford*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Miro


----------



## Tish

Joan Collins


----------



## JustBonee

Phil  Collins


----------



## Citygirl

Phil Donahue


----------



## Tish

Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Lynott *


----------



## tinytn

*Phil Silvers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Everly*


----------



## Rosemarie

Don Everly


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don Ho


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## Sunny

Don Juan


----------



## Sparky

Don Gibson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don Lemon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Lemon*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jack Nickleson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Dee*


----------



## Sassycakes

Sandra Dee


----------



## hollydolly

*Sandra Dickinson*


----------



## Sunny

Angie Dickenson


----------



## hollydolly

*David Dickinson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Davey Jones


----------



## tinytn

*Davy Crocket*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Bowie*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jim Bowie*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Ed Brown*


----------



## Tish

Jim Morrison


----------



## Rosemarie

Jimmy Jewel


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jim Davidson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Bowen*


----------



## Sparky

Jim Dale


----------



## tinytn

*Jim Carrey*


----------



## Rosemarie

Mariah Carrey


----------



## hollydolly

*Drew Carey*


----------



## Tish

*Drew* Galloway


----------



## tinytn

*Drew Cary*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cary Grant*


----------



## RubyK

Amy Grant


----------



## Sassycakes

Amy Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams*


----------



## Citygirl

*Don Adams*


----------



## Rosemarie

Bryan Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Dora Bryan*


----------



## Tish

Dora Gabe


----------



## Citygirl

*Gabe Carimi*


----------



## Rosemarie

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Ken N Tx

Peter Fonda


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Davison*


----------



## JustBonee

Peter  Sellers


----------



## Rosemarie

Elizabeth Sellers


----------



## Pink Biz

*Elizabeth Montgomery*


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth Barrett Browning


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Browning*


----------



## Citygirl

*Robert F. Kennedy*


----------



## tinytn

*Ted Kennedy*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jacqueline Kennedy


----------



## Sunny

John F. Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major *


----------



## Sassycakes

John Wayne


----------



## Ken N Tx

Wayne Newton


----------



## Sunny

Isaac Newton


----------



## Citygirl

*Isaac Carree*


----------



## Tish

*Isaac* Asimov


----------



## tinytn

*Isaac Hayes*


----------



## Citygirl

*Helen Hayes*


----------



## Rosemarie

Helen Mirren


----------



## hollydolly

*Helen Reddy*


----------



## Tish

Helen Keller


----------



## Rosemarie

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## tinytn

*Jimmy Carter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Jones*


----------



## Tish

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Catherine Middleton*


----------



## Citygirl

*Catherine Bach*


----------



## Rosemarie

Johan Sebastian Bach


----------



## Sunny

Johann Strauss Jr.


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## Rosemarie

Cliff Richard


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Hammond *


----------



## Tish

Joe Hammond


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Pesci*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Pasquale *


----------



## Sunny

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## Rosemarie

Joely Richardson


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Wicks*


----------



## Sunny

Joe Lewis


----------



## tinytn

*Joe Palooka*


----------



## Sassycakes

Joe Namath


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Hart*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tony Hart


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Christie*


----------



## Tish

Christie Laing


----------



## Pink Biz

*Christie Brinkley*


----------



## Sunny

Chris Christie


----------



## hollydolly

*Chris Evert*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Chris Cuomo*


----------



## Rosemarie

Christopher Timothy


----------



## hollydolly

*Tim Curry*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tim Conway


----------



## Rosemarie

Russ Conway


----------



## hollydolly

*Russ Abbott*


----------



## Sunny

Bud Abbott


----------



## hollydolly

*Diane Abbott *


----------



## Rosemarie

Diana Rigg


----------



## hollydolly

*Diana Ross*


----------



## Sunny

Princess Diana


----------



## hollydolly

*Diana Krall*


----------



## Tish

Diana Princess of Wales


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry @Tish, we've just had that 2 posts above...  wanna try another one ?


----------



## Rosemarie

Diane Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Ladd*


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Tish

Ray Liotta


----------



## Rosemarie

Andrew Ray


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Ridgeley *


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Sassycakes

Michael Jackson


----------



## Rosemarie

Latoyah Jackson


----------



## Sunny

Glenda Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Jackson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Hannah Gordon


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Burns*


----------



## Rosemarie

George Burns


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George *


----------



## JustBonee

Susan Hayward


----------



## Tish

Susan Alexander-Max


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander McQueen*


----------



## Sunny

Jane Alexander


----------



## Sassycakes

Jane Fonda


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jane Russell*


----------



## tinytn

*Jane Seymour*


----------



## Rosemarie

Carolyn Seymour


----------



## hollydolly

*Terri Seymour*


----------



## Tish

*Seymour Benzer*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Seymour *


----------



## Rosemarie

Anne Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Robinson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Powell


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert De Niro*


----------



## Rosemarie

Frances De La Tour


----------



## hollydolly

*Lynsey De Paul *


----------



## Sunny

Bill De Blasio


----------



## Meringue

Walter De La Mare


----------



## Sassycakes

Walter Matthau


----------



## Tish

Walter Bender


----------



## Pink Biz

*Walter Huston*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Walters*


----------



## Sassycakes

Barbara Walters


----------



## Rosemarie

Barbara Stanwick


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Windsor *


----------



## Meringue

Windsor Davies


----------



## Rosemarie

David Davies


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stevie Nicks*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nick Faldo*


----------



## Sunny

Nick Nolte


----------



## hollydolly

*Nick Knowles*


----------



## Rosemarie

Saint Nicholas


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eva Marie Saint*


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Osmond *


----------



## Tish

Marie Antoinette


----------



## hollydolly

*Marie Curie*


----------



## Sunny

Lisa Marie


----------



## Sassycakes

Lisa Presley


----------



## hollydolly

*Lisa Tarbuck*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Lisa Kudrow*


----------



## hollydolly

*Liza Minnelli *


----------



## Sunny

Holly, I bet Liza would take exception:


----------



## hollydolly

*Vincente Minnelli*


----------



## Tish

*Vincent* Damon Furnier


----------



## RubyK

Damon Runyon​


----------



## hollydolly

*Damon Hill*


----------



## Sunny

Anita Hill


----------



## Pink Biz

*Benny Hill*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jack Benny


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Cassidy*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## Tish

Don Cheadle


----------



## Rosemarie

Donald Houston


----------



## hollydolly

*Howard Donald *


----------



## Sunny

Donald Duck


----------



## hollydolly

*Donald Trump*


----------



## Rosemarie

James Donald


----------



## hollydolly

*James Jordan*


----------



## Sunny

James Madison


----------



## Rosemarie

Susan James


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George *


----------



## Rosemarie

George Michael


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Miles*


----------



## Tish

*Michael* *Phelps*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Sassycakes

Michael Moore


----------



## Rosemarie

Debbie Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore*


----------



## JustBonee

Garry  Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Numan*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Gary Cooper *


----------



## Tish

Gary Oldman


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Barlow*


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary Burghoff


----------



## Meringue

Gary Kemp


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Kemp *


----------



## Tish

David Kemp


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Niven*


----------



## hollydolly

*David McCallum*


----------



## Rosemarie

Niall McCallum


----------



## hollydolly

*Eileen McCallum*


----------



## Meringue

Eileen Atkins


----------



## hollydolly

*Eileen Derbyshire *


----------



## Tish

*Eileen Atkins*


----------



## hollydolly

*Just had that one answer before last* @Tish


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> *Just had that one answer before last* @Tish


Damn! I will try again.

Anna Atkins


----------



## Sassycakes

*Anna Kay Faris*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kay Kendall *


----------



## Rosemarie

Danny Kaye


----------



## hollydolly

*Danny Boyle*


----------



## Meringue

Daniel Craig


----------



## tinytn

*Daniel Boone *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Debby Boone*


----------



## Meringue

Pat Boone


----------



## Tish

Pat Benatar


----------



## Rosemarie

Pat Phoenix


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Sajak*


----------



## Sassycakes

Pat Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Cooper*


----------



## Sassycakes

Henry Morgan


----------



## hollydolly

*Piers Morgan *


----------



## Rosemarie

Morgan Freeman


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Freeman*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Martin Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*David frost *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Frosty the snowman


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack frost*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sadie Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*Sadie Katz*


----------



## Tish

Sadie King


----------



## Rosemarie

Stephen King


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King *


----------



## Rosemarie

Billie Whitelaw


----------



## hollydolly

*William Whitelaw*


----------



## Meringue

William Hurst


----------



## hollydolly

*William Shatner*


----------



## Rosemarie

William Holden


----------



## hollydolly

*Esther Williams*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lennon*


----------



## tinytn

*John Wayne*


----------



## Tish

*John* *Travolta*


----------



## Rosemarie

John Major


----------



## Pink Biz

*Major Bowes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lee Majors*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert E. Lee*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Cannon*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tommy Trinder


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Hilfiger*


----------



## Meringue

Tommy Steele.


----------



## hollydolly

*David Steel *


----------



## Rosemarie

Anthony Steele


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Newley *


----------



## Rosemarie

Lysette Anthony


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Costa *


----------



## Meringue

Anthony Quinn


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Quinn*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Martha Raye*


----------



## hollydolly

*Martha Reeves *


----------



## Sunny

Martha Washington


----------



## Rosemarie

George Washington


----------



## hollydolly

*Dinah Washington*


----------



## Tish

Augustine Washington


----------



## Sunny

Washington Irving


----------



## Sassycakes

Denzel Washington


----------



## Pink Biz

*Booker T. Washington*


----------



## hollydolly

*Booker T Huffman *


----------



## Rosemarie

L.T.Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Norah Jones*


----------



## Meringue

Jack Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Whitehall*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jack Palance


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jack Johnson*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## hollydolly

*Mavis Nicholson*


----------



## Tish

Mavis Doriel Hay


----------



## hollydolly

*Will Hay*


----------



## tinytn

*Will Rogers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Will Young*


----------



## tinytn

*Robert Young*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Young*


----------



## tinytn

*Loretta Young*


----------



## Rosemarie

Loretta Swift


----------



## hollydolly

*Jonathan swift*


----------



## Sunny

Taylor Swift


----------



## hollydolly

*James Taylor *


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Denis Taylor*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dennis Weaver


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dennis*


----------



## Sparky

Les Paul


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Robeson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul McCartney*


----------



## Rosemarie

Paul Michael Glazier


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Michael Landon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Flatley*


----------



## Tish

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Gordon Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Ramsey*


----------



## Meringue

Alf Ramsay


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfie Boe*


----------



## Rosemarie

Alfie Bass


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Hitchcock *


----------



## Meringue

Alfred Burke


----------



## hollydolly

*Kathy Burke*


----------



## Sparky

James Burke


----------



## Meringue

James Mason


----------



## tinytn

James Cagney


----------



## Tish

James Franco


----------



## Rosemarie

James Dean


----------



## Sunny

Dean Stockwell


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## Meringue

Martin Sheen


----------



## Rosemarie

Charlie Sheen


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlie Dimmock*


----------



## Meringue

Peter Dimmock


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Sallis*


----------



## Sassycakes

Peter Boyle


----------



## Sunny

Peter Ilych Tchaikowsky


----------



## Rosemarie

Mary Peters


----------



## Tish

Mary J. Blige


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mary Astor*


----------



## Meringue

Mary Hopkin


----------



## Rosemarie

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Costa*


----------



## Meringue

Anthony Andrews


----------



## hollydolly

*Eamon  Andrews *


----------



## Sassycakes

Julie Andrews


----------



## Meringue

Julie London


----------



## Rosemarie

Julie Walters


----------



## Tish

Amy Walters


----------



## Sunny

Amy Adams


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Quincy Adams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams*


----------



## Tish

Douglas Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Bader*


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas Fairbanks*


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Bolton*


----------



## Meringue

Michael Wilding


----------



## Ken N Tx

Michael Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

*Diane Keaton*


----------



## Sunny

Buster Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

*Keaton Jennings*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Peter Jennings*


----------



## Sassycakes

Peter Boyle


----------



## Sunny

Peter Falk


----------



## Tish

Peter Fonda


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Fonda*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jane Wymark


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane McDonald *


----------



## Rosemarie

McDonald Hastings


----------



## hollydolly

*Malcolm MacDonald*


----------



## Rosemarie

Malcolm Stoddard


----------



## hollydolly

*Malcolm McDowell*


----------



## Rosemarie

Roddie McDowell


----------



## hollydolly

*Roddy Llewellyn*


----------



## Meringue

Roddy Doyle


----------



## Tish

*Francis Hastings Doyle*


----------



## Meringue

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## Rosemarie

Francis Matthews


----------



## hollydolly

*Matthew Perry*


----------



## Meringue

Perry Como


----------



## hollydolly

*Katy Perry *


----------



## Meringue

Kate Robbins


----------



## Sunny

Katy Jurado


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate Middleton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Kate Mulgrew


----------



## Meringue

Kate Bush


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate Jackson*


----------



## tinytn

*Andrew Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Ridgeley *


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Tish

*Al Johnson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Jolson*


----------



## Sunny

Al Jolson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Al Capone*


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Pacino*


----------



## Tish

*Al Green*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sarah Green*


----------



## Rosemarie

Sarah Parrish


----------



## hollydolly

*Sarah Ferguson*


----------



## Meringue

Sara Cox


----------



## Sparky

Sara Carter


----------



## Sassycakes

Jimmy Carter


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jimmy Osmond


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy McGill  (Better Call Saul)


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Stewart


----------



## Meringue

Martha Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*Rod Stewart*


----------



## tinytn

*James Stewart*


----------



## Sassycakes

James Cameron


----------



## Rosemarie

Cameron Diaz


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cameron*


----------



## Sunny

David Niven


----------



## Meringue

David Bailey


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Hasselhoff *


----------



## Tish

*David Livingstone*


----------



## Rosemarie

Dave King


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King*


----------



## Pink Biz

*King George III*


----------



## Rosemarie

Pink Biz said:


> *King George III*


(That's a title not a name, but it gives a new direction)

George Hamilton


----------



## Meringue

Andy Hamilton


----------



## Rosemarie

Susannah Hamilton


----------



## Meringue

Susannah Constantine


----------



## Sparky

Susannah York


----------



## Rosemarie

Michael York


----------



## Sassycakes

Michael Caine


----------



## Rosemarie

Marti Caine


----------



## Tish

Marti Pellow


----------



## hollydolly

*Marty Robbins*


----------



## Meringue

Ted Robbins


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ted Kennedy*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ted Danson


----------



## hollydolly

*Ted Baker*


----------



## Sunny

Ted  Turner


----------



## Meringue

Anthea Turner


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lana Turner*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Ted Turner*


----------



## Rosemarie

Ted Ray


----------



## Meringue

Ray Milland


----------



## Tish

Ray Charles


----------



## StarSong

Charles Barkley


----------



## Sassycakes

Charles Bronson


----------



## Rosemarie

Tina Charles


----------



## hollydolly

*Tina Turner*


----------



## Rosemarie

Anthea Turner


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthea Redfern*


----------



## Tish

Cameron S. Redfern


----------



## StarSong

Well done, Tish.  I couldn't think of a single soul named Anthea or Redfern.

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Sassycakes

Candace Cameron


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cameron*


----------



## StarSong

David Bowie


----------



## hollydolly

*David Beckham*


----------



## tinytn

*David Hasselhoff*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Larry David*


----------



## Rosemarie

Larry Grayson


----------



## hollydolly

*Larry Williams*


----------



## Meringue

Robin Williams


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Sparky

Vanessa O'Brien


----------



## StarSong

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Rosemarie

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## Tish

Lynn Carlin


----------



## StarSong

George Carlin (may he RIP)


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## StarSong

Susan Boyle


----------



## hollydolly

*Frankie Boyle*


----------



## Meringue

Frankie Vaughan


----------



## tinytn

*Frankie Lane*


----------



## Sassycakes

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Rosemarie

Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Frank*


----------



## Rosemarie

Anne Seymour


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Seymour*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jane Meadows


----------



## Sunny

Jane Eyre


----------



## hollydolly

*Jane Mansfield*


----------



## StarSong

Jane Fonda


----------



## Sunny

Jane Austen


----------



## Rosemarie

Jane Wyman


----------



## Meringue

Jane Horrocks


----------



## Rosemarie

Jennifer Jane


----------



## StarSong

Jennifer Jones


----------



## Rosemarie

Jenny Seagrove


----------



## StarSong

Jenny Craig


----------



## Rosemarie

Wendy Craig


----------



## StarSong

Daniel Craig


----------



## Rosemarie

Craig Stevens


----------



## StarSong

Samantha Stevens


----------



## Sassycakes

Stella Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Stella Parton*


----------



## Tish

Dolly Parton


----------



## Meringue

.


----------



## hollydolly

*Randy Parton*


----------



## Rosemarie

Randolph Scott


----------



## hollydolly

*Selina Scott*


----------



## Rosemarie

Scott Mackenzie


----------



## hollydolly

*Scott Maslen*


----------



## Meringue

Jeanette Scot


----------



## StarSong

Jeanette MacDonald


----------



## hollydolly

*Janette Krankie*


----------



## Rosemarie

Janet Munro


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## StarSong

Downtown Julie Brown


----------



## Meringue

Julie London


----------



## Tish

Julie Andrews


----------



## StarSong

Dana Andrews


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andrew Yang*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andrew Sachs


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Neil*


----------



## Rosemarie

Neil Tennant


----------



## hollydolly

*Neil Armstrong*


----------



## Meringue

Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Diamond*


----------



## Sunny

Selma Diamond


----------



## StarSong

Selma Hayek


----------



## hollydolly

*Selma Blair *


----------



## Rosemarie

Isla Blair


----------



## Tish

Isla Fisher


----------



## Sunny

Carrie Fisher


----------



## StarSong

Eddie Fisher


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Murphy*


----------



## Meringue

Audie Murphy


----------



## Rosemarie

Brittany Murphy


----------



## hollydolly

*Britney Spears*


----------



## StarSong

Jamie Lynn Spears (Britney's lesser known sister)


----------



## hollydolly

*Loretta Lynn*


----------



## StarSong

Loretta Young (my mother's favorite actress back in the 1960s)


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Young*


----------



## Rosemarie

Alan Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Alda*


----------



## Meringue

Alan Lake


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Titchmarsh*


----------



## Tish

Alan Rickman


----------



## Sunny

Alan Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Carr*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vikki Carr*


----------



## Rosemarie

Victoria Wood


----------



## Sparky

Roy Wood


----------



## StarSong

Roy Rogers (my childhood hero!)


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## StarSong

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Tish

Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## Sassycakes

*Pamala Anderson*


----------



## Rosemarie

Pam Ayres


----------



## hollydolly

*Pamela Stephenson*


----------



## StarSong

Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Wagner


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford


----------



## StarSong

Was he yummy in The Way We Were? 

But I digress...
Robert Mitchum


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julia Roberts*


----------



## Rosemarie

Julia McKenzie


----------



## hollydolly

*Scott McKenzie*


----------



## Rosemarie

Scott Walker


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Walker*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Roy Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Whittaker *


----------



## Meringue

Roger Moore


----------



## Sparky

Roger Bacon


----------



## StarSong

Demi Moore


----------



## Sunny

So, I've gotta make a choice, Sparky or StarSong ...  oh dear!

I'll choose Demi Moore.

Gary Moore


----------



## tinytn

*Gary Cooper*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tommy Cooper


----------



## tinytn

*Tommy Lee*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lee Marvin


----------



## StarSong

Marvin Hamlisch


----------



## Tish

Marvin Ash


----------



## Citygirl

Arthur Ashe


----------



## StarSong

Bea Arthur


----------



## Rosemarie

Toni Arthur


----------



## Sassycakes

Toni Collette


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Curtis*


----------



## Meringue

Tony Orlando


----------



## StarSong

Toni Braxton


----------



## Meringue

Tony Britton


----------



## Rosemarie

Fern Britton


----------



## StarSong

Fern Michaels


----------



## Tish

Michael Imperioli​


----------



## StarSong

Michael McDonald


----------



## Meringue

Michael Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Douglas Fairbanks,  Jr.


----------



## StarSong

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Kemp*


----------



## Citygirl

*Martin Sheen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent Martin*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Millicent Simmonds*


----------



## Rosemarie

Jean Simmonds


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Harlow*


----------



## Meringue

Jean Marsh


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jeanne Crain*


----------



## StarSong

Jean Stapleton


----------



## Meringue

Jean Boht.


----------



## Rosemarie

Jean-Michel Jarre


----------



## Citygirl

*Jean Shepard*


----------



## Sunny

Jean Simmons


----------



## Rosemarie

Gene Symonds


----------



## hollydolly

*Gene Kelly*


----------



## Sunny

Emmett Kelly


----------



## Rosemarie

Kellie Martin


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Jobs*


----------



## Meringue

Stephen Fry


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Fry*


----------



## Meringue

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Hurley *


----------



## Citygirl

*Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## Sunny

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## hollydolly

*Kate Moss*


----------



## tinytn

*Kate Smith *


----------



## Tish

Will Smith


----------



## Rosemarie

Madeleine Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*Madeleine Bell *


----------



## Meringue

Andy Bell


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Stewart*


----------



## Rosemarie

Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Esther Williams*


----------



## Sparky

Mark Williams


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Paradis*


----------



## Meringue

Vanessa Feltz.


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae*


----------



## Meringue

Mae West


----------



## Rosemarie

Timothy West


----------



## Sassycakes

*Timothy  Hutton *


----------



## Rosemarie

Timothy Bottoms


----------



## Tish

Timothy Hutton


----------



## tinytn

*Betty Hutton *


----------



## Rosemarie

Bette Davis


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies*


----------



## Rosemarie

Mandy Rice Davies


----------



## Sunny

Jonathan Davies


----------



## Meringue

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## Sparky

Jonathan Swift


----------



## Meringue

Joe Swift


----------



## tinytn

*Joe Palooka*


----------



## Citygirl

*Joe Montana*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie - Jo- Spiers *


----------



## Sassycakes

Billie Graham


----------



## Citygirl

*Billie Jean King*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King *


----------



## Meringue

Carole King


----------



## Tish

Carole Grey


----------



## Sassycakes

Jennifer Grey


----------



## tinytn

*Jennifer Aniston*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jennifer Lopez*


----------



## Sunny

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jenny Agutter*


----------



## Meringue

Jenny Éclair


----------



## hollydolly

*jenny Powell*


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Powell*


----------



## Tish

Jane Austen


----------



## tinytn

*Jane Russel*


----------



## hollydolly

*Russell Brand*


----------



## Rosemarie

Russell Grant


----------



## Sassycakes

Russell Crowe


----------



## hollydolly

*Kurt Russell*


----------



## JustBonee

Kurt  Cobain


----------



## hollydolly

*Curt Michaels*


----------



## Tish

Curt Henning


----------



## StarSong

Doug Henning


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas Fairbanks*


----------



## dobielvr

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Rosemarie

Donna Douglas


----------



## Meringue

Craig Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Wendy Craig*


----------



## StarSong

Daniel Craig


----------



## hollydolly

*Daniel Day Lewis*


----------



## dobielvr

Daniel Boone


----------



## Citygirl

*Pat Boone*


----------



## dobielvr

Pat Benatar


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Cash*


----------



## Tish

Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*Roseanne Cash *


----------



## Rosemarie

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## hollydolly

Roseanne Barr


----------



## dobielvr

Rosalyn Carter


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jimmy Carter*


----------



## Meringue

Jimmy Osmond


----------



## JustBonee

Marie Osmond


----------



## StarSong

Donnie Osmond


----------



## Tish

Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## dobielvr

Donnie Trump


----------



## StarSong

Donnie Brasco


----------



## dobielvr

Don King


----------



## Jeweltea

Carole King


----------



## Rosemarie

Carole Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Baker*


----------



## Rosemarie

Tom Cruise


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Cannon*


----------



## Meringue

Tom Stoppard


----------



## hollydolly

*Miriam Stoppard*


----------



## Meringue

Ed Stoppard


----------



## hollydolly

*Ed Balls*


----------



## Sunny

Ed Asner


----------



## StarSong

Ed Norton


----------



## dobielvr

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Meringue

Eddie Waring


----------



## StarSong

Eddie Fisher


----------



## Meringue

Isla Fisher


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fisher Stevens*


----------



## StarSong

Connie Stevens


----------



## Tish

Brodi Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Stevens*


----------



## StarSong

Love Ray Stevens!!!

Ray Romano


----------



## Meringue

Ray Quinn


----------



## Sunny

Anthony Quinn


----------



## StarSong

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Meringue

Susan Hampshire


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## StarSong

George Harrison


----------



## Rosemarie

Rex Harrison


----------



## Sunny

Harrison Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Anna Ford*


----------



## StarSong

Anna Scott


----------



## Tish

Anna Kendrick


----------



## StarSong

Annie Oakley


----------



## Meringue

Annie Ross


----------



## Rosemarie

Jonathon Ross


----------



## StarSong

Jonathan Winters


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Winters*


----------



## Sunny

Bernie Sanders


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Ecclestone*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bernie Mac*


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Nolan*


----------



## StarSong

Nolan Ryan


----------



## Rosemarie

Ryan O'Neill


----------



## StarSong

Ryan Gosling


----------



## Tish

Ryan Cooper


----------



## dobielvr

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Meringue

Marion Ryan


----------



## Pink Biz

*Marion Cotillard *


----------



## Rosemarie

Marion Charles


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Charles*


----------



## Rosemarie

Mariah Carey


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Callas *


----------



## StarSong

Maria Shriver


----------



## Sunny

Sargent Shriver


----------



## StarSong

Sergeant York


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael York*


----------



## dobielvr

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## StarSong

Donna Reed


----------



## Sunny

Robert Reed


----------



## Tish

Robert Redford


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## dobielvr

Robert Plant


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Montgomery


----------



## hollydolly

*Nicola Roberts *


----------



## Sunny

Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy*


----------



## StarSong

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## Sunny

Pat Kennedy


----------



## StarSong

Pat Sajak (RIP)


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Cash*


----------



## StarSong

Roseanne Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*June Carter Cash*


----------



## Pink Biz

StarSong said:


> Pat Sajak (RIP)


*He is still alive @StarSong !*


----------



## Pink Biz

*June Haver*


----------



## Rosemarie

June Allyson


----------



## Meringue

June Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*June Whitfield*


----------



## Meringue

David Whitfield


----------



## hollydolly

*David Cassidy*


----------



## Meringue

Eva Cassidy


----------



## Rosemarie

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## hollydolly

*Ian Saint John *


----------



## Tish

Ian Anderson


----------



## hollydolly

*Bjorn Anderson *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Anderson Cooper*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jilly Cooper *


----------



## dobielvr

Alice Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Alice Roberts*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alice Neel*


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> *He is still alive @StarSong !*


Oops... you're right!  I was thinking of Alex Trebek.  

Alice Ghostley


----------



## Rosemarie

Alice Liddel (I wonder how many of you know who she was?)


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Liddell*


----------



## Meringue

Eric Morecambe


----------



## Sunny

Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Stewart*


----------



## StarSong

Eric Idle


----------



## Rosemarie

Eric Sykes


----------



## StarSong

Eric Carmen


----------



## Sunny

Carmen Miranda


----------



## Rosemarie

Miranda Richardson


----------



## hollydolly

*Miranda Hart *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Thomas Hart Benton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Thomas Edison*


----------



## Tish

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## hollydolly

*Thomas Cromwell*


----------



## Meringue

Tom Hardy


----------



## hollydolly

*Oliver Hardy *


----------



## dobielvr

Oliver Hudson


----------



## Sunny

Oliver Twist


----------



## Meringue

Oliver Tobias


----------



## hollydolly

*Jamie Oliver *


----------



## Rosemarie

Oliver Reed


----------



## hollydolly

*Lou Reed*


----------



## Rosemarie

Lou Ayres


----------



## hollydolly

*Pam Ayres *


----------



## dobielvr

Pamela Anderson


----------



## JustBonee

Anderson  Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Cooper*


----------



## Sunny

Gary Larson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gary Sinise*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Lineker*


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore*


----------



## Rosemarie

Roger Daltrey


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Bannister*


----------



## Sunny

Roger Rabbit


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddie Rabbit*


----------



## Tish

Eddie Murphy


----------



## tinytn

*Eddie Albert*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Meringue

Albert Finney


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Hammond*


----------



## Sunny

Albert Camus


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert Lee *


----------



## Rosemarie

Lee Majors


----------



## hollydolly

*Lee Marvin*


----------



## Rosemarie

Christopher Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Christopher Timothy*


----------



## Meringue

Timothy Bottoms


----------



## Tish

Timothy Dalton


----------



## Meringue

Timothy West


----------



## hollydolly

*Kanye West*


----------



## dobielvr

Adam West


----------



## Sassycakes

Adam Lambert


----------



## Rosemarie

Adam Faith


----------



## hollydolly

*Adam Sandler*


----------



## Tish

Adam Aitken


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Aitken*


----------



## Meringue

Maria Callas


----------



## hollydolly

Maria Muldour


----------



## dobielvr

Maria Shriver


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria  Anna ( of Spain) *


----------



## Rosemarie

(Something's bugging me...there was a tennis player from South America called Maria something...can't remember her second name)

Anna Quayle


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> (Something's bugging me...there was a tennis player from South America called Maria something...can't remember her second name)
> 
> Anna Quayle


*Maria Bueno...*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anna Nicole Smith*


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> *Maria Bueno...*


thank you


----------



## Rosemarie

Anna Ryder Richardson


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Ryder *


----------



## Citygirl

*Steve McQueen*


----------



## RubyK

Queen Elizabeth ll


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Sassycakes

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## RubyK

George Montgomery


----------



## Sunny

George Clooney


----------



## tinytn

*George Gobel*


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## Meringue

George Cole


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Cole*


----------



## Sunny

Cole Porter


----------



## tinytn

*Nat King Cole*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King*


----------



## Tish

Carole King


----------



## Sunny

B B King


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie jean king*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Don King*


----------



## Rosemarie

Donald Trump


----------



## hollydolly

*Howard Donald *


----------



## Meringue

Trevor Howard


----------



## Sassycakes

*Howard Cosell*


----------



## Meringue

Howard Keel


----------



## Sunny

Howard Hughes


----------



## Meringue

Ron Howard


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie Wood*


----------



## Sunny

Natalie Wood


----------



## Citygirl

*James Wood*


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Wood*


----------



## Rosemarie

Victoria Principal


----------



## Sunny

Queen Victoria


----------



## hollydolly

*Queen Elizabeth*


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth Cady Stanton.


----------



## Meringue

Elizabeth Fry


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Hurley*


----------



## tinytn

*Elizabeth Arden*


----------



## Sassycakes

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Redford*


----------



## Meringue

Robert Lindsay


----------



## Rosemarie

Lynsey De Paul


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul McCartney*


----------



## Sunny

Paul Gauguin


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Young*


----------



## Rosemarie

Gig Young


----------



## Sunny

Loretta Young


----------



## Citygirl

Loretta Swit


----------



## Tish

Loretta Devine


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Devine*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sidney Devine *


----------



## Sunny

Sidney Poitier


----------



## hollydolly

*Sid James *


----------



## Sassycakes

James Arness


----------



## hollydolly

*Polly James*


----------



## tinytn

*Jessie James*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Garner*


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## Rosemarie

Susan St. James


----------



## Meringue

Susan Hampshire


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## Sunny

Susan Hayward


----------



## hollydolly

*David Hayward*


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie*


----------



## hollydolly

*David McCallum*


----------



## Rosemarie

Neil McCallum


----------



## hollydolly

*Neil Kinnock*


----------



## Citygirl

*Neil Sedaka*


----------



## Tish

Neil Peart


----------



## hollydolly

*Neil Armstrong*


----------



## tinytn

*Neil Kubota*


----------



## Rosemarie

Patricia Neal


----------



## Sunny

Neil Diamond


----------



## Meringue

Neil 'Razor' Ruddock


----------



## Rosemarie

Andrew Neil


----------



## Glowworm

Prince Andrew


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Gibb*


----------



## Glowworm

Andy Pandy


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Capp*


----------



## StarSong

Andy Dick


----------



## Sunny

Andie MacDowell


----------



## Meringue

Roddy Macdowell


----------



## StarSong

Rod Serling


----------



## Glowworm

Rod Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*Martha Stewart*


----------



## Meringue

Martha Wainwright


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Wainwright *


----------



## Glowworm

Alfred the Great


----------



## hollydolly

*Alfred Hitchcock *


----------



## StarSong

Alfred E. Newman (Mad Magazine)


----------



## Citygirl

*Ryan Newman   [Nascar]*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Newman*


----------



## StarSong

Paul McCartney


----------



## Rosemarie

Paul Young


----------



## Sunny

Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Kirsty Young*


----------



## Tish

Lester Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Lester Piggott*


----------



## Sunny

Jerry Lester


----------



## tinytn

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## hollydolly

*Jerry lewis*


----------



## Glowworm

Lewis Carroll


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie Carroll*


----------



## Glowworm

Ronnie Peterson - Swedish F1 driver who sadly died at Monza in 1978


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie O'Sullivan *


----------



## Glowworm

Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Gilbert O'Sullivan


OMG I can't believe that, I was literally just watching an interview with Gilbert just now...


----------



## hollydolly

*Melissa Gilbert*


----------



## Rosemarie

Melissa Sue Anderson


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Dean Anderson*


----------



## Glowworm

James Dean


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Dean *


----------



## Glowworm

Torvill and Dean


----------



## Meringue

Dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Millicent martin*


----------



## Glowworm

Martin Luther King


----------



## Meringue

Larry King


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King *


----------



## Glowworm

King Kong


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King*


----------



## Glowworm

Billie Eilish - just to prove that I do know some famous people who aren't at least 50 years old


----------



## Meringue

Billie Holiday


----------



## Sassycakes

Judy Holiday


----------



## StarSong

Judy Dench


----------



## hollydolly

*Judy Garland*


----------



## Rosemarie

Judy Geeson


----------



## Citygirl

*Judy Woodruff*


----------



## Tish

JT Woodruff


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Woodruff*


----------



## Sassycakes

Bob Hope


----------



## Rosemarie

Bob Hoskins


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Carolgees*


----------



## Sassycakes

Bob Barker


----------



## hollydolly

*Sue Barker*


----------



## Citygirl

*Lex Barker*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lex Luther *


----------



## Sunny

Luther Burbank


----------



## StarSong

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Meringue

Martin Amis


----------



## StarSong

Dick Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Dick Van Dyke*


----------



## Sunny

Dick Powell


----------



## StarSong

Colin Powell


----------



## hollydolly

*Lady Colin Campbell*


----------



## Tish

Naomi Campbell


----------



## Meringue

Donald Campbell


----------



## tinytn

*Don Wan

E*


----------



## Rosemarie

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson *


----------



## StarSong

Boris Karloff


----------



## Sunny

Boris Badenov


----------



## StarSong

Boris Becker


----------



## Tish

Boris Yeltsin


----------



## StarSong

Boris Pasternak 
(Please, no more Borises...)


----------



## Rosemarie

(I don't think there are any more, so we'll have to start afresh)

John Smith (yes, there is an actor with that name)


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## Meringue

John Cusack


----------



## Sunny

John Gielgud


----------



## Meringue

John Hurt


----------



## StarSong

John Philip Sousa


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Collins*


----------



## Citygirl

*Phil Everly*


----------



## hollydolly

OOps @Citygirl , we posted at the same time


----------



## Citygirl

*No problem @holly*


----------



## Meringue

Phil Silvers


----------



## StarSong

Prince Phillip


----------



## Meringue

Phil Collins


----------



## Citygirl

*Phil Donahue*


----------



## hollydolly

*Philip Schofield*


----------



## Tish

Christopher J. Schofield


----------



## hollydolly

*Christopher Dean*


----------



## Sunny

Christopher Walken


----------



## Meringue

Chris Rea


----------



## Rosemarie

Chris Evans


----------



## hollydolly

*Chris Evert *


----------



## Meringue

Christopher Biggins.


----------



## hollydolly

*Christopher Reeve*


----------



## Glowworm

Christopher Columbus


----------



## Meringue

Christopher Timothy


----------



## Sunny

Warren Christopher


----------



## Rosemarie

Warren Beatty


----------



## hollydolly

*Warren Ellis*


----------



## Meringue

Warren Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly

*David Mitchell*


----------



## Tish

Charlotte Mitchell


----------



## Meringue

Charlotte Coleman


----------



## tinytn

*Chad Coleman*


----------



## Rosemarie

Olivia Coleman


----------



## Glowworm

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Rosemarie

Robert Newton


----------



## Glowworm

Isaac Newton


----------



## hollydolly

*Isaac Hayes*


----------



## Meringue

Melvyn Hayes


----------



## Sunny

Helen Hayes


----------



## Meringue

Helen Hunt


----------



## Glowworm

Helen of Troy


----------



## Rosemarie

Troy Donohue


----------



## Glowworm

Mark Donohue


----------



## Sunny

Mark Twain


----------



## Sparky

Mark Burnett


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wright*


----------



## Glowworm

Ian Wright


----------



## Citygirl

*Ian Buchanan*


----------



## Tish

Ian McKellen
​


----------



## hollydolly

*Ian Fleming*


----------



## Citygirl

*Peggy Fleming*


----------



## tinytn

*Peggy Lee*


----------



## hollydolly

*Albert lee*


----------



## Sassycakes

Bruce Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Jenner ( as was )*


----------



## Glowworm

Kylie Jenner


----------



## hollydolly

*Kylie Minogue*


----------



## Sparky

Kylie Jones


----------



## Sunny

Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Jones*


----------



## Meringue

Grace Darling


----------



## Glowworm

Wendy Darling


----------



## hollydolly

*Wendy Craig *


----------



## Tish

Daniel Craig


----------



## Sunny

Daniel Boone


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Boone*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Pat Benatar*


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Sajak*


----------



## Sunny

Pat O'Brian


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Phoenix*


----------



## Sunny

River Phoenix


----------



## hollydolly

*River George *


----------



## Meringue

George Raft


----------



## Tish

George Harrison


----------



## hollydolly

*Boy George*


----------



## Sassycakes

George Clooney


----------



## tinytn

*George Hamilton

H*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Hamilton*


----------



## Meringue

Linda McCartney


----------



## Sunny

Linda Hunt


----------



## hollydolly

*Gareth Hunt*


----------



## Citygirl

*Helen Hunt*


----------



## Tish

Charles Cooke Hunt


----------



## hollydolly

*Sue Cook*


----------



## Meringue

Sue Perkins.


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Perkins*


----------



## Meringue

Anthony Valentine


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Hopkins*


----------



## Glowworm

Mark Anthony (Anthony and Cleopatra)


----------



## Sunny

Anthony Eden


----------



## hollydolly

*Eden Kane*


----------



## Sunny

Citizen Kane


----------



## hollydolly

*Carol Kane*


----------



## tinytn

*Carol Burnett*


----------



## hollydolly

*Carol Thatcher*


----------



## Glowworm

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Thatcher*


----------



## Tish

Mark Wainberg


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Twain*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shania Twain*


----------



## hollydolly

*Norman Twain*...( had to search google for that)...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Greg Norman*


----------



## Citygirl

*Norman Rockwell*


----------



## Meringue

Norman Wisdom


----------



## hollydolly

*Norman Vaughan *


----------



## Sunny

Norman Mailer


----------



## hollydolly

*Norman Cook*


----------



## Sunny

Norman Lear


----------



## Tish

Tobias Lear


----------



## hollydolly

*King Lear*


----------



## Meringue

Billie Jean King


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Marsh*


----------



## Sunny

Jean Sibelius


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Claude Van -Damme *


----------



## StarSong

Claude Rains


----------



## hollydolly

*Claude Monet*


----------



## Tish

Claude Louis Berthollet


----------



## StarSong

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Citygirl

Louis Pasteur


----------



## hollydolly

*Louis Walsh*


----------



## StarSong

Joe Walsh


----------



## Sunny

Joe Biden


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Longthorn*


----------



## Sunny

Joe Dimaggio


----------



## StarSong

Joe Frazier


----------



## Sunny

Joe Louis


----------



## StarSong

Joe Buck


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Pasquale*


----------



## StarSong

Joe Devito


----------



## Tish

Joe Manganiello


----------



## hollydolly

*Joe Swash*


----------



## Sassycakes

Joe Namath


----------



## hollydolly

*Jo Malone*


----------



## Meringue

Carole Malone


----------



## StarSong

Carole King


----------



## hollydolly

*Don King*


----------



## StarSong

Larry King


----------



## Sunny

B. B. King


----------



## StarSong

King Kong


----------



## Tish

King Richard the 1st


----------



## StarSong

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Meringue

Richard Baseheart


----------



## StarSong

Richard Gere


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Carpenter*


----------



## tinytn

*Mary Chapin Carpenter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Chapin*


----------



## Meringue

Harry Styles


----------



## Sunny

Harry S Truman


----------



## StarSong

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Sassycakes

Harry Belafonte


----------



## StarSong

Shari Belafonte Harper


----------



## Sassycakes

Valarie Harper


----------



## Tish

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## StarSong

Val Kilmer


----------



## hollydolly

*Val Doonican*


----------



## StarSong

Valerie Perrine


----------



## hollydolly

*Valerie Harper*


----------



## Sunny

She's on the list already, Holly.

However, since she's back again, let's move along with "Harper."

Harper Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Rusty Lee *


----------



## StarSong

Lee Marvin


----------



## JustBonee

Lee  Meriwether


----------



## Sunny

Peggy Lee


----------



## StarSong

Peggy Lipton


----------



## Tish

Thomas Lipton


----------



## hollydolly

*Thomas Markle..* ( he's famous now isn't he ) ?


----------



## Sunny

Dylan Thomas


----------



## StarSong

Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly

*Bob Geldof*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bob Barker*


----------



## SetWave

Travis Barker


----------



## Meringue

Ronnie Barker


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie Carroll*


----------



## Sassycakes

*  Ronnie Milsap*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie Wood
*


----------



## Meringue

Ronnie O'Sullivan


----------



## hollydolly

*Ronnie Corbett*


----------



## StarSong

Ronnie Specter


----------



## hollydolly

*Phil Spectre *


----------



## Tish

Phil Collins


----------



## StarSong

Judy Collins


----------



## hollydolly

*Judi Dench*


----------



## Meringue

Judy Finnegan


----------



## hollydolly

*Judy Murray*


----------



## Meringue

Murray Head


----------



## Sunny

Bill Murray


----------



## StarSong

Bill Gates


----------



## hollydolly

*Gareth Gates*


----------



## Meringue

Gareth Hunt


----------



## Tish

Helen Hunt


----------



## Pink Biz

*Helen Hayes*


----------



## Meringue

Isaac Hayes


----------



## StarSong

Isaac Newton


----------



## Meringue

Robert Newton


----------



## StarSong

Robert Wagner


----------



## Citygirl

*Lindsay Wagner*


----------



## Sunny

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Tish

Dina Lohan


----------



## hollydolly

*Dinah Shore*


----------



## Meringue

Dinah Washington


----------



## hollydolly

*George Washington*


----------



## Glowworm

George Harrison


----------



## hollydolly

*Noel Harrison*


----------



## Meringue

Noel Coward


----------



## hollydolly

*Noel Gordon*


----------



## Glowworm

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## hollydolly

*Hannah Gordon*


----------



## Sunny

Daryl Hannah


----------



## StarSong

Daryl Oates


----------



## Tish

John Oates


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lennon*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Augustus John*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## Sassycakes

Elton John


----------



## Sunny

John F Kennedy


----------



## Meringue

John Simpson


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia Newton John*


----------



## StarSong

John Travolta


----------



## Citygirl

*John Wayne*


----------



## Sunny

John Adams


----------



## StarSong

Abigail Adams


----------



## JustBonee

Bryan  Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian May*


----------



## StarSong

Brian Setzer


----------



## Tish

Brian Johnson


----------



## Sassycakes

Brian Dennehy


----------



## Meringue

Brian Jones


----------



## tinytn

*Tom Jones*


----------



## Meringue

Grace Jones


----------



## SetWave

Grace Slick


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Kelly*


----------



## Sassycakes

Gene Kelly


----------



## Meringue

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## StarSong

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sunny

Patricia Clarkson


----------



## hollydolly

*Patricia Routledge*


----------



## Tish

Patricia Arquette


----------



## StarSong

Roseanna Arquette


----------



## SetWave

Roseanna Roseannadanna


----------



## hollydolly

*Roseanne Cash*


----------



## Meringue

Bill Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*Bill Wyman*


----------



## StarSong

Jane Wyman


----------



## Sunny

Jane Fonda


----------



## StarSong

Peter Fonda


----------



## tinytn

*Henry Fonda*


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Ford*


----------



## Tish

*Gerald Ford*


----------



## Citygirl

*Glenn Ford*


----------



## hollydolly

*Glenn Close *


----------



## Sunny

John Glenn


----------



## StarSong

John Wilkes Booth


----------



## Citygirl

*John F. Kennedy*


----------



## tinytn

*John Doe*


----------



## StarSong

Jane Doe


----------



## Citygirl

*Jane Russell*


----------



## Sassycakes

Russell Crowe


----------



## StarSong

Kurt Russell


----------



## Tish

Grayson Russell


----------



## hollydolly

*Russell Grant*


----------



## StarSong

Hugh Grant


----------



## hollydolly

*Hugh Laurie*


----------



## Sunny

Hugh Jackman


----------



## StarSong

Hugh Downs


----------



## tinytn

*Hugh Hefner *


----------



## StarSong

Christie Hefner


----------



## Citygirl

*Christie Brinkley*


----------



## StarSong

David Brinkley


----------



## Tish

David Alpay


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## tinytn

*Larry King*


----------



## StarSong

King Kong


----------



## tinytn

*King David*


----------



## hollydolly

*David MaCallum*


----------



## Sunny

David Duchovny


----------



## JustBonee

David  Bowie


----------



## StarSong

Jim Bowie


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## StarSong

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Citygirl

*Jimmy Stewart*


----------



## tinytn

*James Stewart *


----------



## Tish

James Bond


----------



## Meringue

Samantha Bond


----------



## hollydolly

*Samantha Fox*


----------



## StarSong

Megan Fox


----------



## Citygirl

*Michael Fox*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Sassycakes

Michael Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Great minds, Sassycakes!


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## Tish

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Bader*


----------



## Sunny

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Citygirl

* Douglas MacArthur*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Douglas*


----------



## Tish

Michael Jackson


----------



## tinytn

*Andrew Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jermaine Jackson*


----------



## StarSong

Jackson Browne


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## Tish

Bryan Brown


----------



## SetWave

Bruce Brown


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly

*Ken Bruce*


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Dern


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Bruce*


----------



## StarSong

Bruce Willis


----------



## Citygirl

*Bruce Lee*


----------



## Tish

Bruce Campbell


----------



## hollydolly

*Donald Campbell*


----------



## Sunny

Naomi Campbell


----------



## hollydolly

*Glen Campbell*


----------



## StarSong

Glenn Close


----------



## Tish

Marla Glen


----------



## Pink Biz

*Marla Maples*


----------



## hollydolly

*Marla Gibbs*


----------



## Sassycakes

Barry Gibbs


----------



## Citygirl

*Marla Gibbs*


----------



## hollydolly

We had Marla Gibbs already...

Let me go from Barry...

*Robin Gibbs*


----------



## StarSong

Robin Williams


----------



## Sassycakes

*Cindy Williams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robbie Williams*


----------



## StarSong

Clarence Williams III


----------



## Pink Biz

*Clarence Thomas*


----------



## tinytn

*Danny Thomas*


----------



## StarSong

Richard Thomas


----------



## Meringue

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Tish

Linda Chamberlain


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## SetWave

Jenny Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

*Jenny Eclair*


----------



## StarSong

Jennie Craig


----------



## hollydolly

*Craig Charles*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charles Coburn*


----------



## Sassycakes

Charles Nelson Reilly


----------



## hollydolly

*Willie Nelson*


----------



## StarSong

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Pink Biz

*Duane Eddy*


----------



## SetWave

Duane Allman


----------



## StarSong

Greg Allman


----------



## JustBonee

Greg  Louganis


----------



## Sassycakes

Greg Kinnear


----------



## hollydolly

*Roy Kinnear*


----------



## tinytn

*Roy Rogers *


----------



## SetWave

Fred Rogers


----------



## Tish

Fred Astaire


----------



## tinytn

*Fred McMurray *


----------



## hollydolly

*Fred Savage*


----------



## StarSong

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Citygirl

Fred Willard


----------



## Meringue

Lynne Frederick


----------



## tinytn

*Fred Gwynne *


----------



## Sunny

Fred Astaire


----------



## Tish

*Fred Quimby*


----------



## Sunny

Ramona Quimby (whose author, Beverly Clearly, died a few days ago at 104)


----------



## StarSong

Mayor Quimby (from _The Simpsons_)


----------



## Tish

Phineas Parkhurst Quimby


----------



## hollydolly

*Heather Parkhurst*


----------



## StarSong

Heather Graham


----------



## JustBonee

Billy   Graham


----------



## Sunny

Graham Greene


----------



## StarSong

Graham Nash


----------



## Sunny

Ogden Nash


----------



## hollydolly

*Hilda Ogden..*.


----------



## Tish

Hilda Haynes


----------



## hollydolly

*Arthur Haynes*


----------



## Meringue

Arthur Askey.


----------



## StarSong

Bea Arthur


----------



## Sunny

Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## StarSong

Arthur Ashe


----------



## tinytn

*Arthur Godfrey *


----------



## Sunny

Chester Allen Arthur


----------



## Citygirl

*Rex Allen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## tinytn

*Allen Alda *


----------



## hollydolly

*Allan Carr*


----------



## Tish

Cletis Carr


----------



## hollydolly

*Vicki Carr*


----------



## StarSong

Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Sunny

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gertrude Lawrence*


----------



## tinytn

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## StarSong

Lawrence Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Taylor*


----------



## StarSong

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Tish

Robert Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Palmer*


----------



## tinytn

*Arnold Palmer*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patsy Palmer*


----------



## StarSong

Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly

*Patsy Kensit*


----------



## tinytn

*Patsy Cline*


----------



## Tish

Eric H. Cline


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Idle*


----------



## StarSong

Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Sykes*


----------



## Sassycakes

Wanda Sykes


----------



## StarSong

John Sykes


----------



## Sunny

John Corbett


----------



## StarSong

John Phillip Sousa


----------



## hollydolly

*Philip Schofield *


----------



## Tish

Prince Phillip


----------



## Sunny

The Artist Formerly Known as Prince


----------



## hollydolly

*Prince Harry *


----------



## JustBonee

Harry   Styles


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Harry*


----------



## Sunny

Harry S Truman

(That S isn't just an initial. It really is his middle name!)


----------



## Meringue

Truman Capote


----------



## StarSong

Bess Truman


----------



## Citygirl

*Bess Myerson*


----------



## StarSong

Bessie Smith


----------



## tinytn

sunny said,,(That S isn't just an initial. It really is his middle name!)

The S was to honor Truman's Grandfathers, 

*John Smith*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sammi Smith*


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## hollydolly

@Sunny we just had John smith ^^^


----------



## Tish

Will Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*Will Young*


----------



## Meringue

Gig Young


----------



## Sunny

Loretta Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Loretta Lynn*


----------



## StarSong

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## Sunny

Michael Redgrave


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Redgrave*


----------



## StarSong

Vanessa Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Robbie Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Ted Williams


----------



## Tish

Alberta Williams King


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## tinytn

Andy Rooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney*


----------



## tinytn

*Wayne  Newton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Isaac Newton*


----------



## Sunny

Fig Newton?


----------



## hollydolly

*Anton Fig*


----------



## StarSong

Antonio Banderas


----------



## hollydolly

*Antonio Vivaldi...*


----------



## Meringue

Antonia  Fraser


----------



## Tish

Antonio Banderas


----------



## hollydolly

@Tish  think of another one, we just had Banderas...


----------



## JustBonee

Antonio  Sabàto Jr.


----------



## Citygirl

*Antonio Brown*


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Brown*


----------



## Sassycakes

James Brown


----------



## Sunny

Blair Brown


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Blair*


----------



## JustBonee

Tony Bennett


----------



## StarSong

Bennett Cerf


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Bennett*


----------



## StarSong

Alan Alda


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Carr*


----------



## StarSong

Alan Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen *


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## StarSong

Adam Arkin


----------



## hollydolly

*Adam Woodyatt*


----------



## Sunny

Adam Sandler


----------



## Tish

Ethan Sandler


----------



## Citygirl

Ethan Allen


----------



## RubyK

Woody Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Woody Harrelson *


----------



## StarSong

Woody Guthrie


----------



## hollydolly

*Allan Guthrie*


----------



## Sunny

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## StarSong

Janet Guthrie


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Leigh *


----------



## Citygirl

Leigh Taylor Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Young*


----------



## Tish

Adrian Young


----------



## hollydolly

*Adrian Edmondson *


----------



## Sunny

Max Adrian


----------



## hollydolly

*Max Bygraves*


----------



## StarSong

Max Baer


----------



## SetWave

Max Headroom


----------



## StarSong

Max Von Sydow


----------



## tinytn

*Max Martini *


----------



## hollydolly

*Max Verstappen*


----------



## Tish

Max Hastings


----------



## Citygirl

*Don Hastings*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don McLean *


----------



## Sunny

Don Juan


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## tinytn

*Don Rickles *


----------



## hollydolly

*Donny Osmond *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don Knots


----------



## hollydolly

*Donald Sutherland*


----------



## StarSong

Donald O'Connor


----------



## Sunny

Donald Duck


----------



## StarSong

Daisy Duck


----------



## Sunny

Daisy Duke (The Dukes of Hazzard)


----------



## hollydolly

*Duke Ellington*


----------



## Sunny

Doris Duke


----------



## Tish

Doris Day


----------



## Sassycakes

Doris Roberts


----------



## tinytn

*Eric Roberts*


----------



## Sunny

Julia Roberts


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Walters*


----------



## StarSong

Barbara Walters


----------



## Citygirl

*Barbara Eden*


----------



## StarSong

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Bush


----------



## StarSong

George Bush


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan George*


----------



## tinytn

*Susan Boyle*


----------



## hollydolly

*Susan Sarandon*


----------



## Tish

Susan Tully


----------



## Sunny

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Hopkins*


----------



## Sunny

Anthony Andrews


----------



## hollydolly

*Eamonn Andrews *


----------



## Sunny

Julie Andrews


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julie Newmar*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Christie *


----------



## Sunny

Agatha Christie


----------



## hollydolly

*Christie Brinkley*


----------



## tinytn

*Christie Moore *


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore*


----------



## Tish

Alecia Beth Moore (better known as Pink)


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Moore*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## StarSong

Michael McDonald


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel*


----------



## Sunny

Mike Meyers


----------



## Tish

Michael Imperioli​


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Michael*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## RubyK

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## StarSong

Doug Henning


----------



## Sunny

Kirk Douglas


----------



## StarSong

Kirk Gibson (Los Angeles Dodger.  Hero of the 1988 World Series)


----------



## Citygirl

*Mel Gibson*


----------



## Sunny

Mel Brooks


----------



## Tish

Annabel Brooks


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlie Brooks*


----------



## Sunny

Brooks Atkinson


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mel Brooks


----------



## hollydolly

@Ken N Tx  we already had mel brooks...


----------



## StarSong

Brooke Shields


----------



## Citygirl

*Brooke Baldwin*


----------



## Sunny

Alec Baldwin


----------



## StarSong

Alec Guiness


----------



## hollydolly

*Alec Newman*


----------



## tinytn

*Fred Newman*


----------



## StarSong

Randy Newman


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Newman*


----------



## Tish

Ryan Newman


----------



## Sunny

Meg Ryan


----------



## StarSong

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## Sunny

Ryan Gosling


----------



## hollydolly

*Ryan Giggs*


----------



## StarSong

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Sunny

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Citygirl

*Debbie Reynolds*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Debbie Gibson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Gibson*


----------



## RubyK

Don Knotts


----------



## hollydolly

*Don McLean*


----------



## Tish

Bill McLean


----------



## Sunny

Bill Clinton


----------



## StarSong

Bill Nye (The Science Guy)


----------



## StarSong

Double post


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bill Murray


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Murray*


----------



## Sunny

Fred Murray


----------



## StarSong

Anne Murray


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Robinson*


----------



## Sunny

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Tish

Joy Hathaway


----------



## StarSong

Donnie  Hathaway


----------



## hollydolly

*Donny Osmond*


----------



## StarSong

Marie Osmond


----------



## Citygirl

Marie Wilson


----------



## hollydolly

*Wilson Pickett*


----------



## Tish

Albert George Wilson


----------



## Sunny

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Brian Wilson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian May*


----------



## Sunny

Elaine May


----------



## hollydolly

*Elaine Stritch*


----------



## StarSong

Elaine Joyce


----------



## JustBonee

Joyce  Dewitt


----------



## Citygirl

*Joyce Brothers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Statler brothers *


----------



## Tish

Peter Malam Brothers


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Noone*


----------



## Meringue

Peter O'Toole


----------



## hollydolly

*Peter Fonda*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jean Peters*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Simmons *


----------



## Meringue

Jean Marsh


----------



## hollydolly

*Rodney Marsh*


----------



## Meringue

Rodney Bewes


----------



## StarSong

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Citygirl

*Rodney Crowell*


----------



## Meringue

Rod Hull


----------



## Tish

Rod Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*Rod Steiger*


----------



## Tish

Sam Steiger


----------



## hollydolly

*Sam Foxx*


----------



## Sunny

Redd Foxx


----------



## hollydolly

*Edward Fox *


----------



## Sunny

Edward R. Murrow


----------



## hollydolly

*Edward G Robinson*


----------



## Tish

Abraham Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

*Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## Sunny

F. Murray Abraham


----------



## Tish

Edward Abraham


----------



## hollydolly

*Edward Elgar

F*


----------



## Sunny

Edward R. Murrow


----------



## hollydolly

@Sunny you've posted that name twice on this page...


----------



## Tish

Edward Norton.


----------



## hollydolly

*Graham Norton*


----------



## Meringue

Graham Garden


----------



## hollydolly

*Eve Graham*


----------



## JustBonee

Eve  Arden


----------



## RubyK

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## hollydolly

*Ian Saint John*


----------



## Tish

Ian Anderson


----------



## tinytn

*Loni Anderson*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Anderson*


----------



## Sunny

Anderson Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

*Gary Cooper*


----------



## Tish

Gary Busey


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gary Sinise*


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary Moore


----------



## Sunny

Lorraine Gary


----------



## hollydolly

*Lorraine Kelly*


----------



## Sunny

Gene Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Kelly Osbourne*


----------



## Citygirl

*Greg Kelly*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kelly Clarkson*


----------



## Sunny

Grace Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Grace Jones *


----------



## Meringue

Gracie Allen


----------



## Tish

Keegan Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Sunny

Fred Allen


----------



## tinytn

Fred McMurry


----------



## hollydolly

*Fred flintstone*


----------



## Sunny

Fred Astaire


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie Mercury*


----------



## Citygirl

*Fred Rogers*


----------



## Sunny

Frederic Chopin


----------



## hollydolly

*Fred Savage *


----------



## Meringue

Edna Savage


----------



## hollydolly

*Lily Savage *


----------



## Tish

Lily Tomlin


----------



## hollydolly

*Lily Langtry *


----------



## Tish

Roberta Langtry


----------



## Meringue

Roberta Flack


----------



## hollydolly

*Caroline Flack*


----------



## Sunny

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Caroline Aherne *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Brian Aherne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Dennehy *


----------



## Meringue

Brian Blessed


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Epstein*


----------



## Citygirl

*Brian Williams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Serena Williams *


----------



## Tish

Robin Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Robin Cousins*


----------



## Sassycakes

Robin Roberts


----------



## hollydolly

*Nicola Roberts*


----------



## Sunny

Julia Roberts


----------



## hollydolly

*Julia Mckenzie*


----------



## Sunny

Julia Child


----------



## tinytn

*Julia Roberts*


----------



## Sunny

Julia Roberts is there already.


----------



## Tish

Joan Child


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Crawford *


----------



## StarSong

Michael Crawford


----------



## Sunny

Michael Crichton


----------



## Meringue

Michael Winner


----------



## StarSong

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Bader..*


----------



## Citygirl

*Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.*


----------



## StarSong

Donna Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Summer*


----------



## Sunny

Donna Reed


----------



## hollydolly

*Jerry reed*


----------



## Tish

Reed Morano


----------



## hollydolly

*Rita Moreno*


----------



## StarSong

Rita Wilson


----------



## Sassycakes

Rita Rudner


----------



## tinytn

*Rita Hayworth *


----------



## hollydolly

*Rita Tushingham*


----------



## StarSong

Rita Coolidge
(Hoping someone will rescue us from the Rita pool.)


----------



## hollydolly

*Rita MacNeil*


----------



## Tish

Catherine McNeil


----------



## JustBonee

Catherine  Zeta-Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Catherine  Mountbatten-Windsor *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Catherine O'Hara*


----------



## hollydolly

*Maureen O'hara*


----------



## StarSong

Maureen Stapleton


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jean Stapleton*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Stapleton*


----------



## Sunny

John Wayne


----------



## StarSong

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney *


----------



## tinytn

*Andy Rooney*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andy Kaufman*


----------



## Tish

Andie McDowell


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Gibb*


----------



## tinytn

*Andy Warhol *


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Williams*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andy Griffith*


----------



## StarSong

Melanie Griffith


----------



## hollydolly

*Melanie Brown* ( Scary Spice)


----------



## StarSong

James Brown


----------



## Sunny

Blair Brown


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Blair*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Linda Christian*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda lewis *


----------



## Sunny

Shari Lewis


----------



## tinytn

*Gerry Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Capaldi*


----------



## Tish

Giuseppe Capaldo


----------



## hollydolly

*Giuseppe Garibaldi*


----------



## Meringue

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Verdi *


----------



## Meringue

Maria Callas


----------



## hollydolly

*Maria Shriver*


----------



## Sunny

Sargent Shriver


----------



## StarSong

Sergeant York


----------



## hollydolly

*Dick York *


----------



## Citygirl

*Dick Clark*


----------



## StarSong

Clark Gable


----------



## tinytn

*Clark Kent. (famous name for Superman)*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kent Walton*


----------



## Meringue

Jean Kent


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Simmons *


----------



## Tish

Mark Simmons


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wright*


----------



## Citygirl

*Robin Wright*


----------



## JustBonee

Robin  Williams


----------



## Citygirl

*Vanessa Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Serena Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## tinytn

*Andy Rooney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney*


----------



## Tish

John Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*John Lennon*


----------



## Meringue

John Hurt


----------



## Sassycakes

John Denver


----------



## hollydolly

*John Major*


----------



## Citygirl

*John F. Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Candy*


----------



## Tish

John Cena


----------



## Meringue

John Voight


----------



## Sunny

Jon Voight


----------



## hollydolly

How did we get Jon Voight one after the other ^^^^


----------



## Tish

John Travolta


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Depp*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*Roseanne Cash *


----------



## Sunny

Roseanne Barr


----------



## hollydolly

*Steven Barr*


----------



## Sunny

Steven Spielburg


----------



## Meringue

Stephen Mangan


----------



## hollydolly

*Stephen lewis*


----------



## Tish

Stephen King


----------



## Sunny

Nat King Cole


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cole Porter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Janet Street Porter *


----------



## Tish

Porter Wagoner


----------



## hollydolly

*Gale Porter*


----------



## JustBonee

Gale  Storm


----------



## hollydolly

*Crystal Gale *


----------



## Sunny

Billy Crystal


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Connolly *


----------



## Tish

Billy Holiday


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Holiday *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Michael Crawford
*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Crawford*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joan Rivers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Sims*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Joan Collins*


----------



## tinytn

*Joan Beaz*


----------



## Sunny

Joan Miro


----------



## Tish

Joan of Arc


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Armatrading*


----------



## Tish

Joan Sebastian


----------



## Sunny

Sebastian Cabot


----------



## hollydolly

*Sebastian Coe *


----------



## Tish

Sebastián Francini


----------



## hollydolly

*Sebastian Vettel* ( my fave F1 Driver)


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> *Gale Porter*


----------



## Tish

Dorothy Sebastian


----------



## hollydolly

*Dorothy Dandridge *


----------



## Tish

Dorothy Parker


----------



## hollydolly

*Camilla Parker Bowles *


----------



## Sunny

Cathleen Parker (newspaper columnist)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Suzy Parker*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Parker Bowles*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tom Brady*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Jones*


----------



## Sunny

Tom Hanks


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Cruise*


----------



## Tish

Tom Hardy


----------



## hollydolly

*Tom Baker*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Two Ton Baker*


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Baker *


----------



## Meringue

Stanley Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Baxter*


----------



## JustBonee

Stanley  Kubrick


----------



## Sunny

Stanley Tucci


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Mathews *


----------



## hollydolly

..


----------



## Sunny

Henry M. Stanley (Mr. Livingstone, I presume?)


----------



## Sassycakes

Stanley Laurel


----------



## hollydolly

*Stan Tracey*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stan Musial*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stan Lee*


----------



## Sunny

Ang Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Lee*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lee Radziwill*


----------



## Tish

Lee Marvin


----------



## tinytn

*Lee Grant*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Cary Grant*


----------



## Tish

Clifford Grant


----------



## Sunny

Clark Clifford


----------



## hollydolly

*Max Clifford*


----------



## Tish

John Joseph Clifford


----------



## hollydolly

*John Wayne*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Wayne Gretzky*


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mickey Rooney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mickey Dolenz*


----------



## Sassycakes

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mickey Rourke*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mickey Most *


----------



## Meringue

Mickey Flanagan


----------



## hollydolly

*Bud Flanagan*


----------



## Sunny

Bud Abbott


----------



## hollydolly

*Russ Abbott*


----------



## Tish

Tony Abbot


----------



## Sunny

Tony Curtis


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Blair*


----------



## Meringue

Tony Booth


----------



## tinytn

*Tony Bennet *


----------



## Meringue

Tony Christie


----------



## hollydolly

*Julie Christie *


----------



## Sunny

Julie Andrews


----------



## hollydolly

*Eamonn Andrews *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Anthony Andrews*


----------



## Sunny

Laverne Andrews


----------



## RubyK

Laverne Cox


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian Cox*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Brian Boitano*


----------



## hollydolly

*Brian May*


----------



## Tish

Mary Brian


----------



## hollydolly

*Mary Hopkin*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mary Todd Lincoln*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Roger Moore*


----------



## JustBonee

Demi Moore


----------



## Meringue

Kenneth Moore


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenneth Williams*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kenneth Branagh*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ken Bruce*


----------



## Tish

Bruce Lee


----------



## Sunny

Lenny Bruce


----------



## hollydolly

*Lenny Hendry *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lenny Kravitz*


----------



## Sassycakes

Lenny Bruce


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bruce Willis


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Dern


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Bruce*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bruce Springsteen*


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert (the) Bruce *


----------



## Tish

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## RubyK

Morton Downey Jr.


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexander Morton*


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Graham Bell  (and yikes, look what he started!)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vanessa Bell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Feltz*


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tennessee Williams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shirley Williams *


----------



## Tish

Shirley Winters


----------



## hollydolly

*Shelley Winters*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Edgar Winter*


----------



## hollydolly

*Edgar Wallace *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Wallace Stevens*


----------



## hollydolly

*Wallace Simpson*


----------



## joybelle

Robert (Bobby) Simpson (Australian cricketer)


----------



## Tish

Adam Simpson


----------



## hollydolly

*Adam Woodyatt*


----------



## Sunny

Adam Arkin


----------



## Pink Biz

*Adam Sandler*


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams *


----------



## Sunny

Adam Driver


----------



## hollydolly

*Betty Driver*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Betty White*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy White*


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Barnes


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Carter


----------



## hollydolly

*June Carter Cash*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cash McCall*


----------



## hollydolly

*Davina McCall *


----------



## Tish

Alice McCall ( Australian Fashion designer)


----------



## Sassycakes

Alice Ghostley


----------



## hollydolly

*Alice Roberts *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alice Faye*


----------



## Tish

Alice Brady


----------



## Meringue

Alice Cooper


----------



## Sunny

Gary Cooper


----------



## Sassycakes

*Bradley Cooper*


----------



## Sunny

Bradley Whitford


----------



## hollydolly

*Bradley Walsh*


----------



## Tish

Adrian Walsh  (Australian philosopher.)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Adrien Brody*


----------



## hollydolly

*Adrian Dunbar *


----------



## Tish

Bonnie J. Dunbar (American astronaut)


----------



## hollydolly

*Bonnie Tyler*


----------



## StarSong

Tyler Perry


----------



## Pink Biz

*Perry Como*


----------



## hollydolly

*Perry Fenwick*


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Perry*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Robertson Justice*


----------



## StarSong

James T. Kirk, Captain of the Starship Enterprise


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kirk Cameron*


----------



## StarSong

Kirk Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Douglas Bader*


----------



## Tish

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Pink Biz

*Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## StarSong

Donna Reed


----------



## Sunny

Oliver Reed


----------



## StarSong

Oliver Hardy


----------



## hollydolly

*Jamie Oliver*


----------



## StarSong

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## hollydolly

*Curtis Mayfield *


----------



## Sunny

Tony Curtis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tony Martin*


----------



## Sassycakes

Steve Martin


----------



## Tish

Martin Sheen


----------



## Sunny

Dean Martin


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*Etta James *


----------



## tinytn

*James Manson

K*


----------



## hollydolly

*Polly James*


----------



## Sunny

Jesse James


----------



## hollydolly

*Sid James*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sid Vicious*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sid Owen*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sid Caesar*


----------



## Tish

Adolph Caesar


----------



## hollydolly

*Cesar Romero *


----------



## Sunny

Julius Ceasar


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julius LaRosa*


----------



## hollydolly

*Julius Rosenberg*


----------



## Tish

Isaac Rosenberg


----------



## hollydolly

*Isaac Hanson*


----------



## Sunny

Duane Hanson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Duane Eddy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eddi Reader*


----------



## Meringue

Eddie Large


----------



## StarSong

Eddie Albert


----------



## Sassycakes

Eddie Fisher


----------



## StarSong

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Pink Biz

Fisher Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Stevens*


----------



## Tish

Michael Fenton Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Connie Stevens*


----------



## StarSong

Connie Francis


----------



## JustBonee

Francis  Scott Key


----------



## Sunny

Scott Adams


----------



## Meringue

Jeanette Scott


----------



## Pink Biz

*Scott Bakula*


----------



## Tish

Hanna Bakuła


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hannah Arendt*


----------



## hollydolly

*Hannah Gordon*


----------



## Sassycakes

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Jackson*


----------



## tinytn

*Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Banks *


----------



## StarSong

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## Sunny

Ruth Gordon


----------



## hollydolly

*Ruth Ellis*


----------



## StarSong

Daniel Ellis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Daniel Day-Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tamasin Day-Lewis *


----------



## StarSong

Lewis Carroll


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Capaldi*


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Black


----------



## Pink Biz

*Karen Black*


----------



## hollydolly

*Karen Dotrice*


----------



## Tish

Karen Carpenter


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Carpenter*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Richard Burton*


----------



## Ruthanne

Richard Simpson


----------



## tinytn

*Richard Dreyfuss *


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Hammond*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## hollydolly

*David Nixon *


----------



## tinytn

*David Bowie*


----------



## StarSong

David Letterman


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Byrne*


----------



## StarSong

Rose Byrne


----------



## Sunny

Gabriel Byrne


----------



## hollydolly

Gabriel Jarret


----------



## StarSong

Peter Gabriel


----------



## hollydolly

Peter Asher


----------



## Tish

Asher Angel


----------



## hollydolly

Jane Asher


----------



## tinytn

*Jane Mansfield

K*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jane Powell*


----------



## StarSong

Colin Powell


----------



## hollydolly

Colin Baker


----------



## StarSong

Anita Baker


----------



## tinytn

*Anita Ekberg*


----------



## StarSong

Anita Bryant


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bryant Gumbel*


----------



## StarSong

Greg Gumbel


----------



## hollydolly

Gregg Allman


----------



## Pink Biz

*Duane Allman*


----------



## Tish

Elijah Allman


----------



## hollydolly

Elijah Wood


----------



## Pink Biz

*Natalie Wood*


----------



## hollydolly

Jake  Wood


----------



## StarSong

James Woods


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## JustBonee

James  Bond


----------



## hollydolly

Jenny Bond


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ward Bond*


----------



## Meringue

Samantha Bond


----------



## hollydolly

Samantha Fox


----------



## Pink Biz

*Samantha Eggar*


----------



## Tish

Samantha Fox


----------



## hollydolly

*Samantha Fox was a repeat ^^^^...
*
Not to worry...

Edward Fox


----------



## Pink Biz

*Edward R. Murrow*


----------



## Sunny

Edward Albee


----------



## Pink Biz

*Edward Arnold*


----------



## tinytn

*Arnold Schwarzenegger, *


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Arnold*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Debbie Reynolds*


----------



## hollydolly

*Burt Reynolds*


----------



## Tish

Burt Bacharach


----------



## hollydolly

*Burt Lancaster*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bert Convy*


----------



## Sassycakes

Bert Parks


----------



## Tish

Alex Parks


----------



## hollydolly

*Alexandra Bastido*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alexandra Daddario*


----------



## Meringue

Alex Higgins


----------



## hollydolly

*Alec Baldwin*


----------



## Sunny

Prime Minister Stanley Baldwin


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Johnson  
*


----------



## Tish

Dakota Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Sunny

Boris Karloff


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Becker*


----------



## StarSong

Boris Williams (drummer for The Cure)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Serena Williams*


----------



## StarSong

Paul Williams


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Meringue

Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Warhol*


----------



## Sassycakes

Andy Griffith


----------



## StarSong

Melanie Griffith


----------



## Pink Biz

*Melania Trump *


----------



## Tish

Donald Trump


----------



## Sunny

Donald Duck


----------



## Sassycakes

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Owlivia

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Sutherland *


----------



## Sunny

Joan Crawford


----------



## Pink Biz

*Michael Crawford*


----------



## StarSong

Michael Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

*Diane keaton*


----------



## StarSong

Diane Ladd


----------



## Pink Biz

*Alan Ladd*


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## hollydolly

*Dave Allen*


----------



## Tish

Alan Alda


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Carr*


----------



## StarSong

Vicki Carr


----------



## hollydolly

*Vicki Michelle*


----------



## Sunny

Michelle Obama


----------



## StarSong

Michelle Phillips


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lou Diamond Phillips*


----------



## StarSong

Lou Costello


----------



## hollydolly

*Lou Reed*


----------



## Sunny

Lou Gehrig


----------



## Pink Biz

Fannie Lou Hamer


----------



## hollydolly

*Lou Christie*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Christie Brinkley*


----------



## hollydolly

*Agatha Christie*


----------



## Tish

Agatha of Sicily


----------



## hollydolly

Agatha Beaumont ​


----------



## StarSong

Hugh Beaumont


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hugh O'Brian*


----------



## StarSong

Hugh Grant


----------



## Sunny

Hugh Cronyn


----------



## Pink Biz

*^^^ It's Hume Cronyn 

Hugh Hefner*


----------



## Sunny

Hugh Jackman


----------



## hollydolly

*Hugh Laurie*


----------



## Tish

Hugh Dennis


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dennis*


----------



## StarSong

Dennis James


----------



## Sunny

Dennis Day


----------



## StarSong

Doris Day


----------



## Sunny

Doris Roberts


----------



## hollydolly

*Nicola Roberts*


----------



## Sassycakes

Julia Roberts


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Julia Child


----------



## hollydolly

*Julia Bradbury*


----------



## Tish

Ray Bradbury


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Allen


----------



## StarSong

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Pink Biz

*Connie Stevens*


----------



## hollydolly

*Connie Smith *


----------



## StarSong

Jaclyn Smith (of Charlie's Angels fame)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jacqueline Kennedy*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jacqueline du Pré *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jacqueline Bisset*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jackie Trent*


----------



## Tish

Trent Barrett (Australian rugby player)


----------



## hollydolly

*Terence Trent D'arby*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Terence Stamp*


----------



## StarSong

Terence "Bud" Crawford


----------



## Sunny

Joan Crawford


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joan Caulfield*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Joan Rivers *


----------



## hollydolly

*Joan Collins*


----------



## Meringue

Lewis Collins


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Capaldi*


----------



## StarSong

Lewis Black (hilarious American standup comedian)


----------



## Sunny

Merriwether Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Hamilton*


----------



## Sunny

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Pink Biz

*Neil Armstrong*


----------



## hollydolly

*Neil Young*


----------



## Meringue

Gig Young


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Young*


----------



## Tish

Angus young


----------



## hollydolly

*Angus Deayton*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Angus King*


----------



## tinytn

*King James*


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Stewart*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Blunt*


----------



## Tish

Emily Blunt


----------



## Pink Biz

*Emily Brontë*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlotte Bronte *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charlotte Rampling*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlotte Windsor*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Charlotte Church*


----------



## hollydolly

*Charlotte Hawkins*


----------



## StarSong

Sally Hawkins


----------



## Meringue

Jack Hawkins


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jack Nicholson*


----------



## StarSong

Jack Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shirley Jones*


----------



## StarSong

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

James Earl Jones


----------



## Sassycakes

James Dean


----------



## RubyK

Dean Martin


----------



## tinytn

*Jimmy Dean*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy Tarbuck*


----------



## Tish

Liza Tarbuck


----------



## hollydolly

I listen to Liza Tarbucks'  radio show every Saturday.. she's hilarious 

*Liza Minnelli*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vincente Minnelli*


----------



## Sassycakes

Vincent Price


----------



## Pink Biz

*Leontyne Price*


----------



## Owlivia

Price Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

*Gordon Jackson*


----------



## StarSong

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## hollydolly

*Hannah Gordon*


----------



## StarSong

Darryl Hannah


----------



## Pink Biz

*Daryl Hall*


----------



## tinytn

*Monty Hall*


----------



## hollydolly

*Monty Don *


----------



## Sassycakes

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Boris Yeltsin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Karloff*


----------



## Sunny

Boris Godunuv


----------



## Owlivia

Boris Becker


----------



## Tish

Boris Christoff


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Pasternak*


----------



## StarSong

David Pasternak


----------



## Pink Biz

*Larry David*


----------



## Sunny

David Niven


----------



## hollydolly

*David Walliams*


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Attenborough*


----------



## hollydolly

*David Frost
*


----------



## Owlivia

Jack Frost


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Nicholson*


----------



## Sunny

Jack Black


----------



## Tish

Lucas Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Cilla Black*


----------



## StarSong

Clint Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Clint Eastwood *


----------



## StarSong

Clint Howard (Ron Howard's brother and a well-known actor in his own right)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Trevor Howard*


----------



## StarSong

Trevor Noah


----------



## Pink Biz

*Noah Beery*


----------



## Tish

Noah Centineo


----------



## hollydolly

*Noah Wyle *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Noah Webster*


----------



## hollydolly

*Adam Webster*


----------



## StarSong

Adam West


----------



## hollydolly

*Kanye West*


----------



## StarSong

Mae West


----------



## hollydolly

*Vanessa Mae *


----------



## StarSong

Vanessa Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Andy Williams*


----------



## StarSong

Serena Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Robbie Williams*


----------



## Meringue

Kenneth Williams


----------



## StarSong

Paul Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Young*


----------



## StarSong

Neil Young


----------



## Pink Biz

*Loretta Young*


----------



## hollydolly

*Loretta Lynn*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jeff Lynne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jeff Beck *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jeff Goldblum*


----------



## Sunny

Jeff Bridges


----------



## Tish

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## hollydolly

*Loyd Grossman*


----------



## StarSong

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## Sunny

Warren Christopher


----------



## StarSong

Warren Beatty


----------



## hollydolly

*Warren Mitchell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Guy Mitchell*


----------



## Tish

Guy Pierce


----------



## hollydolly

*Guy Fawkes*


----------



## StarSong

Guy Lombardo


----------



## hollydolly

*Antonio Lombardo*


----------



## StarSong

Vince Lombardi


----------



## hollydolly

*Vince Gill*


----------



## JustBonee

Vince  Carter


----------



## hollydolly

*June Carter Cash *


----------



## Pink Biz

*June Allison*


----------



## hollydolly

*Alison Hammond*


----------



## Tish

Michael P Hammond


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lorne Michaels*


----------



## Millyd

Hugh Sheridan


----------



## hollydolly

*Hughie Green *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lorne Green*


----------



## StarSong

Mean Joe Green


----------



## JustBonee

Al Green


----------



## StarSong

Al Hirt


----------



## Sunny

Al Jolson


----------



## tinytn

*Al Capone*


----------



## StarSong

Al Pacino


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Weird" Al Yankovic*


----------



## hollydolly

*Al Weaver*


----------



## Sassycakes

Dennis Weaver


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dennis Rodman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dennis Taylor*


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Hurley *


----------



## Meringue

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Sunny

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## hollydolly

*Elizabeth Hamilton*


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Hamilton*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Michael*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Michael Stipe*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Buble*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Michael Douglas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Kirk Douglas*


----------



## StarSong

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Ball*


----------



## Sunny

Going back to Douglas ^^^

Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Sassycakes

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## Tish

Gene Fairbanks (Australian Rugby player)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gene Tierney*


----------



## Owlivia

Gene Hackman


----------



## hollydolly

*Gene Kelly *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kelly Ripa*


----------



## StarSong

Tom Kelly


----------



## hollydolly

*Kelly Osbourne*


----------



## JustBonee

Kelly  Preston


----------



## StarSong

Sergeant Preston


----------



## Sunny

Sergeant Pepper (and his Lonely Hearts Club Band)


----------



## StarSong

Pepper Potts


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Potts ( a male version of Susan Boyle) *


----------



## tinytn

*Paul Newman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nanette Newman*


----------



## Tish

Aubrey Newman ( British Historian)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lorraine Newman*


----------



## StarSong

Randy Newman


----------



## Sunny

Randy Quaid


----------



## Owlivia

Randy Travis


----------



## hollydolly

*Randy Parton*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dolly Parton*


----------



## StarSong

Dolly Madison


----------



## hollydolly

*James Madison*


----------



## StarSong

James Joyce


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joyce Brothers*


----------



## hollydolly

*Everly Brothers*


----------



## Sunny

Smothers Brothers


----------



## hollydolly

*Wright Brothers*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Frank Lloyd Wright*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wright*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mark Twain*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mark Wahlberg*


----------



## Pink Biz

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Tish

Donna Zuckerberg


----------



## Pink Biz

*Donna Reed*


----------



## Sylkkiss

Donna Summer


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Douglas*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mike Douglas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mike Oldfield*


----------



## Sunny

Mike Myers


----------



## StarSong

Mike Tyson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mike Pence*


----------



## StarSong

Mike Rutherford (of Genesis and Mike & the Mechanics)


----------



## Owlivia

Rutherford B. Hayes


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sean Patrick Hayes *


----------



## hollydolly

*Sean Connery*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sean Penn*


----------



## tinytn

*William Penn*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Penn Gillette*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jillette Johnson*


----------



## Tish

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Boris Johnson *


----------



## StarSong

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## StarSong

Jack Black


----------



## hollydolly

*jack Dee*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Tish

Jack Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

*Jack Wilde*


----------



## StarSong

Oscar Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

*Kim Wilde*


----------



## StarSong

Kim Novak


----------



## Sunny

Kim Kardashian   (Oh no! Not the Kardashians!)


----------



## StarSong

Kim Basinger


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kim Jong Un*


----------



## StarSong

Kim Fields


----------



## JustBonee

W.C.   Fields


----------



## hollydolly

*Sally Fields*


----------



## Sylkkiss

Sally Ride


----------



## StarSong

Sally Kellerman


----------



## StarSong

Delete


----------



## Tish

Barbara Kellerman


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbra Streisand*


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Bush


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barbara McNair*


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Cartland*


----------



## Owlivia

Barbara Bel Geddes


----------



## hollydolly

*Barbara Windsor*


----------



## StarSong

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barbara Walters*


----------



## StarSong

Walter Brennan


----------



## Sunny

Julie Walters


----------



## StarSong

Julia Child


----------



## Pink Biz

*Julia Roberts*


----------



## StarSong

Eric Roberts


----------



## JustBonee

Eric  Clapton


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eric Idle*


----------



## hollydolly

*Eric Sykes*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eric Holder*


----------



## hollydolly

*Noddy Holder*


----------



## Tish

Christian Holder


----------



## hollydolly

*Christian Bale*


----------



## RubyK

Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Sassycakes

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Owlivia

Harry Anderson


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Harry*


----------



## Sunny

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Pink Biz

*Burt Reynolds*


----------



## StarSong

Burt Bacharach


----------



## hollydolly

*Burt Lancaster*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Richard Burt(on)*


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Gere*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Little Richard*


----------



## hollydolly

*Cliff Richard *


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Richard Dreyfuss*


----------



## Sunny

Richard Rogers


----------



## Tish

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Owlivia

Kenny Loggins


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenny Chesney *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kenny G (Gorelick)


----------



## hollydolly

*Kenny Lynch*


----------



## Sunny

Jane Lynch


----------



## StarSong

Jane Austen


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jayne Mansfield*


----------



## Sunny

Jane Fonda


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Fonda*


----------



## StarSong

Henry Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosemary Ford *


----------



## StarSong

Glenn Ford


----------



## Meringue

Anna Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Anna Pasternak *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Anna Kendrick  *


----------



## Tish

John Kendrick


----------



## hollydolly

*John Snow*


----------



## Owlivia

Elton John


----------



## hollydolly

*Johnny Cash*


----------



## StarSong

June Carter Cash


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Carter


----------



## StarSong

Jimmy Connors


----------



## JustBonee

Jimmy  Hoffa


----------



## StarSong

James Cagney


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Etta James


At Last.... ♥♥♥

James Joyce


----------



## tinytn

James Arness


----------



## Sunny

James Caan


----------



## StarSong

Scott Caan


----------



## hollydolly

*Jeanette Scott*


----------



## Sylkkiss

Scott Bakula


----------



## hollydolly

*Selena Scott*


----------



## Tish

Amber Scott ( Australian Ballet dancer)


----------



## hollydolly

*Amber Heard*


----------



## StarSong

John Heard


----------



## Owlivia

John Heard


----------



## Sunny

All right already, I "Heard" you both!  

John Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Rooney*


----------



## Sunny

Mara Rooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Mickey Rooney *


----------



## StarSong

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mickey Mouse*


----------



## Tish

Mickey Rourke


----------



## hollydolly

*Mick Jagger*


----------



## StarSong

Bianca Jagger


----------



## hollydolly

*Bianca Jackson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jackson Browne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Jackson*


----------



## Tish

La Toya Jackson


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dana Andrews*


----------



## Meringue

Anthony Andrews


----------



## Pink Biz

*Anthony Quinn*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Hopkins*


----------



## StarSong

Johns Hopkins


----------



## Sassycakes

Anthony Perkins


----------



## hollydolly

*Sue Perkins*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Marlin Perkins*


----------



## StarSong

Marlon Brando


----------



## Tish

Marlon Davis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bette Davis*


----------



## Sunny

Ossie Davis


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davies*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Lily Allen*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Woody Allen*


----------



## StarSong

Alan Rickman  (May he rest in peace)


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## StarSong

Alan Alda


----------



## Sassycakes

Alan Ladd


----------



## Pink Biz

*Diane Ladd*


----------



## Tish

George Trumbull Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

*George Galloway*


----------



## Sunny

Gorgeous George (anybody remember him?)


----------



## hollydolly

Wasn't he a wrestler , last century ?

*Boy George...*


----------



## StarSong

Little Boy Blue


----------



## JustBonee

Little  Richard


----------



## StarSong

Little Eva


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eva Peron*


----------



## Sunny

Juan Peron


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don Juan*


----------



## Sunny

Don Quixote


----------



## hollydolly

*Monty Don*


----------



## Sunny

Monty Python


----------



## hollydolly

*Python Lee Jackson *


----------



## Tish

Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Sassycakes

Michael Jackson


----------



## tinytn

*Andrew Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Andrew Neil*


----------



## StarSong

Sam Neill


----------



## Sunny

Samuel Adams


----------



## Pink Biz

*Amy Adams*


----------



## StarSong

John Quincy Adams


----------



## Sunny

John Adams


----------



## hollydolly

*Victoria Adams ..*


----------



## Owlivia

Queen Victoria


----------



## hollydolly

*Queen Elizabeth*


----------



## Meringue

Queen Mary


----------



## Sunny

Ellery Queen


----------



## Tish

Ellery Sprayberry


----------



## RubyK

Jim Sprayberry


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Morrison*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Toni Morrison*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Hadley
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tony Bennett*


----------



## StarSong

Toni Braxton


----------



## Sunny

Tony Soprano


----------



## StarSong

Tony Blair


----------



## JustBonee

Blair  O'Neal


----------



## hollydolly

*Ryan O'Neal*


----------



## Tish

Tatum O'Neal


----------



## hollydolly

*Patricia Neal..*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patricia Nixon*


----------



## hollydolly

*Richard Nixon*


----------



## Sassycakes

Richard Dawson


----------



## hollydolly

*Les Dawson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Les Paul*


----------



## Sunny

Paul McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stella McCartney*


----------



## JustBonee

Stella  Stevens


----------



## hollydolly

*Stella Parton*


----------



## tinytn

*Dolly Parton*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dolly Madison*


----------



## hollydolly

*James Madison jnr...*


----------



## Tish

Madison Bailey


----------



## hollydolly

*Bill Bailey*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bill Clinton*


----------



## Sunny

Bill Gates


----------



## Pink Biz

*Billy Zane*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billy Idol*


----------



## Sunny

Billy Carter


----------



## RubyK

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Romano*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ray Milland*


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Tish

Keegan Phillip Allen


----------



## hollydolly

*Kevin Keegan*


----------



## StarSong

Kevin Nealon


----------



## hollydolly

*Kevin Costner*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kevin Spacey*


----------



## Tish

Kevin Hart


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Hart*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tony Franciosa*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Jacklin *


----------



## Sunny

Tony Curtis


----------



## hollydolly

*Curtis Mayfield *


----------



## StarSong

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## JustBonee

Lee Marvin


----------



## hollydolly

*Marvin Hamlisch*


----------



## RubyK

Lee Marvin


----------



## Meringue

Lee Remick


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Lee Lewis*


----------



## Sunny

Peggy Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Peggy Mount*


----------



## Tish

Anson Mount


----------



## hollydolly

*Anson Williams *


----------



## Sassycakes

Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly

*Esther Williams*


----------



## Sunny

Vanessa Williams


----------



## StarSong

Venus Williams


----------



## Tish

Venus Terzo


----------



## hollydolly

*Venus Wong* ( I had to look this up )....


----------



## StarSong

Suzie Wong (I remember a movie with that title - it's the best I could come up with)


----------



## JustBonee

Ellen   Wong


----------



## hollydolly

*Ellen Degeneres (sp)*


----------



## Sunny

Ellen Barkin


----------



## Tish

Elaine Barkin


----------



## hollydolly

*Elaine Page *


----------



## StarSong

Elliot Page


----------



## hollydolly

*Elliot Ness*


----------



## Tish

Elliott Gould


----------



## hollydolly

*Marc Elliot*


----------



## Sunny

Billy Elliot (good movie)


----------



## StarSong

Billy Baldwin 

p.s. Thanks for the tip, @Sunny.  I just ordered the DVD from my library!


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Baldwin*


----------



## Sunny

Stanley Baldwin


----------



## Pink Biz

*Stanley Kowalski*


----------



## hollydolly

*Stanley Baxter*


----------



## Sunny

Kim Stanley


----------



## Tish

Stanley Baker


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Baker*


----------



## Sassycakes

Anita Baker


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kathy Ireland*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jill Ireland*


----------



## StarSong

Jill St. John


----------



## hollydolly

*Olivia Newton John*


----------



## StarSong

Wayne Newton


----------



## Sunny

John Wayne


----------



## StarSong

John Travolta


----------



## hollydolly

*John Mills*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hayley Mills*


----------



## hollydolly

*Juliet Mills *


----------



## Tish

Bernard Mills


----------



## hollydolly

*Bernie Winters*


----------



## Sunny

Bernie Sanders


----------



## StarSong

Bernie Mac ♥


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mac Davis*


----------



## StarSong

Davis Gaynes


----------



## Sunny

Bette Davis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jefferson Davis*


----------



## tinytn

*Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Thomas Edison*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Clarence Thomas*


----------



## hollydolly

*Marlo Thomas*


----------



## Tish

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## hollydolly

*Dylan Thomas*


----------



## Owlivia

Thomas Doolittle


----------



## hollydolly

*Eliza Doolittle*


----------



## StarSong

Dr. Doolittle


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dr. Pepper*


----------



## StarSong

Dr. Phil


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dr. Seuss*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dr Kildaire *


----------



## Tish

Sir Kildare Borrowes


----------



## Sunny

Sir Paul McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Newman*


----------



## hollydolly

*Paul Young*


----------



## Sunny

Paul Gauguin


----------



## StarSong

Paul Peterson


----------



## JustBonee

Paul  Anka


----------



## tinytn

*Paul Bunyan*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lyndsey De Paul *


----------



## Sunny

Paul Robeson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ru Paul*


----------



## Tish

Paul Rudd


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Henreid*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lyn Paul *


----------



## StarSong

Lynn Anderson


----------



## hollydolly

*Pamela Anderson*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Tish

Christian Bale


----------



## hollydolly

*Terry Christian*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Christian Dior*


----------



## hollydolly

*Christian Slater*


----------



## StarSong

Fletcher Christian


----------



## hollydolly

*Fletcher Henderson *( had to google that one )


----------



## StarSong

Florence Henderson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Florence Nightingale*


----------



## hollydolly

*Annie Nightingale*


----------



## Sunny

Annie Oakley


----------



## hollydolly

*Annie Lennox*


----------



## StarSong

Anne Murray


----------



## Sunny

Fred Murray


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie Mercury*


----------



## StarSong

Fred Durst


----------



## hollydolly

*Freddie Truman *


----------



## Tish

Bess Truman


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry S Truman*


----------



## StarSong

Harry Potter

@hollydolly - had to look up Freddie Truman and learned he was a famous cricketeer who later became an author and broadcaster.  The other Trumans I was already familiar with.  I learn such interesting tidbits while playing SF games.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Harry Potter
> 
> @hollydolly - had to look up Freddie Truman and learned he was a famous cricketeer who later became an author and broadcaster.  The other Trumans I was already familiar with.  I learn such interesting tidbits while playing SF games.


yes freddie was a much loved character in cricket and as a TV personality after he retired from the game


----------



## hollydolly

*Harry Styles *


----------



## Meringue

Harry Worth


----------



## hollydolly

*Helen Worth *( I wonder if they were related )...


----------



## Tish

Constance Worth


----------



## hollydolly

*Connie Stevens*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Connie Francis*


----------



## hollydolly

*Connie Smith*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shepard Smith*


----------



## StarSong

Will Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Will*


----------



## Sassycakes

George Carlin


----------



## Sunny

George Clooney


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosemary Shrager*


----------



## Tish

Rosemary Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Kennedy*


----------



## JustBonee

Jayne  Kennedy


----------



## Sunny

Jayne Meadows


----------



## Pink Biz

*Audrey Meadows*


----------



## hollydolly

*Audrey Hepburn*


----------



## Sunny

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## StarSong

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Davy Jones*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tom Jones*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tom Hanks


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Trinder*


----------



## Tish

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## hollydolly

*Lee Evans*


----------



## Sassycakes

Linda Evans


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dale Evans*


----------



## hollydolly

*Dale Winton*


----------



## StarSong

Dick Dale


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dick Powell*


----------



## Tish

Colin Powell


----------



## Sassycakes

Jane Powell


----------



## tinytn

Jane wyatt 

K


----------



## Sunny

Jane Fonda


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Fonda


----------



## StarSong

Henry (Hank) Aaron


----------



## Meringue

Hank Marvin


----------



## StarSong

Marvin Hamlisch


----------



## hollydolly

*Marvin Humes*


----------



## Sunny

Lee Marvin


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lee Remick*


----------



## Sassycakes

Lee Marvin


----------



## StarSong

Janet Leigh


----------



## RadishRose

Jamie Leigh Curtis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Curtis Mayfield*


----------



## Tish

Tony Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Tony Soprano


----------



## Sassycakes

Tony Bennett


----------



## hollydolly

*Tony Orlando*


----------



## StarSong

Tony the Tiger


----------



## hollydolly

*Tiger woods*


----------



## Pink Biz

*James Woods*


----------



## Sunny

Henry James


----------



## Tish

Etta James


----------



## Meringue

James Coburn


----------



## Sunny

James Stewart


----------



## StarSong

Stewart Copeland


----------



## hollydolly

*Rod Stewart*


----------



## Sunny

Rod Serling


----------



## hollydolly

*Rod Hull*


----------



## tinytn

*Rod Taylor*


----------



## Tish

Rod Woodson


----------



## Sassycakes

Rod Steiger


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rod Blagojevich*


----------



## StarSong

Rodney King, Jr.


----------



## Sunny

King Kong


----------



## StarSong

Larry King


----------



## hollydolly

*Larry lamb*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Larry Storch*


----------



## Meringue

Larry Adler


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *Larry lamb*


Had to look him up... wasn't sure if he was a Muppet character I missed!  

Moving from the Muppets to a far more distinguished actor: 
Sir Lawrence Olivier.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL...he's certainly no Muppet, he's a good actor a gentleman , and a friend of our family.... but I'll tell him you asked after him... 

*T.E Lawrence*


----------



## JustBonee

Lawrence   Welk


----------



## hollydolly

*Laurence Fox*


----------



## Pink Biz

Redd Fox


----------



## Tish

Michael J Fox


----------



## hollydolly

*Michael Aspel *


----------



## Pink Biz

*George Michael*


----------



## hollydolly

*George Jones*


----------



## Tish

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Sunny

Tommy Tune


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tommy Hilfiger*


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Ball*


----------



## Sunny

Lucille Ball


----------



## hollydolly

*Lucille Starr *


----------



## Tish

Antony Starr


----------



## hollydolly

*Anthony Hopkins*


----------



## Meringue

Mary Hopkins


----------



## Sunny

Johns Hopkins


----------



## Pink Biz

*Miriam Hopkins*


----------



## Tish

Bert Hopkins  (Australian cricketer)


----------



## hollydolly

*Bert McCracken *


----------



## Sunny

Bert Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

I presume you mean Burt Reynolds @Sunny ^^^...

*Burt Lancaster *


----------



## Tish

Amber Lancaster


----------



## hollydolly

*Amber Heard*


----------



## Sunny

John Heard


----------



## Meringue

John  Bunyan


----------



## Sassycakes

John Wayne


----------



## hollydolly

*John Bishop*


----------



## Tish

Angela Bishop


----------



## Pink Biz

*Angela Bassett*


----------



## hollydolly

*Angela Rippon*


----------



## Meringue

Angela Lansbury


----------



## Tish

Todd Rippon


----------



## hollydolly

*Angela Lansbury*


----------



## Sunny

Todd Rundgren

(Holly, Angela Lansbury is there already.)


----------



## hollydolly

oops...

*Mike Todd.... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mike Hammer*


----------



## tinytn

*Mike Tyson*


----------



## JustBonee

Mike   Wallace


----------



## Pink Biz

*Wallace Stevens*


----------



## Tish

Wallace Simpson


----------



## hollydolly

*William Wallace*


----------



## Meringue

William Hurt


----------



## hollydolly

*William Holden*


----------



## StarSong

William Windom


----------



## Sunny

William Shakespeare


----------



## hollydolly

*William Shatner*


----------



## StarSong

Serena Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vanessa Williams*


----------



## Sunny

William Penn


----------



## tinytn

*William Tell*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Williams*


----------



## Sassycakes

Paul Walker


----------



## Tish

Abby Walker


----------



## Meringue

Clint Walker


----------



## Sunny

Clint Eastwood


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Eastwood*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Linda Evans*


----------



## StarSong

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## StarSong

Lewis Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Lewis Hamilton *


----------



## StarSong

George Hamilton


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## StarSong

Jason Alexander


----------



## tinytn

*Alexander Graham Bell*


----------



## hollydolly

*Graham Souness*


----------



## Tish

Graham Phillips


----------



## Pink Biz

*Graham Kerr*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Deborah Kerr


----------



## hollydolly

*Debbie Reynolds*


----------



## Sassycakes

Burt Reynolds


----------



## StarSong

Burton Cummings (lead singer of the Guess Who)


----------



## Sunny

Richard Burton


----------



## JustBonee

LaVar   Burton


----------



## hollydolly

*Amanda Burton*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Amanda Richardson*


----------



## Sunny

Ralph Richardson


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ralph Kramden


----------



## Tish

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## hollydolly

*Ralph Lauren*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Lauren Bacall


----------



## hollydolly

*Lauren Silverman*


----------



## StarSong

Sarah Silverman


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sarah Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert E. Lee*


----------



## Tish

Bruce Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Fiona Bruce*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Fiona Apple


----------



## StarSong

Apple Martin (Paltrow)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tony Martin *


----------



## StarSong

Martin Short


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Kemp*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Martin Bashir*


----------



## Tish

Martin Luther King


----------



## Chris P Bacon

BB King


----------



## Pink Biz

*King Tut*


----------



## hollydolly

*Billie Jean King*


----------



## Sassycakes

Stephen King


----------



## StarSong

Stephen Sondheim


----------



## hollydolly

*Steve Davis*


----------



## Sassycakes

Betty Davis


----------



## Tish

Aasha Davis


----------



## hollydolly

*Miles Davis*


----------



## StarSong

Davis Gaynes


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sammy Davis, Jr.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Sam Smith*


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Smith


----------



## hollydolly

*Jimmy James*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

James Dean


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly

*Dean Gaffney*


----------



## Pink Biz

*John Dean*


----------



## hollydolly

*John Gresham*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

John Wayne


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Wayne*


----------



## hollydolly

*Wayne Sleep*


----------



## Tish

Wayne Allwine


----------



## Pink Biz

*Wayne Newton*


----------



## hollydolly

*Isaac Newton*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Isaac Hayes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Patricia Hayes*


----------



## Tish

Helen Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

*Helen Mirren*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Helen Hunt*


----------



## hollydolly

*Gareth Hunt*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hunter Thompson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Emma Thompson*


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Big" Jim Thompson*


----------



## Tish

Tessa Thompson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lea Thompson*


----------



## StarSong

Lee Remick


----------



## Tish

Bruce Lee


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruce Jenner *( as was)


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Caitlyn Jenner (New & improved!)


----------



## Pink Biz

Kris Jenner


----------



## hollydolly

*Kendal Jenner*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kylie Jenner*


----------



## StarSong

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Tish

Danni Minogue


----------



## Pink Biz

*Danny DeVito*


----------



## hollydolly

*Danny Dyer*


----------



## StarSong

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Daniel Patrick Moynihan*


----------



## StarSong

Patrick Swayze


----------



## hollydolly

*Patrick Mower*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Patrick Henry*


----------



## Tish

Patric Stewart


----------



## StarSong

James Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

*James Blunt*


----------



## StarSong

James Joyce


----------



## Sunny

Dr. Joyce Brothers


----------



## hollydolly

*Joyce Grenfell *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joyce DeWitt*


----------



## hollydolly

*Joyce Kilmer*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Joyce Meyer*


----------



## Tish

Bill Meyer ( Australian Artist)


----------



## hollydolly

*Bill Oddie *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bill "Bojangles" Robinson*


----------



## hollydolly

*Anne Robinson*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## hollydolly

*Robert Robinson *


----------



## StarSong

Robert Redford


----------



## Sunny

Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## Pink Biz

*Robert Mitchum*


----------



## StarSong

Robert Conrad


----------



## Tish

Conrad Bain


----------



## StarSong

Conrad Hilton


----------



## hollydolly

*Jess Conrad*


----------



## Tish

Conrad Coleby


----------



## Pink Biz

Conrad Black


----------



## hollydolly

*Cilla Black*


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Black


----------



## Pink Biz

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

*lewis Capaldi*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lewis Carroll*


----------



## Sunny

Jerry Lewis


----------



## StarSong

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tom & Jerry*


----------



## Sassycakes

Tom Selleck


----------



## hollydolly

*Tommy Canon*


----------



## Tish

Arik Cannon


----------



## hollydolly

*Nick Cannon*


----------



## StarSong

Nick Nolte


----------



## Meringue

Nicholas Cage


----------



## hollydolly

*Nicholas Parsons*


----------



## Tish

Jim Parsons


----------



## Pink Biz

*Louella Parsons*


----------



## hollydolly

*Lou Reed*


----------



## StarSong

Donna Reed


----------



## hollydolly

*Donna Summer*


----------



## Tish

Donna Air


----------



## Sassycakes

Donna Douglas


----------



## Pink Biz

*Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Doug McLure*


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Douglas MacArthur*_


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

*Kirk Douglas*


----------



## JustBonee

Kirk   Russell


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Kirk   Russell


whose Kirk russell ?.. did you mean Kurt ? ..or is Kirk someone I don't know


----------



## Tish

Belinda Russell ( Australian News Reader)


----------



## hollydolly

*Belinda Carlisle*


----------



## StarSong

Linda Lavin


----------



## Sunny

Linda Tripp

(I'm going along with it, but Belinda = Linda?  Kind of a stretch, IMO.)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Linda McCartney*


----------



## hollydolly

*Linda Lewis*


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Linda Tripp
> 
> (I'm going along with it, but Belinda = Linda?  Kind of a stretch, IMO.)


I couldn't come up with any Belindas or Carlisles without doing an internet search - and even those turned up folks who are hardly household names.  If you know of any and want to return to Belinda or Carlisle, it won't hurt my feelings. 

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Pink Biz

_Linda Lovelace_


----------



## Sunny

No, that's fine, thanks anyway, Star.

Shari Lewis


----------



## tinytn

Shari Lewis??????

*Linda Blair.*


----------



## Tish

Blair Butler


----------



## Pink Biz

*Gerard Butler*


----------



## Sunny

Rhett Butler, who frankly didn't give a damn.


----------



## hollydolly

*Gerard Butler*


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *Gerard Butler*


Yum!  


Brett Butler


----------



## Pink Biz

_Brett Favre _


----------



## hollydolly

*Brett Lee*


----------



## Tish

Bruce Lee


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Willis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nigel Bruce*


----------



## hollydolly

*Nigel Havers*


----------



## Sunny

Nigel Hawthorne


----------



## StarSong

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## hollydolly

*Nat King Cole*


----------



## StarSong

Old King Cole (such a merry old soul...)


----------



## Sunny

Natalie Cole


----------



## hollydolly

*Cheryl Cole*


----------



## Sassycakes

Cheryl Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

*Alan Ladd*


----------



## Tish

Alan Alda


----------



## Pink Biz

_Alan Thicke_


----------



## hollydolly

*Ray Allen*


----------



## Sunny

Steve Allen


----------



## Pink Biz

*Allen Ginsburg*


----------



## StarSong

Allen Iverson


----------



## hollydolly

*Rachel Allen *


----------



## Sunny

Woody (ugh) Allen


----------



## Tish

Woody Harrelson


----------



## Sunny

Woody Guthrie


----------



## tinytn

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jean (H)arlow*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Shepard*


----------



## Sassycakes

Jean Stapleton


----------



## StarSong

Jean Simmons


----------



## Sunny

Jean Smart


----------



## hollydolly

*Jean Alexander*


----------



## Tish

Kita Alexander ( Australian singer)


----------



## Sassycakes

Jason Alexander


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jason Robards*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jason Donovan*


----------



## Sunny

Donovan


----------



## Pink Biz

_Donovan McNabb_


----------



## hollydolly

*Martin Donovan*


----------



## Sassycakes

Martin Short


----------



## hollydolly

*Claire Short *


----------



## Sunny

Claire Boothe Luce


----------



## Tish

Damien Luce


----------



## hollydolly

*Damien Lewis*


----------



## tinytn

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jerry Van Dyke*


----------



## Owlivia

Jerry Mathers


----------



## Sunny

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## hollydolly

*Gerry Marsden*


----------



## Pink Biz

Geri Halliwell


----------



## Tish

Steve Halliwell (Australian rugby league footballer)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Steve Lawrence*


----------



## Sunny

Lawrence Welk


----------



## hollydolly

*Laurence LLewelyn -Bowen *


----------



## Sunny

Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## Citygirl

*Carol Lawrence*


----------



## Tish

Bruno Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly

*Bruno Mars*


----------



## Pink Biz

Bruno Bettleheim


----------



## Tish

Bruno Ganz


----------



## hollydolly

*Frank Bruno*


----------



## Sunny

Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly

*Frank Lloyd Wright*


----------



## Pink Biz

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## Tish

Beau Bridges


----------



## hollydolly

*Beau Brummell*


----------



## Tish

George Bryan Brummell


----------



## hollydolly

*George Harrison*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dhani Harrison*


----------



## hollydolly

*Harrison Ford*


----------



## Pink Biz

Glenn Ford


----------



## hollydolly

*Rosemarie Ford*


----------



## Sunny

Henry Ford


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Winkler


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Kelly*


----------



## Sunny

O. Henry


----------



## hollydolly

*Henry Windsor - ( prince Harry)
*


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Fonda


----------



## Sunny

Henry Higgins


----------



## Sassycakes

Henry Morgan


----------



## hollydolly

*Craig Morgan*


----------



## Pink Biz

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Tish

Karen Fairchild


----------



## hollydolly

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## Sunny

Carlton Carpenter


----------



## StarSong

Scott Carpenter


----------



## hollydolly

*Selina Scott*


----------



## StarSong

Selena Gomez


----------



## Pink Biz

Gomez Addams


----------



## StarSong

Morticia Addams


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don Adams*


----------



## hollydolly

*Don Black*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Don Johnson*


----------



## Tish

Dakota Johnson


----------



## tinytn

Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## Sunny

Van Johnson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Van Morrison*


----------



## hollydolly

*Jim Morrison*


----------



## Sunny

Jimmy Carter


----------



## StarSong

June Carter Cash


----------



## Sunny

Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly

*Pat Cash*


----------



## Pink Biz

Rosanne Cash


----------



## Tish

Aya Cash


----------



## hollydolly

Tommy Cash


----------



## Tish

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Sunny

Spike Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Spike Milligan


----------



## Pink Biz

Spike Lee


----------



## Sunny

Ang Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lee Van Cleef*


----------



## hollydolly

Van Morrison


----------



## tinytn

*Van Johnson*


----------



## StarSong

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jack Johnson*


----------



## Sunny

Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## Tish

Lyndon James


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## hollydolly

*James Bolam*


----------



## Sunny

James Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

Moira Stuart


----------



## Tish

Patrick Stuart


----------



## Sassycakes

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Pink Biz

_Patrick Henry_


----------



## Sunny

Nigel Patrick


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nigel Hawthorne*


----------



## hollydolly

Nigel Havers


----------



## Tish

Nigel Cumberland


----------



## Pink Biz

_Nigel Bruce_


----------



## hollydolly

Fiona Bruce


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Willis


----------



## hollydolly

Ken Bruce


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ken Burns*


----------



## hollydolly

Gordon Burns


----------



## Meringue

Hannah Gordon


----------



## Sunny

Daryl Hannah


----------



## Tish

Ciara Hanna


----------



## Pink Biz

Hannah Waddingham


----------



## hollydolly

John Hannah


----------



## Sunny

Hannah Arendt


----------



## hollydolly

Daryl Hannah


----------



## StarSong

Daryl Hall


----------



## Pink Biz

Darrell Hammond


----------



## hollydolly

Richard Hammond


----------



## Pink Biz

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Tish

Richard Harrison


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## hollydolly

Cliff Richard


----------



## Pink Biz

_Richard Benjamin_


----------



## StarSong

Benjamin Buttons


----------



## Sunny

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## StarSong

Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish

Phillip Frank


----------



## Pink Biz

_Anne Frank_


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Pink Biz

_Anna Nicole Smith_


----------



## hollydolly

Will Smith


----------



## Sunny

Will Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

ted Rogers


----------



## Tish

Big Bubba Rogers ( U.S. Wrestler)


----------



## Pink Biz

_Mr. Rogers_


----------



## hollydolly

Clodagh Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

_Roger Federer_


----------



## StarSong

Roger Moore


----------



## Sunny

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Tish

Ginger Costa-Jackson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jermaine Jackson*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Jackson Browne


----------



## Meringue

Coral Browne


----------



## StarSong

James Brown


----------



## hollydolly

James Robertson Justice


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cliff Robertson*


----------



## Tish

Cliff Richard


----------



## Meringue

Richard Harris


----------



## hollydolly

Anita Harris


----------



## Pink Biz

*Anita Loos*


----------



## hollydolly

Anita Manning


----------



## Pink Biz

Peyton Manning


----------



## RubyK

Whitney Peyton ~ American Rapper


----------



## hollydolly

Whitney Houston


----------



## Sunny

Sam Houston


----------



## hollydolly

Sam Fox


----------



## tinytn

*Red Fox*


----------



## Pink Biz

_Jamie Foxx_


----------



## JustBonee

Jamie   Lee  Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Jamie Raskin (my Congressional representative, yay!)


----------



## hollydolly

Jamie Oliver


----------



## Pink Biz

_Oliver Reed_


----------



## Tish

Christian Oliver


----------



## hollydolly

Christian Bale


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## StarSong

Pamela Lee Anderson


----------



## Sunny

Loni Anderson


----------



## StarSong

Lon Cheney


----------



## Sunny

Liz Cheney


----------



## Pink Biz

_Dick Cheney_


----------



## Tish

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dick Dale*


----------



## Sunny

Dale Evans


----------



## StarSong

Chip and Dale


----------



## Meringue

Jim Dale


----------



## Pink Biz

*Jim Morrison*


----------



## StarSong

Toni Morrison


----------



## Meringue

Toni Collette


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tony Danza*


----------



## hollydolly

Tony Bennett


----------



## Sunny

Tony Curtis


----------



## Tish

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Pink Biz

Curtis LeMay


----------



## hollydolly

Brian May


----------



## StarSong

Brian Wilson (the genius Beach Boys founder and songwriter)


----------



## Sunny

Harold Wilson


----------



## Pink Biz

Dooley Wilson


----------



## StarSong

Tom Dooley


----------



## Pink Biz

_Tom Poston_


----------



## hollydolly

Tommy Cannon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tommy Lee Jones*


----------



## Meringue

Tommy Steele


----------



## Tish

Cassie Steele


----------



## hollydolly

Cassie Campbell


----------



## Sunny

Naomi Campbell


----------



## StarSong

Naomi Osaka


----------



## Pink Biz

_Naomi Watts_


----------



## Tish

Julie Watts


----------



## Sassycakes

Julie Andrews


----------



## hollydolly

Julie Christie


----------



## Sunny

Julie Walters


----------



## StarSong

Barbara Walters


----------



## Sunny

Barbara Bush


----------



## Pink Biz

*Barbara Bel Geddes*


----------



## StarSong

Barbara Eden


----------



## Pink Biz

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Sunny

Barbra Streisand


----------



## hollydolly

Barbara Dickson


----------



## Tish

Dorothy Dickson


----------



## Pink Biz

_Dorothy Dandridge_


----------



## Sassycakes

Dorothy Hamill


----------



## Sunny

Dorothy McGuire


----------



## hollydolly

Tobey McGuire


----------



## StarSong

Barry McGuire


----------



## Sunny

Barry Bonds


----------



## Pink Biz

Halle Berry


----------



## StarSong

Gary U.S. Bonds


----------



## Tish

Parris Afton Bonds


----------



## hollydolly

sorry but this is gone a little awry..somehow @Pink Biz post was missed so we need to go from 

Halle Berry....

Nick Berry


----------



## Pink Biz

Barry White


----------



## hollydolly

Barry Humphries


----------



## Sunny

Barry Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> sorry but this is gone a little awry..somehow @Pink Biz post was missed so we need to go from
> 
> Halle Berry....
> 
> Nick Berry


Oops - my bad,  Must not have refreshed my screen before posting.  

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## JustBonee

John Austin


----------



## StarSong

Jon Favreau


----------



## Sunny

Jon Voight


----------



## Tish

Charles Voight


----------



## Meringue

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## hollydolly

Charlie Drake


----------



## Pink Biz

Charlie McCarthy


----------



## Sunny

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## Pink Biz

Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Bradbury


----------



## Sunny

Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Robinson


----------



## Pink Biz

Anne Bancroft


----------



## StarSong

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Pink Biz

Anna Faris


----------



## Sunny

Anne Boleyn


----------



## Tish

Geoffrey Boleyn


----------



## hollydolly

Geoffrey Chaucer


----------



## Tish

Alice Chaucer, (Duchess of Suffolk)


----------



## hollydolly

Alice Roberts


----------



## Sunny

Doris Roberts


----------



## StarSong

Doris Duke


----------



## Pink Biz

Duke Ellington


----------



## StarSong

Duke of Earl


----------



## Sylkkiss

Earl Klugh


----------



## Tish

Earl Billings


----------



## Pink Biz

James Earl Jones


----------



## Sunny

Earl Warren


----------



## Pink Biz

Warren Zevon


----------



## hollydolly

Warren Beatty


----------



## StarSong

Warren Buffett


----------



## JustBonee

Warren  Moon


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## StarSong

Frank Zappa


----------



## Pink Biz

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## hollydolly

Ian Wright


----------



## StarSong

Steven Wright


----------



## hollydolly

Steve McQueen


----------



## Pink Biz

Butterfly McQueen


----------



## Tish

Alexander McQueen


----------



## Sunny

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## hollydolly

Graham Norton


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Graham Cracker

or 

Edward Norton


----------



## StarSong

Norton Simon


----------



## Sassycakes

Simon Cowell


----------



## Pink Biz

Neil Simon


----------



## Sylkkiss

Neil Young


----------



## Sunny

Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Diamond


----------



## JustBonee

Anne   Bancroft


----------



## Tish

Cameron Bancroft (Australian cricketer)


----------



## Sassycakes

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Pink Biz

Cam Newton


----------



## StarSong

Wayne Newton


----------



## hollydolly

Wayne Sleep


----------



## StarSong

Wayne Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

Clodagh Rogers


----------



## Sunny

Will Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

Will Smith


----------



## Tish

Jaclyn Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

Keely Smith


----------



## hollydolly

John Smith ( British politician)


----------



## StarSong

John Philip Sousa


----------



## Sunny

John Brown


----------



## Pink Biz

James Brown


----------



## Sunny

Buster Brown


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Buster Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

Diane Keaton


----------



## StarSong

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## Tish

Diane Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Ladd


----------



## StarSong

Alan Arkin


----------



## Pink Biz

Allan Sherman


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Allen


----------



## Sunny

Alan Alda


----------



## StarSong

Robert Alda


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth Alda


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Moss


----------



## Sassycakes

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Pink Biz

Montgomery Clift


----------



## hollydolly

Montgomery Wilson


----------



## StarSong

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Sunny

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## StarSong

Woody (Woodrow) Harrelson


----------



## Sunny

Apologetically, er, Woody Allen?


----------



## hollydolly

Lily Allen


----------



## Pink Biz

Lily Tomlin


----------



## Tish

Mollie Tomlin


----------



## Sylkkiss

Molly (with a 'y' ?) Ringwald

This ok?


----------



## hollydolly

Molly Parker


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Parker Posey


----------



## hollydolly

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Sunny

Jessica Chastain


----------



## StarSong

Jessica Tandy


----------



## Pink Biz

Jessica Walter


----------



## hollydolly

Julie Walters


----------



## Pink Biz

Julie Andrews


----------



## Tish

Anthony Andrews


----------



## hollydolly

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## StarSong

Anthony Perkins


----------



## Pink Biz

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Sunny

Anthony (Tony) Soprano


----------



## hollydolly

Tony Bennett


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Franciosa


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> Tony Franciosa


Haven't heard his name in a very long time. 

Tony Hawk


----------



## Pink Biz

Hawk Harrelson


----------



## Tish

Woody Harrelson


----------



## StarSong

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## JustBonee

Woody Hayes


----------



## Sunny

Helen Hayes


----------



## StarSong

Helen Hunt


----------



## Pink Biz

Helen Keller


----------



## hollydolly

Helen Mirren


----------



## Pink Biz

Helen of Troy


----------



## Tish

Troy Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

Troy Donahue


----------



## hollydolly

Phil Donahue


----------



## Sunny

Phil Harris


----------



## StarSong

Josh Harris


----------



## Pink Biz

Harrison Ford


----------



## StarSong

Glenn Ford


----------



## Pink Biz

Glenn Close


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Glen


----------



## Sylkkiss

Alan Arkin


----------



## tinytn

*Allen Funt*


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Allen


----------



## Tish

Ray Barone


----------



## Pink Biz

Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Stevens


----------



## Pink Biz

Raymond Burr


----------



## Sunny

Raymond Chandler


----------



## Sassycakes

Ray Liotta


----------



## Tish

Jay Alan Liotta


----------



## hollydolly

Jay Osmond


----------



## Pink Biz

Jay Leno


----------



## hollydolly

Jay Kay


----------



## StarSong

Mary Kay Place


----------



## hollydolly

Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Pink Biz

Harry Chapin


----------



## Sassycakes

Harry Belafonte


----------



## Sunny

Debbie Harry


----------



## Sassycakes

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## StarSong

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Sassycakes

Burt Reynolds​


----------



## Tish

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Sunny

Burt Lahr


----------



## Pink Biz

_Burt Lancaster_


----------



## StarSong

Elsa Lancaster


----------



## Pink Biz

Elsa Schiaparelli


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> Elsa Schiaparelli


Just looked her up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elsa_Schiaparelli 
She designed some cutting edge fashion styles still commonly seen today.  

And oops - just realized I misstated my previous answer.  Elsa's last name was Lanchester, not Lancaster.  Oops!  

Unfortunately, I can't come up with another famous Lanchester or Schiaparelli and the only other famous Elsa I recall was Elsa the lion from Born Free.


----------



## Pink Biz

StarSong said:


> Just looked her up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elsa_Schiaparelli
> She designed some cutting edge fashion styles still commonly seen today.
> 
> And oops - just realized I misstated my previous answer.  Elsa's last name was Lanchester, not Lancaster.  Oops!
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't come up with another famous Lanchester or Schiaparelli and the only other famous Elsa I recall was Elsa the lion from Born Free.


Haha, I stumped you!


----------



## StarSong

If no one else can come up with a name, perhaps you'll give us a fresh start with an entirely new name, @Pink Biz?


----------



## Pink Biz

Shall we go back to Burt? 

Burton Cummings


----------



## JustBonee

Richard  Burton


----------



## Pink Biz

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Tish

Jean-Claude Dreyfus


----------



## Pink Biz

Claude Rains


----------



## hollydolly

Claude Debussy


----------



## StarSong

Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## Meringue

Jean Harlow


----------



## JustBonee

Jean   Arthur


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Miller


----------



## Tish

Alano Miller


----------



## hollydolly

Roger Miller


----------



## Sunny

Ann Miller


----------



## StarSong

Anne Frank


----------



## Pink Biz

*Frankie Valli*


----------



## Tish

Alida Valli


----------



## Pink Biz

Alida Morberg


----------



## hollydolly

Alida Maria Laura,  Altenburger von Marckenstein-Frauenberg  ( had to look that up )....


----------



## StarSong

Maria Von Trapp


----------



## JustBonee

Maria  Callas


----------



## Pink Biz

_Maria Sharapova_


----------



## hollydolly

Maria Charles


----------



## Pink Biz

Charles Aznavour


----------



## Tish

Craig Charles


----------



## hollydolly

Craig Reid ( proclaimers)


----------



## StarSong

Daniel Craig


----------



## Pink Biz

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Sunny

Daniel Boone


----------



## Tish

Megan Boone


----------



## Pink Biz

Pat Boone


----------



## hollydolly

Pat Cash


----------



## StarSong

Pat Paulson


----------



## Pink Biz

Patti Page


----------



## hollydolly

Jimmy Page


----------



## Pink Biz

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Tish

Brian Fallon


----------



## hollydolly

Brian May


----------



## StarSong

Brian Jones


----------



## Tish

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

Spike Jones


----------



## Sunny

Gemma Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

Gemma Chan


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie Chan


----------



## StarSong

Jackie Kennedy Onassis


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie Collins


----------



## Pink Biz

Jackie Robinson


----------



## Tish

Amy Robinson


----------



## Sassycakes

Amy Adams


----------



## Pink Biz

John Adams


----------



## hollydolly

John Lydon


----------



## Tish

Alexandra Lydon


----------



## Pink Biz

Alex Trebek


----------



## hollydolly

Alex Higgins


----------



## JustBonee

Mary  Higgins  Clark


----------



## hollydolly

Mary Archer


----------



## Tish

Beverly Archer


----------



## hollydolly

Beverley Callard


----------



## Pink Biz

Beverly Garland


----------



## Sassycakes

Judy Garland


----------



## hollydolly

Judy Geeson


----------



## Pink Biz

Judy Carne


----------



## StarSong

Judy Collins


----------



## Sunny

Judy Canova (anybody remember her?)


----------



## StarSong

Nope
Judy Holliday


----------



## Pink Biz

Judi Dench


----------



## Tish

Ian Dench


----------



## hollydolly

Ian Fleming


----------



## Sassycakes

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## Pink Biz

Alexander Fleming


----------



## StarSong

Jason Alexander


----------



## Pink Biz

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Sunny

Jane Alexander


----------



## Tish

Cecil Alexander


----------



## hollydolly

Cecil Beaton


----------



## Sunny

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## StarSong

Beanie and Cecil


----------



## Tish

Cecil Brooks III


----------



## hollydolly

Elkie Brooks


----------



## StarSong

Mel Brooks


----------



## Sunny

Alfred Brooks


----------



## Tish

Anne Rose Brooks


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Sassycakes

*Anne Hathaway*


----------



## Pink Biz

Donny Hathaway


----------



## hollydolly

Donny Osmond


----------



## StarSong

Donny Wahlberg


----------



## Tish

Gideon Wahlberg


----------



## Pink Biz

Jason Gideon


----------



## hollydolly

Jason Donovan


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Donovan Leitch (Mellow Yellow)*


----------



## Pink Biz

Donovan Mitchell


----------



## StarSong

Mitch Mitchell


----------



## Pink Biz

Mitch McConnell


----------



## hollydolly

Mitch Miller


----------



## Tish

Alano Miller


----------



## hollydolly

Mary Miller


----------



## StarSong

Mary Berry


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck Berry


----------



## StarSong

Chuck Mangione


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck Todd


----------



## Sylkkiss

Chuck Norris


----------



## Tish

Carli Norris


----------



## hollydolly

Carly Simon


----------



## Sassycakes

Paul Simon


----------



## Pink Biz

Simon Cowell


----------



## hollydolly

Simon Dee


----------



## Sunny

Simon Legree


----------



## StarSong

Simon Helberg (so talented!)


----------



## Pink Biz

Neil Simon


----------



## Sylkkiss

Neil Young


----------



## Tish

Angus Young


----------



## Pink Biz

Angus King


----------



## Meringue

Jonathan King


----------



## Pink Biz

King Vidor


----------



## hollydolly

Don King


----------



## Tish

Allyn King


----------



## Pink Biz

King Kong


----------



## hollydolly

Billy Jean King


----------



## Sunny

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Tish

Martin Sheen


----------



## Sylkkiss

Charlie Sheen


----------



## tinytn

*Charlie Chaplin*


----------



## Tish

_Charlie_ Daniels


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Daniels


----------



## Meringue

Paul Anka


----------



## Tish

Paul McCartney


----------



## Sassycakes

Paul Newman


----------



## Sylkkiss

Les Paul


----------



## hollydolly

Lynsey De Paul


----------



## Sunny

Paul Gauguin


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Young


----------



## Sassycakes

Robert Young


----------



## Tish

Lester Young


----------



## Sassycakes

Loretta Young


----------



## Pink Biz

Loretta Lynn


----------



## hollydolly

Lynn Anderson


----------



## Sunny

Lynn Redgrave


----------



## Pink Biz

Michael Redgrave


----------



## Tish

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## hollydolly

Vanessa Feltz


----------



## Pink Biz

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## hollydolly

Vanessa Mae


----------



## Pink Biz

Mae West


----------



## hollydolly

Adam West


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Sandler


----------



## Sunny

Adam Arkin


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Ant


----------



## Sassycakes

Adam Lambert


----------



## Sylkkiss

Adam Driver


----------



## Sassycakes

Minnie Driver


----------



## Tish

Betty Driver


----------



## Sunny

Betty Boop


----------



## Pink Biz

Bettie Page


----------



## hollydolly

Elaine Paige


----------



## Tish

Chantelle Paige


----------



## Pink Biz

Patti Page


----------



## hollydolly

Patti Labelle


----------



## Pink Biz

Pattie Boyd


----------



## hollydolly

Tommy Boyd


----------



## Pink Biz

Tommy Tune


----------



## hollydolly

Tommy Canon


----------



## Meringue

Tommy Cooper


----------



## Pink Biz

Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## Tish

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Sunny

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

Tom Hanks


----------



## Pink Biz

Tom Thumb


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Hanks


----------



## Meringue

Tom Baker


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

Kathy Ireland


----------



## hollydolly

Jill Ireland


----------



## Tish

Gary Ireland


----------



## hollydolly

Gary Oldman


----------



## RubyK

Gary Crosby


----------



## Sunny

Gary Cooper


----------



## Pink Biz

Anderson Cooper


----------



## hollydolly

Jilly Cooper


----------



## Chris P Bacon

DB Cooper


----------



## Pink Biz

Bradley Cooper


----------



## Sunny

Bradley Whitford


----------



## Pink Biz

Brad Pitt


----------



## Tish

Andrew Pitt


----------



## Pink Biz

Julie Andrews


----------



## Sunny

Julie Walters


----------



## Sassycakes

BARBARA Walters


----------



## hollydolly

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Tish

Barbara Eden


----------



## hollydolly

Anthony Eden


----------



## Sassycakes

Anthony Quinn  ​


----------



## Pink Biz

Aidan Quinn


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Quinn


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Quinn The Eskimo


----------



## Pink Biz

Colin Quinn


----------



## hollydolly

Colin Jackson


----------



## Pink Biz

Jackson Browne


----------



## Sassycakes

Thomas Browne


----------



## Pink Biz

Clarence Thomas


----------



## JustBonee

Danny  Thomas


----------



## Tish

Alex Thomas


----------



## Pink Biz

Alec Guiness


----------



## hollydolly

Lulu Guinness


----------



## Tish

Lulu Antariksa


----------



## hollydolly

Lulu Johnson


----------



## Sassycakes

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Don Black


----------



## JustBonee

Jack  Black


----------



## Tish

Alex Black


----------



## hollydolly

Alex Higgins


----------



## Tish

Billy Higgins


----------



## Sunny

Billy Joel


----------



## Pink Biz

Billie Eilish


----------



## Meringue

Billy Wilder


----------



## Pink Biz

Thornton Wilder


----------



## Tish

Gene Wilder


----------



## Sylkkiss

Gene Simmons


----------



## Pink Biz

Gene Tierney


----------



## hollydolly

Gene Kelly


----------



## Sunny

Emmett Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Kelly Ripa


----------



## hollydolly

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Sunny

Grace Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## JustBonee

Kelly  Preston


----------



## hollydolly

Robert Preston


----------



## Meringue

Robert Kilroy-Silk


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford


----------



## Tish

Robert De Niro


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Tish

Christine Taylor


----------



## JustBonee

James  Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

James Hunt


----------



## Sassycakes

Helen Hunt


----------



## Pink Biz

Tab Hunter?


----------



## hollydolly

Hunter Hayes


----------



## Sunny

Helen Hayes


----------



## Pink Biz

Rutherford B. Hayes


----------



## Tish

Issac Hayes


----------



## Pink Biz

Isaac Newton


----------



## Tish

Alfred Newton


----------



## Sunny

Um, Fig Newton?


----------



## hollydolly

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Sunny

Olivia Colman


----------



## Sassycakes

*Olivia Wilde*


----------



## Sunny

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Tish

Brian Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

Jack Wilde


----------



## JustBonee

Jack   Nicholson


----------



## Pink Biz

Jack Benny


----------



## Meringue

Benny Goodman


----------



## hollydolly

Rusty Goodman


----------



## Meringue

Rusty Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee Meriwether


----------



## Sunny

Spike Lee


----------



## Tish

Bruce Lee


----------



## hollydolly

Albert Lee ( musician and lead guitarist on many famous groups backing bands)


----------



## Meringue

Lee Ryan


----------



## Sunny

Robert E. Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Plant


----------



## Tish

Carmen _Plant_


----------



## hollydolly

Carmen Miranda


----------



## Tish

Aurora Miranda ( Sister of Carmen)


----------



## hollydolly

Miranda Hart


----------



## StarSong

Kevin Hart


----------



## Pink Biz

Kevin Spacey


----------



## StarSong

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Tish

Faith Bacon


----------



## hollydolly

Richard Bacon


----------



## StarSong

Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## Pink Biz

Francis Pangborn


----------



## Sunny

Francis Underwood


----------



## Meringue

Rory Underwood


----------



## Pink Biz

Rory Calhoun


----------



## hollydolly

Rory Gallagher


----------



## Pink Biz

Peter Gallagher


----------



## Tish

Aidan Gallagher


----------



## hollydolly

Noel Gallagher


----------



## StarSong

Noel Harrison


----------



## JustBonee

Harrison  Ford


----------



## Sunny

Henry Ford


----------



## Pink Biz

Glenn Ford


----------



## Tish

Constance Ford


----------



## hollydolly

Connie Stevens


----------



## Pink Biz

Constance Bennett


----------



## Sassycakes

Tony Bennett


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Orlando


----------



## JustBonee

Tony  Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Jamie Leigh Curtis


----------



## Sylkkiss

Jamie Foxx


----------



## Pink Biz

Redd Foxx


----------



## Tish

John Foxx


----------



## Sachet

Samantha Foxx


----------



## Pink Biz

Samantha Bee


----------



## hollydolly

Samantha Eggar


----------



## Sachet

Samantha Stevens ( Bewitched )


----------



## Meringue

*Connie Stevens*


----------



## Sassycakes

Connie Francis


----------



## Tish

Anne Francis


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Sunny

Anne Frank


----------



## Sassycakes

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Pink Biz

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## hollydolly

Frankie Dettori


----------



## Meringue

Frank Ifield


----------



## hollydolly

Frankie Vaughan


----------



## Sunny

Frankie Laine


----------



## Tish

Cleo Laine


----------



## StarSong

Lois Lane


----------



## Pink Biz

Priscilla Lane


----------



## hollydolly

Priscilla Presley


----------



## JustBonee

Elvis Presley


----------



## Pink Biz

Elvis Costello


----------



## StarSong

Bud (Lou) Costello


----------



## Pink Biz

Lou Reed


----------



## StarSong

Donna Reed


----------



## hollydolly

Mike Reid


----------



## Sunny

Anne Reid (Last Tango in Halifax, Netflix)


----------



## Pink Biz

Ann Sothern


----------



## Sylkkiss

Anne Meara


----------



## Tish

Meara Conway


----------



## Pink Biz

Tim Conway


----------



## Sunny

Tiny Tim


----------



## Pink Biz

Tim Burton


----------



## hollydolly

Amanda Burton


----------



## Sunny

Richard Burton


----------



## hollydolly

Cliff Richard


----------



## Pink Biz

Keith Richards


----------



## JustBonee

Keith  Urban


----------



## Meringue

Keith Michell


----------



## Tish

John Henry Michell


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Winkler


----------



## hollydolly

Henry Kelly


----------



## Meringue

Kelly Holmes


----------



## hollydolly

Eamonn Holmes


----------



## StarSong

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Pink Biz

Katie Holmes


----------



## Tish

Ashton Holmes


----------



## hollydolly

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Ashe


----------



## JustBonee

Arthur  Godfrey


----------



## Pink Biz

Godfrey Cambridge


----------



## Tish

Catherine Dutchess of Cambridge


----------



## Meringue

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## JustBonee

Tom  Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Grace Jones


----------



## Meringue

Gracie Allen


----------



## StarSong

Gracie Slick


----------



## Sunny

Grace Kelly


----------



## Sylkkiss

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Tish

Ned Kelly


----------



## Ebony

Kelly Preston.


----------



## Sunny

Robert Preston


----------



## hollydolly

Robert Palmer


----------



## Pink Biz

Betsy Palmer


----------



## JustBonee

Arnold   Palmer


----------



## hollydolly

Patsy Palmer


----------



## Pink Biz

Patsy Cline


----------



## Sunny

Kevin Kline


----------



## hollydolly

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Tish

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Sassycakes

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Sunny

Kevin Costner

Sassycakes, Kevin Spacey was already mentioned, two answers up. But he's a good enough actor to get two mentions anyway. (Not so terrific as a person, apparently.)


----------



## Pink Biz

Kevin Durant


----------



## Meringue

Kevin Keegan


----------



## hollydolly

Michelle Keegan


----------



## Pink Biz

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Sunny

Michele Obama


----------



## hollydolly

Barack Obama


----------



## JustBonee

Malia  Obama


----------



## Pink Biz

Sasha Obama


----------



## Tish

Sasha Alexander


----------



## Pink Biz

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

George Hamilton


----------



## Chris P Bacon

George Gershwin


----------



## StarSong

Boy George


----------



## Pink Biz

Boy Wonder


----------



## Meringue

Wonder Woman


----------



## Sunny

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Tish

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sassycakes

Steve Martin


----------



## Pink Biz

Martin Bashir


----------



## hollydolly

Marty Pellow


----------



## Meringue

Marty Wilde


----------



## Pink Biz

Oscar Wilde


----------



## tinytn

*Oscar De La Hoya *


----------



## Tish

Oscar II of Sweden


----------



## hollydolly

Oscar Peterson


----------



## Sunny

Oscar Madison (The Odd Couple)


----------



## RubyK

Dolley Madison


----------



## Sunny

James Madison


----------



## hollydolly

James Blunt


----------



## Tish

Emily Blunt


----------



## Pink Biz

Emily Dickinson


----------



## hollydolly

David Dickinson


----------



## StarSong

Angie Dickenson


----------



## Sunny

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Pink Biz

Emily Browning


----------



## Tish

Emily Bronte


----------



## hollydolly

Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Sunny

Princess Charlotte


----------



## Pink Biz

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## hollydolly

Charlotte Church


----------



## Tish

Alonzo Church


----------



## hollydolly

Ed Alonzo


----------



## Pink Biz

Mr. Ed


----------



## JustBonee

Mr.  T


----------



## Tish

Mr President


----------



## hollydolly

President Reagan


----------



## Pink Biz

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Sunny

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## hollydolly

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Tish

Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Frank


----------



## JustBonee

Frank  Zappa


----------



## Sunny

Barney Frank


----------



## Tish

Nathaniel Frank


----------



## Pink Biz

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## hollydolly

Nigel Hawthorne


----------



## Pink Biz

Nigel Lythgoe


----------



## Tish

Nigel Ah Wong


----------



## Pink Biz

Nigel Bruce


----------



## Meringue

Fiona Bruce


----------



## Pink Biz

Bruce Willis


----------



## Sunny

Bruce Dern


----------



## Pink Biz

Laura Dern


----------



## hollydolly

Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## Tish

Gene Wilder


----------



## JustBonee

Gene  Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Gene Tierney


----------



## hollydolly

Gene Simmons


----------



## Pink Biz

Richard Simmons


----------



## hollydolly

Richard Madeley


----------



## Sassycakes

Richard Belzer


----------



## Pink Biz

Richard Burton


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## hollydolly

David Nixon


----------



## Tish

David Niven


----------



## Pink Biz

Larry David


----------



## Meringue

Larry Hagman


----------



## Pink Biz

Larry Bird


----------



## Meringue

Larry Lamb


----------



## JustBonee

Larry    Fitzgerald


----------



## Meringue

Geraldine Fitzgerald


----------



## Sunny

Barry Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sassycakes

Scot Fitzgerald


----------



## Pink Biz

Scott Joplin


----------



## Tish

Germaine Joplin


----------



## Sunny

Janis Joplin


----------



## hollydolly

Janice Dickinson


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> Janice Dickinson


I'm stumped.


----------



## hollydolly

try from this one..

David Dickinson


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> try from this one..
> 
> David Dickinson


D'Oh, I thought the first name had to be the last name of the previous one.

Angie Dickinson. (Pretty sure she spells it with an "i".)


----------



## hollydolly

Angie Best


----------



## Sunny

Um, does Best Buy count?


----------



## hollydolly

NO.....^^^^^^


----------



## Pink Biz

Pete Best


----------



## Tish

Adam Best


----------



## Sunny

Adam Sandler


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Woodyatt


----------



## Tish

Adam Levine


----------



## Meringue

Adam Faith


----------



## Sunny

Adam Ant


----------



## hollydolly

Ant McPartlin


----------



## Tish

Ryan McPartlin


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Ryan


----------



## Sunny

Meg Ryan


----------



## Pink Biz

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Pink Biz

Debbie Gibson


----------



## Tish

Adam Gibson ( Australian Basketball player)


----------



## JustBonee

Adam  Levine


----------



## Sassycakes

Adam Lambert


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Driver


----------



## Sunny

Minnie Driver


----------



## Pink Biz

Minnie Minoso


----------



## Tish

Silvio Pedro Miñoso


----------



## hollydolly

Pedro Fernandez


----------



## Pink Biz

Pedro Pascal


----------



## hollydolly

Francoise Pascal


----------



## Pink Biz

Francoise Sagan


----------



## Tish

Nick Sagan


----------



## JustBonee

Nick   Nolte


----------



## Tish

Carl Nolte


----------



## hollydolly

Carl Lewis


----------



## Pink Biz

Carl Reiner


----------



## hollydolly

Carl Wilson


----------



## Meringue

Karl Denver


----------



## Sunny

John Denver


----------



## Pink Biz

John Lennon


----------



## tinytn

*John Wayne*


----------



## Meringue

Wayne Fontana


----------



## Pink Biz

David Wayne


----------



## Tish

Naunton Wayne


----------



## JustBonee

Wayne  Newton


----------



## Pink Biz

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Tish

Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## hollydolly

Jean Shepherd


----------



## Sassycakes

Cybil Shepherd


----------



## Pink Biz

Sam Shepard


----------



## Sassycakes

Sam Elliot


----------



## Sylkkiss

Elliott Gould


----------



## Tish

Steven Gould


----------



## hollydolly

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Sunny

Steve Allen


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Allen


----------



## Sassycakes

Ray Romano


----------



## Sunny

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Meringue

Billy Wilder


----------



## JustBonee

Gene   Wilder


----------



## Tish

Gene Simmons


----------



## Pink Biz

Jean Simmons


----------



## hollydolly

Jean Harlow


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Jean Dixon


----------



## Sunny

Jean Smart


----------



## Pink Biz

Jean Arthur


----------



## Tish

Bea Arthur


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Murray


----------



## Sunny

Chester A. Arthur


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Miller


----------



## Sunny

Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Meringue

Petula Clarke


----------



## Tish

Arianna Clarke ( Australian rules footballer )


----------



## Pink Biz

Clark Kent


----------



## Sassycakes

Clark Gable


----------



## Pink Biz

Roy Clark


----------



## Meringue

Roy Walker


----------



## Tish

Abby Walker


----------



## hollydolly

Abby Titmus


----------



## Pink Biz

Abby Wambach


----------



## hollydolly

Abbie Brown


----------



## Sunny

James Brown


----------



## Tish

Bryan Brown


----------



## Pink Biz

Bryan Cranston


----------



## Meringue

Brian Blessed


----------



## Tish

Donald Brian


----------



## hollydolly

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Sunny

Donald Duck


----------



## Pink Biz

Donald Trump


----------



## hollydolly

Don Bradman


----------



## Meringue

Donald O'connor


----------



## Sunny

Don McLean


----------



## Pink Biz

Don Williams


----------



## hollydolly

John Williams


----------



## Tish

Sarena Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

Walter Williams


----------



## Sunny

Walter White


----------



## Meringue

Walter de la Mere


----------



## Rah-Rah

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Pink Biz

*Walter Winchell*


----------



## Rah-Rah

Walter Mondale


----------



## Sunny

Walt Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Walt Disney


----------



## Rah-Rah

Roy Disney


----------



## JustBonee

Roy  Rogers


----------



## Rah-Rah

Fred Rogers


----------



## Tish

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Rah-Rah

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

Kenny G


----------



## hollydolly

Kenny Ball


----------



## Meringue

Michael Ball


----------



## Rah-Rah

Lucille Ball


----------



## Pink Biz

Lucy Hale


----------



## Tish

Amanda Hale


----------



## JustBonee

Amanda  Blake


----------



## Pink Biz

Blake Edwards


----------



## hollydolly

Eddie  the eagle Edwards


----------



## Tish

Aaron Edwards


----------



## Pink Biz

Hank Aaron


----------



## Autumn72

Pink Biz said:


> Hank Aaron


Hank Williams


----------



## Autumn72

Lots of repeats


----------



## hollydolly

Andy Williams


----------



## Sunny

Andy Rooney


----------



## Pink Biz

Andy Kaufman


----------



## Tish

Walter Kaufman


----------



## hollydolly

Walter Brennan... (I remember his distinctive voice in westerns)


----------



## Rah-Rah

Walter Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Boris Johnson


----------



## Rah-Rah

Van Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Van Morrison


----------



## Rah-Rah

Jim Morrison


----------



## hollydolly

Jim Davidson


----------



## Rah-Rah

Jim Carrey


----------



## hollydolly

Jimmy James


----------



## Murrmurr

Jimmy Durante


----------



## Pink Biz

Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sassycakes

Paula Dean


----------



## Tish

Dean Martin


----------



## Sunny

Steve Martin


----------



## hollydolly

Millicent Martin


----------



## Rah-Rah

Mary Martin


----------



## Sassycakes

Steve Martin


----------



## Autumn72

Steve McQueen


----------



## hollydolly

Steve Jobs


----------



## Meringue

Steve Coogan


----------



## Sunny

Jackie Coogan


----------



## Pink Biz

Jackie Onassis


----------



## Tish

Aristotle Socrates _Onassis_


----------



## hollydolly

Christina Onassis


----------



## Pink Biz

Christina Aguilera


----------



## hollydolly

Chris Rea


----------



## Rah-Rah

Chris O' Donnell


----------



## Pink Biz

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Rah-Rah

Rosie Perez


----------



## hollydolly

Rosie Jones


----------



## Sunny

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Catherine Middleton


----------



## Tish

Philippa Middleton


----------



## JustBonee

Philippa   Gregory


----------



## hollydolly

Gregory Peck


----------



## Tish

Austin Peck


----------



## Sunny

Jane Austin


----------



## Rah-Rah

Tracey Austin


----------



## Pink Biz

Austin Powers


----------



## Rah-Rah

Ann Powers


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Robinson


----------



## Sassycakes

Anne Bancroft


----------



## JustBonee

Anne   Rice


----------



## Pink Biz

Anne Frank


----------



## Sunny

Barney Frank


----------



## Pink Biz

Barney Miller


----------



## Rah-Rah

Barney Rubble


----------



## Tish

Betty Rubble


----------



## Rah-Rah

Betty White


@Tish I was tempted to post Bamm- Bamm Rubble


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Grable


----------



## Sunny

Betty Boop


----------



## hollydolly

Bette Davies


----------



## Pink Biz

Betty Crocker


----------



## hollydolly

Barry Crocker


----------



## Sunny

Barry Bonds


----------



## Tish

Barry Gibb


----------



## Pink Biz

Gene Barry


----------



## Murrmurr

Gene Tierney (hubba hubba)


----------



## Sunny

Gene Wilder


----------



## hollydolly

Laura Ingles Wilder


----------



## Pink Biz

Laura Bush


----------



## Tish

Jed Bush


----------



## tinytn

George Bush


----------



## Pink Biz

Phyllis George


----------



## Murrmurr

George Orwell


----------



## hollydolly

Boy George


----------



## Sunny

George Foreman
George Jr.
George III
George IV
George V 
George VI


----------



## Sassycakes

George Washington


----------



## Sunny

King George III


----------



## hollydolly

Susan George


----------



## Pink Biz

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Rah-Rah

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Meringue

Mary Hopkins


----------



## Tish

Bernard Hopkins


----------



## hollydolly

Bernard Braden


----------



## Rah-Rah

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Shaw


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford


----------



## JustBonee

Robert   Mitchum


----------



## Tish

James Mitchum (Son of Robert)


----------



## Sunny

Henry James


----------



## hollydolly

Henry Kelly


----------



## Rah-Rah

Henry Fonda


----------



## Sunny

Henry Higgens


----------



## Rah-Rah

Henry Winkler


----------



## hollydolly

Linda Henry


----------



## Sunny

Buck Henry


----------



## Meringue

Henry Winkler 



I


----------



## Pink Biz

Patrick Henry


----------



## Tish

Patrick Swazey


----------



## Sunny

Nigel Patrick


----------



## Pink Biz

Nigel Bruce


----------



## hollydolly

Nigel Benn


----------



## Murrmurr

Nigel John Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

Nigel Holmes


----------



## Sassycakes

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Pink Biz

Katie Holmes


----------



## hollydolly

Kelly Holmes


----------



## Rah-Rah

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sunny

Patricia Clarkson


----------



## Meringue

Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Tish

Alastair Clarkson ( Australian rules football coach and former player)


----------



## Meringue

Alastair Campbell


----------



## Sunny

Neve Campbell


----------



## Tish

Lady Colin Campbell


----------



## Pink Biz

Colin Powell


----------



## Meringue

Colin Farrell


----------



## Sunny

Will Farrell


----------



## Pink Biz

Glenda Farrell


----------



## hollydolly

Glenda Jackson


----------



## Tish

Amy Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

Amy Johnson


----------



## Tish

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Pink Biz

Dwayne Wade


----------



## JustBonee

Wade  Boggs


----------



## Tish

Paula Boggs


----------



## Sunny

Paula Poundstone


----------



## Sassycakes

Paula Prentiss


----------



## hollydolly

Paula Abdul


----------



## Pink Biz

Paula Deen


----------



## hollydolly

Peter Dean


----------



## Tish

Dean Martin


----------



## Sassycakes

Dick Martin


----------



## Sunny

Martin Balsam


----------



## hollydolly

Martin Clunes


----------



## Pink Biz

Martin Luther


----------



## hollydolly

Marty Pellow


----------



## Sassycakes

Marty Feldman


----------



## Pink Biz

Marty McFly


----------



## Tish

Marty Allen


----------



## MMinSoCal

Woody Allen


----------



## Sunny

Fred Allen


----------



## MMinSoCal

Fred Astaire


----------



## hollydolly

Freddie Truman


----------



## JustBonee

Freddie  Mercury


----------



## Tish

_Freddie_ Prinze Jr.


----------



## Pink Biz

Freddy Krueger


----------



## hollydolly

Fred Perry


----------



## Sunny

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Pink Biz

Frederick Douglass


----------



## MMinSoCal

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Sylkkiss

Freddie Prinze


----------



## Tish

Sarah Michelle Gellar Prinze


----------



## Sunny

Sarah Palin


----------



## Pink Biz

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## Tish

Alan Ferguson


----------



## Sunny

Alan Davies


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Allen


----------



## Sassycakes

Steve Allen


----------



## Sunny

Tim Allen


----------



## Sassycakes

Tim Conway


----------



## Pink Biz

Conway Twitty


----------



## hollydolly

Russ Conway


----------



## Tish

Anne Conway (Viscountess Conway)


----------



## Pink Biz

Anne Boleyn


----------



## hollydolly

Annie Lennox


----------



## Sunny

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Tish

Bradley Hathaway


----------



## Sunny

Brad Pitt


----------



## hollydolly

Bradley Walsh


----------



## Sunny

Bradley Whitford


----------



## Pink Biz

Milton Bradley


----------



## MMinSoCal

Milton Berle


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Milton Hershey


----------



## MMinSoCal

Barbara Hershey


----------



## Tish

Barbara Eden


----------



## Sassycakes

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Pink Biz

Barbara Bush


----------



## MMinSoCal

Jeb Bush


----------



## hollydolly

George Bush


----------



## MMinSoCal

George Harrison


----------



## Sunny

Harrison Ford


----------



## MMinSoCal

Gerald Ford


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Ford


----------



## Tish

Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ernie Borgnine


----------



## hollydolly

Ernie Wise


----------



## Tish

David Wise (English Cricketer)


----------



## Pink Biz

Larry David


----------



## hollydolly

Larry Lamb


----------



## MMinSoCal

Larry Flynt


----------



## hollydolly

Larry Grayson


----------



## JustBonee

Larry  Bird


----------



## Tish

Larry King


----------



## Sunny

Stephen King


----------



## Meringue

Stephen Mangan


----------



## MMinSoCal

Stephen Stills


----------



## Pink Biz

Stephen Hawking


----------



## hollydolly

Steve McQueen


----------



## Tish

Alexander McQueen


----------



## Pink Biz

Jason Alexander


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Sunny

Jane Alexander


----------



## Sylkkiss

Jane Austin


----------



## hollydolly

Jane Asher


----------



## Sassycakes

Jane Fonda


----------



## Tish

Henry Fonda


----------



## Pink Biz

Peter Fonda


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Peter Pan


----------



## Sunny

Peter Ustinov


----------



## hollydolly

Peter Sellers


----------



## Tish

Ann Henderson-Sellers


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ann Margret


----------



## hollydolly

Margaret Rutherford


----------



## MMinSoCal

Marcus Rutherford


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Rutherford


----------



## Sunny

Adam Sandler


----------



## Pink Biz

_Adam Ant_


----------



## hollydolly

Ant McPartlin


----------



## Tish

Ryan McPartlin


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## hollydolly

Katherine Ryan


----------



## Sunny

Meg Ryan


----------



## Pink Biz

Nolan Ryan


----------



## JustBonee

Ryan   Reynolds


----------



## Sunny

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Tish

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Pink Biz

Richard Burton


----------



## Sunny

Richard Simmons


----------



## Meringue

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## hollydolly

Richard Gere


----------



## Sunny

Richard Nixon


----------



## Tish

Matthew Nixon


----------



## Pink Biz

Matthew Perry


----------



## JustBonee

Perry  Como


----------



## Sunny

Perry Mason


----------



## Tish

Andrea Mason ( Australian Politician )


----------



## hollydolly

James Mason


----------



## Pink Biz

Rick James


----------



## hollydolly

Rick Parfitt


----------



## Pink Biz

Rick Springfield


----------



## hollydolly

Dusty Springfield


----------



## Tish

Adam Springfield


----------



## Sunny

Adam Sandler


----------



## Tish

Adam Sedgwick


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Ant


----------



## Pink Biz

Aunt Jemima


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bessie


----------



## Sunny

Bessie Smith


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Smith


----------



## hollydolly

John Smith ( UK Politician)


----------



## Pink Biz

Granny Smith


----------



## peramangkelder

Dame Maggie Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Delia Smith


----------



## Sunny

Kate Smith


----------



## Tish

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Pink Biz

Kate Middleton


----------



## Sunny

Kate Winslet


----------



## hollydolly

Kate O'Mara


----------



## Pink Biz

Kate Hepburn


----------



## Tish

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## hollydolly

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Sassycakes

Katherine Kelly Lane


----------



## MMinSoCal

Lois Lane


----------



## Pink Biz

Lane Bryant


----------



## hollydolly

Penny Lane


----------



## Sunny

Diane Lane


----------



## hollydolly

Diane Keen


----------



## Jace

Diane Keaton


----------



## Tish

Ben Keaton


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Buster Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Keaton


----------



## Sassycakes

Michael Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

Mandy Moore


----------



## hollydolly

Mandy Rice-Davies


----------



## Tish

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## hollydolly

Mandy Smith - ( ex wife of Bill Wyman)


----------



## Meringue

Mel Smith


----------



## Sunny

Mel Brooks


----------



## Jace

Mel Torme


----------



## Pink Biz

Mel Gibson


----------



## Tish

Adrian Gibson ( Australian Politician )


----------



## hollydolly

Debbie Gibson


----------



## Sunny

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Pink Biz

Debbie Downer


----------



## Tish

Alexander Downer


----------



## hollydolly

Alexandre Dumas


----------



## RubyK

Jason Alexander


----------



## hollydolly

Jason Connery


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sean Connery


----------



## Meringue

Sean Bean


----------



## Sunny

Sean Penn


----------



## Pink Biz

Penn Jillette


----------



## Sunny

William Penn


----------



## Tish

William Shatner


----------



## hollydolly

William Wallace


----------



## Pink Biz

Wallace Stevens


----------



## Sunny

Henry Wallace


----------



## hollydolly

henry Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Patsy Kelly


----------



## Sunny

Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly

Patsy Palmer


----------



## Tish

Robert Palmer


----------



## hollydolly

Robert Carlyle


----------



## Sunny

Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## Pink Biz

F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Tish

Stephen FitzGerald


----------



## Sunny

Stephen Fry


----------



## Pink Biz

Roger Fry


----------



## hollydolly

Ted Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

Roger Federer


----------



## hollydolly

Roger Daltry


----------



## Tish

Roger Moore


----------



## hollydolly

Patrick Moore


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

George Michael


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Michael Jackson


----------



## Tish

Latoya Jackson


----------



## Pink Biz

Jackson Browne


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

Andrew Neil


----------



## Pink Biz

Neil Simon


----------



## hollydolly

Simon Templar


----------



## Sassycakes

Simon Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Cheryl Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

Cheryl Ladd


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Ladd


----------



## Tish

Aspen Ladd (MMA Fighter)


----------



## hollydolly

Aspen Vincent


----------



## Sassycakes

Vincent Price


----------



## hollydolly

Katie Price


----------



## Pink Biz

Kate Hudson


----------



## Tish

Saul Hudson (AKA Slash from Guns&Roses)


----------



## Sunny

Saul Bellow


----------



## Pink Biz

Mort Sahl ?


----------



## hollydolly

Chris Mort


----------



## Pink Biz

Chris Martin


----------



## Sassycakes

Dean Martin


----------



## Pink Biz

Martin Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly

Lawrence LLewelyn-Bowen


----------



## Sunny

Vicki Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly

Vicki Leandros


----------



## Pink Biz

Miss Vicki


----------



## hollydolly

Miss Jean Brodie


----------



## Sassycakes

Jean Stapleton


----------



## tinytn

Jean Harlow


----------



## hollydolly

Jean Shepherd


----------



## Sunny

Jean Smart


----------



## RadishRose

Jean Valjean


----------



## Sunny

Jean Simmons


----------



## RadishRose

Gene Simmons


----------



## Jace

Gene Autry


----------



## Pink Biz

Gene McCarthy


----------



## Jace

Gene Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Kelly Reilly


----------



## Jace

John D. Reilly


----------



## hollydolly

John Major


----------



## Jace

John  Travolta


----------



## Pink Biz

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Jace

Isaac Newton


----------



## Pink Biz

Wayne Newton


----------



## Tish

Alan Newton (Australian cricketer)


----------



## Pink Biz

Alan Rickman


----------



## Tish

Phil Rickman


----------



## hollydolly

Phil Collins


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Joan Collins


----------



## hollydolly

Lewis Collins


----------



## RadishRose

Tom Collins


----------



## hollydolly

Tom O'Connor


----------



## Jace

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Pink Biz

Sinead Keenan


----------



## Jace

Keenan Wynn


----------



## Pink Biz

Ed Wynn


----------



## Jace

Ed Asner


----------



## Tish

Kate Asner


----------



## hollydolly

Kate Adie


----------



## Sunny

Kate Winslet


----------



## Sassycakes

Kate McKinnon​


----------



## Pink Biz

Kate Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Will Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

Will Ferrell


----------



## Tish

Conchata Ferrell


----------



## hollydolly

Colin Farrell


----------



## Sassycakes

Colin Powell


----------



## Pink Biz

Jane Powell


----------



## hollydolly

Jane McDonald


----------



## Pink Biz

Macdonald Carey


----------



## Tish

Jim Carey


----------



## Pink Biz

Jim Backus


----------



## hollydolly

Jim Morrison


----------



## Sunny

Jim Hensen


----------



## Pink Biz

Jim Nabors


----------



## hollydolly

Jim Davidson


----------



## Tish

Alex Davidson. (Rugby league player)


----------



## hollydolly

Alex Stepney ( Ex English footballer)


----------



## Pink Biz

_Alexander Graham Bell _


----------



## Tish

Duncan Bell  ( English Rugby Player )


----------



## hollydolly

Duncan Scott ( swimmer)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Francis Scott Key  *


----------



## hollydolly

Francis Drake


----------



## Sunny

Francis Underwood


----------



## Sassycakes

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Pink Biz

*Carrie Fisher*


----------



## hollydolly

Eddie Fisher


----------



## Tish

India Fisher


----------



## hollydolly

Isla Fisher


----------



## Pink Biz

_Bobby Fischer_


----------



## Tish

Bobby Brown


----------



## Pink Biz

Bobby Vee


----------



## hollydolly

Bobby Ball


----------



## Pink Biz

Lucille Ball


----------



## hollydolly

Lucille Starr


----------



## Pink Biz

Brenda Starr


----------



## Tish

Brenda Hale


----------



## hollydolly

Gareth Hale


----------



## Pink Biz

_Nathan Hale_


----------



## hollydolly

Georgina Hale


----------



## Tish

Amanda Hale


----------



## Pink Biz

_Barbara Hale_


----------



## hollydolly

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sassycakes

Barbara Eden


----------



## Pink Biz

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Tish

_Barbara_ Palvin


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Barbara Walters


----------



## hollydolly

Julie Walters


----------



## Pink Biz

Walter Matthau


----------



## Tish

Walter White


----------



## hollydolly

Betty White


----------



## Pink Biz

Betty Boop


----------



## Tish

Betty Davis


----------



## Pink Biz

Jefferson Davis


----------



## Chris P Bacon

George Jefferson


----------



## hollydolly

George Jones


----------



## Chris P Bacon

George Gobel


----------



## Pink Biz

George Clooney


----------



## Tish

Amal Clooney


----------



## Sunny

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemary Ashe


----------



## Pink Biz

_Arthur Ashe_


----------



## hollydolly

Bea Arthur


----------



## Tish

André Arthur


----------



## hollydolly

Art Garfunkel


----------



## Sunny

Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Sassycakes

Art Carney


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Miller


----------



## Tish

Glen Miller


----------



## Pink Biz

Glen Campbell


----------



## Sassycakes

Glenn Close


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck Close


----------



## hollydolly

Chuck Connors


----------



## Tish

Chuck Norris


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## hollydolly

errrm.. how do I follow that ^^^ 

John Cleese..


----------



## Sunny

Chuck Berry


----------



## hollydolly

Nick Berry


----------



## Tish

Halle Berry


----------



## Pink Biz

Barry Manilow


----------



## JustBonee

Barry  Sanders


----------



## Sunny

Colonel Sanders


----------



## Pink Biz

Deion Sanders


----------



## Tish

George Sanders


----------



## hollydolly

George Michael


----------



## Pink Biz

Michael Douglas


----------



## Tish

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## hollydolly

Donna Douglas


----------



## Tish

Aaron Douglas


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Aaron


----------



## hollydolly

Henry Winkler


----------



## Sunny

Henry Ford


----------



## Meringue

Glen Ford


----------



## hollydolly

Glen Campbell


----------



## Sunny

Naomi Campbell


----------



## RadishRose

Naomi Judd


----------



## Tish

Judd Apatow


----------



## hollydolly

Judd Fry ( my fave character in Oklahoma)


----------



## Pink Biz

Judd Nelson


----------



## MountainRa

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Pink Biz

Nelson Eddy


----------



## Sunny

Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## Pink Biz

John D. Rockefeller


----------



## hollydolly

John Wayne


----------



## Sunny

Elton John


----------



## hollydolly

Ben Elton


----------



## Tish

Elton John


----------



## Sunny

Tish, repeat.


----------



## Pink Biz

John Stamos


----------



## hollydolly

John Lennon


----------



## tinytn

John Cusack


----------



## Tish

Catherine Cusack


----------



## Sunny

Catherine of Aragon


----------



## hollydolly

Catherine Middleton


----------



## Sunny

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## hollydolly

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Tish

Dee Hepburn


----------



## Pink Biz

Sandra Dee


----------



## tinytn

Sandra Bullock


----------



## peramangkelder

Sandra Oh


----------



## Sunny

O. Henry


----------



## hollydolly

Henry Ford


----------



## Pink Biz

Harrison Ford


----------



## Tish

Glenn Ford


----------



## Pink Biz

Gerald Ford


----------



## tinytn

Gerald Johnson


----------



## Pink Biz

Van Johnson


----------



## Sunny

Van Morrison


----------



## hollydolly

Van Diesel


----------



## Tish

Rudolf Diesel


----------



## Pink Biz

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## hollydolly

Rudolph Hess


----------



## Sunny

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer


----------



## Pink Biz

Red Buttons


----------



## hollydolly

Red Skelton


----------



## Tish

Nick Skelton


----------



## Pink Biz

Stevie Nicks


----------



## hollydolly

Steve Madden


----------



## Pink Biz

Steve Jobs


----------



## hollydolly

Steve McQueen


----------



## Tish

Alexander McQueen


----------



## hollydolly

Alex Higgins


----------



## Tish

Naomi Higgins


----------



## Pink Biz

Naomi Campbell


----------



## hollydolly

Ali Campbell


----------



## Sunny

Mohammad Ali


----------



## hollydolly

Ali MacGraw


----------



## Tish

Eloise McGraw


----------



## Pink Biz

_Eloise Mumford_


----------



## hollydolly

Marcus Mumford


----------



## Sunny

Ruth Marcus


----------



## Pink Biz

Babe Ruth


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth Ruth


----------



## hollydolly

Elizabeth Fry


----------



## Tish

Arthur Fry


----------



## Citygirl

Bea Arthur


----------



## tinytn

what happened City girl ???.. ^^^

Arthur Godfrey


----------



## Pink Biz

Godfrey Cambridge


----------



## hollydolly

Godfrey Bloom


----------



## Tish

Orlando Bloom


----------



## tinytn

Orlando Brown


----------



## hollydolly

Tony Orlando


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Randall


----------



## hollydolly

Tony Bennett


----------



## Sunny

Tony Curtis


----------



## hollydolly

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## hollydolly

Lawrence Harvey


----------



## Tish

Neil Harvey


----------



## MountainRa

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Pink Biz

*Neil Young*


----------



## hollydolly

Neil Diamond


----------



## Tish

David Diamond


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## hollydolly

Larry Lamb


----------



## Pink Biz

_Charles Lamb_


----------



## Sunny

Charles Dickens


----------



## Tish

Prince Charles


----------



## Pink Biz

Prince Harry


----------



## Citygirl

oops


----------



## Jackie23

Steve Madden


----------



## Citygirl

Steve Martin


----------



## Sunny

^^^^^
Prince Harry

Harry Houdini


----------



## Pink Biz

Harry James


----------



## hollydolly

James Blunt


----------



## Sunny

Emily Blunt


----------



## hollydolly

Emily Browning


----------



## Sunny

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Tish

Angie Dickinson


----------



## hollydolly

David Dickinson


----------



## Pink Biz

David Niven


----------



## Sassycakes

David Letterman


----------



## hollydolly

David frost


----------



## Sunny

Larry David (again)


----------



## hollydolly

David Jensen


----------



## Pink Biz

David Duchovny


----------



## Sunny

David Lloyd George


----------



## Tish

Prince George


----------



## tinytn

Prince Edward


----------



## Citygirl

*Edward G. Robinson*


----------



## Pink Biz

Mrs. Robinson


----------



## Sunny

Mrs. Fields


----------



## Pink Biz

*Marshall Field*


----------



## hollydolly

Shirley Anne Field


----------



## tinytn

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## Tish

Masey McLaine


----------



## Sunny

Don McLean


----------



## hollydolly

Don Bradman


----------



## Sassycakes

Don Knotts


----------



## hollydolly

Don Black


----------



## Sassycakes

Lewis Black


----------



## hollydolly

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## tinytn

Jerry Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

Linda Lewis


----------



## Pink Biz

Linda Darnell


----------



## Tish

Darnell Clash


----------



## hollydolly

Darnell Williams


----------



## Citygirl

*Brian Williams*


----------



## Tish

Serena Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

William Buckley


----------



## Sassycakes

William Holden


----------



## tinytn

William Tell


----------



## Pink Biz

William McKinley


----------



## hollydolly

Will .I.AM


----------



## Pink Biz

_Will Smith_


----------



## Sunny

Will Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

Clodagh Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

Roy Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

Roy Walker


----------



## Tish

Paul Walker


----------



## Pink Biz

Les Paul


----------



## hollydolly

Lynsey De Paul


----------



## Sunny

Paul McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz

Paul Simon


----------



## Tish

Jedson Louis Simon


----------



## hollydolly

Simon Cowell


----------



## Pink Biz

_Simon Baker_


----------



## hollydolly

Cheryl Baker


----------



## Tish

Ma Baker


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

*Kathy Gifford*


----------



## Tish

Peter Gifford


----------



## hollydolly

Peter Noone


----------



## Pink Biz

Peter Pan


----------



## hollydolly

Peter Asher


----------



## Sunny

Peter Tchaikovsky


----------



## Pink Biz

Jean Peters


----------



## hollydolly

Jean Shrimpton


----------



## Tish

Mike Shrimpton


----------



## Citygirl

*Mike Todd*


----------



## hollydolly

Todd Carty


----------



## Pink Biz

*Todd Rundgren*


----------



## hollydolly

Todd Bridges


----------



## Tish

Beau Bridges


----------



## Sassycakes

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## Pink Biz

Lloyd Austin


----------



## Sunny

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## Citygirl

Christopher Reeves


----------



## hollydolly

Christopher Isherwood


----------



## Sunny

Warren Christopher


----------



## tinytn

Elizabeth Warren


----------



## Tish

Lesley Ann Warren


----------



## Pink Biz

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Citygirl

*Ann Miller*


----------



## Pink Biz

Barney Miller


----------



## hollydolly

Barney Rubble..


----------



## Pink Biz

Barney Fife


----------



## tinytn

Barney Frank


----------



## hollydolly

Frank Ifield


----------



## Pink Biz

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Tish

Will Wright


----------



## Citygirl

*Robin Wright*


----------



## tinytn

Robin Williams


----------



## hollydolly

Robin Cousins


----------



## Sunny

Norman Cousins


----------



## Pink Biz

Cousin Itt


----------



## hollydolly

Dave Cousins


----------



## Tish

Ben Cousins


----------



## hollydolly

Ben Shepherd


----------



## Tish

Cybill Shepherd


----------



## Pink Biz

Sam Shepard


----------



## hollydolly

Sam Smith


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Jimmy White


----------



## Citygirl

*Cheryl White [member of the Whites]*


----------



## hollydolly

Cheryl Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

Chet Baker


----------



## Tish

Gilbert Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Ginger Baker


----------



## Tish

Ada Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Anita Baker


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Kathy Staff


----------



## Tish

Leopold Staff


----------



## Pink Biz

Nathan Leopold


----------



## hollydolly

Nathan James


----------



## Sunny

Nathan Hale


----------



## Pink Biz

Barbara Hale


----------



## tinytn

*Barbara Walters*


----------



## Pink Biz

Walt Disney


----------



## hollydolly

Walter Scott


----------



## Tish

Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Citygirl

*Walter Pidgeon*


----------



## Sassycakes

Walter Matthau


----------



## Pink Biz

Walter Payton


----------



## tinytn

*Walter Reed*


----------



## Pink Biz

Doona Reed


----------



## JustBonee

Donna Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

Douglas Bader


----------



## Tish

Ryan Bader


----------



## hollydolly

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## Tish

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Pink Biz

Debby Ryan


----------



## Sassycakes

Meg Ryan


----------



## Tish

Anne Ryan


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Bancroft


----------



## Sunny

Anne Hathaway


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Robinson


----------



## tinytn

Anne Franks


----------



## Citygirl

*Ann Miller*


----------



## Pink Biz

Glenn Miller


----------



## Tish

Alano Miller


----------



## hollydolly

Sienna Miller


----------



## Tish

Ben Miller


----------



## hollydolly

Ben Shepard


----------



## Tish

Alan Shepard


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Osmond


----------



## Pink Biz

_Alan Bates_


----------



## Sunny

Alan Ladd


----------



## tinytn

Alan Funt


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Allen


----------



## Citygirl

Rachael Ray


----------



## Sassycakes

Rachael Maddow


----------



## Tish

Rachel Weisz


----------



## hollydolly

Rachael Taylor


----------



## Pink Biz

Liz Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

Liz Earle


----------



## Pink Biz

Liz Cheney


----------



## Tish

Thomas Cheney


----------



## Pink Biz

Clarence Thomas


----------



## hollydolly

Terry Thomas


----------



## Tish

Dylan Thomas


----------



## hollydolly

Bob Dylan


----------



## tinytn

*Bob Hope*


----------



## Pink Biz

Hope Lange


----------



## Tish

Tanya Hope


----------



## hollydolly

Tanya Goodman-Sykes


----------



## Citygirl

Tanya Tucker


----------



## tinytn

Tanya Romonde


----------



## hollydolly

Tanya Roberts


----------



## Tish

Julia Roberts


----------



## Pink Biz

Raul Julia


----------



## hollydolly

Julia McKenzie


----------



## Sunny

Julia Child


----------



## Pink Biz

Julia Stiles


----------



## Tish

Julia Roberts


----------



## Pink Biz

_Robin Roberts_


----------



## Owlivia

Robin Thicke


----------



## hollydolly

Robin Cousins


----------



## Sunny

Robin Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

Robbie Williams


----------



## hollydolly

Robbie Coltraine


----------



## Pink Biz

John Coltrane


----------



## Tish

John Travolta


----------



## tinytn

John Lennon

K


----------



## Pink Biz

John Adams


----------



## Owlivia

Addams Family


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Ant


----------



## Sunny

Jane Adams


----------



## hollydolly

Jane MacDonald


----------



## Sassycakes

Jane Fonda


----------



## Tish

Henry Fonda


----------



## RubyK

Henry Winkler


----------



## hollydolly

Henry Kelly


----------



## Sunny

O Henry


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Kissinger


----------



## Citygirl

*Henry Mancini*


----------



## Sunny

Henry Higgins  (Just You Wait!)


----------



## hollydolly

Linda Henry


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Tish

Rhonda Rousey


----------



## hollydolly

^^ ?

Linda Lewis


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Black


----------



## Pink Biz

Cilla Black


----------



## hollydolly

Don Black


----------



## tinytn

Don Wan

E


----------



## Tish

Don Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Boris Johnson


----------



## Sunny

Boris Karloff


----------



## hollydolly

Boris Becker


----------



## Citygirl

*Boris Said*


----------



## Pink Biz

Boris Yeltsin


----------



## hollydolly

Boris Karloff


----------



## Tish

Boris Berezovsky


----------



## Sunny

Boris Badenov (Remember him and his girlfriend, Natasha, from The Bullwinkle Show?)


----------



## hollydolly

NO ^^^..no bullwinkle show here..

Boris Jordan


----------



## Tish

Michael Jordan


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Aspel


----------



## Tish

Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

Mike Tyson


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Moore


----------



## hollydolly

Lenny Henry


----------



## Tish

Clarence "Frogman" Henry


----------



## Owlivia

Clarence Clemons


----------



## hollydolly

Cliff Clemons


----------



## Jackie23

Cliff Robertson


----------



## Pink Biz

Clarice Cliff


----------



## hollydolly

Cliff Richard


----------



## Sunny

Richard Burton


----------



## Citygirl

Richard Gere


----------



## Pink Biz

Richard Nixon


----------



## hollydolly

Richard Wagner


----------



## Sunny

Richard III


----------



## Tish

Richard Strauss


----------



## hollydolly

Richard Carpenter


----------



## Sunny

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Pink Biz

_Little Richard_


----------



## hollydolly

Little Eva


----------



## Pink Biz

*Eva Péron*


----------



## Tish

François Auguste Péron


----------



## Owlivia

Auguste Rodin


----------



## hollydolly

Auguste Piccard


----------



## Sunny

Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi  (designed the Statue of Liberty)


----------



## Pink Biz

Fred Flintstone


----------



## hollydolly

Fred Truman


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry Truman*


----------



## Tish

Spencer Truman


----------



## hollydolly

Spencer Percival


----------



## tinytn

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Sunny

Tracey Ullman


----------



## Tish

Tracy Chapman


----------



## tinytn

*D*ick *T*racy


----------



## Pink Biz

Dick Powell


----------



## Owlivia

William Powell


----------



## hollydolly

William Wordsworth


----------



## Citygirl

*William Shakespeare*


----------



## Sunny

William Shatner


----------



## Tish

William Hurt


----------



## Pink Biz

Treat Williams


----------



## Sunny

William Howard Taft


----------



## Pink Biz

Moe Howard


----------



## hollydolly

Howard Donald


----------



## Sunny

Ron Howard


----------



## Pink Biz

Ron Ely


----------



## hollydolly

Ron Goodman


----------



## Pink Biz

Ronald Reagan


----------



## hollydolly

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Tish

Frank Reagan


----------



## Pink Biz

Frank N. Furter


----------



## Owlivia

Frank Capra


----------



## hollydolly

Frankie Dettori


----------



## Sunny

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Pink Biz

Frank Ocean


----------



## hollydolly

Frank Ifield


----------



## Tish

Eliza _Ifield_


----------



## Pink Biz

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## RubyK

Amos Doolittle


----------



## Pink Biz

Amos Lee


----------



## hollydolly

Rusty Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee Meriwether


----------



## Sunny

Ang Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee Grant


----------



## hollydolly

Cary Grant...


----------



## Pink Biz

Cary Elwes


----------



## Tish

Cary Brothers


----------



## Owlivia

Brothers Grimm


----------



## hollydolly

Gibb Brothers


----------



## Sunny

Joyce Brothers


----------



## tinytn

*O*wen Brothers


----------



## Pink Biz

Clive Owen


----------



## Tish

Beverley Owen


----------



## hollydolly

Beverley Knight


----------



## Owlivia

Knight Rider


----------



## hollydolly

Anna Ryder Richardson


----------



## Sunny

Ralph Richardson


----------



## Citygirl

*Ralph Nader*


----------



## hollydolly

Ralph Lauren


----------



## Tish

Sophia Lauren


----------



## Pink Biz

Sofia Coppola


----------



## hollydolly

Sofia Richie


----------



## Pink Biz

Lionel Richie


----------



## Tish

Miles _Richie_


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Miles


----------



## Tish

Michael Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

Mike Myers


----------



## Pink Biz

Mike Tyson


----------



## Tish

_Mike_ Holmes


----------



## Pink Biz

_Sherlock Holmes_


----------



## tinytn

Dave Holmes


----------



## hollydolly

Dave Allen


----------



## Sunny

Dave Barry


----------



## Pink Biz

Barry Bonds


----------



## tinytn

James Bond


----------



## hollydolly

James Blunt


----------



## Tish

Charles Blunt


----------



## Sunny

Emily Blunt


----------



## Pink Biz

Emily Watson


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Watson


----------



## Tish

Tom Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

Tom Terrific


----------



## Sunny

Tom Sawyer


----------



## tinytn

*T*om Thumb


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Stoppard


----------



## Pink Biz

Tommy Lee


----------



## Sunny

Tom Hanks


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom Brady*


----------



## Tish

Alfred Barton Brady


----------



## tinytn

Alfred E Newton


----------



## hollydolly

Isaac Newton


----------



## Sunny

It's Alfred E Neuman, Tiny.   

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Citygirl

*Alfred E. Newton*

*Alfred E Newton* (fl.1899 - 1921) was active/lived in United Kingdom.* Alfred Newton* is known for Painting. Artist auction records. askART's database currently holds 2 auction lots for* Alfred E Newton* (of which 1 auction records sold and 0 are upcoming at …


----------



## tinytn

thank you Citygirl.. some people are eager to jump on anyone who they only  *think  *have made a booboo..

Alfred Tennyson (*poet*)


----------



## Sunny

Citygirl, thanks to Google, we can find literally anyone listed with any name. But Tiny was thinking of the Mad Magazine guy ("What, me worry?"), not some obscure British artist who had one piece "listed at auction," and nothing else about him.  Like most Americans, she has seen pictures of Alfred E Neuman hundreds of times, maybe thousands. So I stand by my correction. Otherwise, anyone could come up with any name at all, just because they once had a neighbor with that name, making the game meaningless. (Now, if Tiny is a professional art historian with some reason to know of this guy, I take back my correction. But I doubt very much that that is the case.) 

OK, moving on, how about Alfred Matthew Yankovec?  (Better known as "Weird Al")?


----------



## hollydolly

Cerys Matthews


----------



## Tish

Spencer Matthews


----------



## Pink Biz

Spencer Tracy


----------



## hollydolly

Tracy Ullman


----------



## Tish

Tracy Chapman


----------



## hollydolly

Graham Chapman


----------



## Sunny

Katharine Graham


----------



## Pink Biz

Graham Kerr


----------



## Citygirl

*Deborah Kerr*


----------



## Pink Biz

Deborah Norville


----------



## Citygirl

*Deborah Walling*


----------



## Pink Biz

_Debra Messing_


----------



## hollydolly

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Citygirl

*Burt Reynolds*


----------



## hollydolly

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Sunny

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Pink Biz

Burton Cummings


----------



## tinytn

Richard Burton


----------



## JustBonee

Richard  Gere


----------



## Tish

Ashlyn Gere


----------



## hollydolly

Ashlyne Huff


----------



## Tish

Brent Huff


----------



## Pink Biz

George Brent


----------



## Sunny

George Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

George Hamilton


----------



## Tish

Lewis _Hamilton_


----------



## hollydolly

Lewis Capaldi


----------



## Sunny

Shari Lewis


----------



## Citygirl

*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## Pink Biz

Lewis Black


----------



## hollydolly

Cilla Black


----------



## Sunny

Jack Black


----------



## Tish

Karen Black


----------



## Pink Biz

Karen Carpenter


----------



## hollydolly

Karen Dotrice


----------



## Tish

Michele Dotrice


----------



## tinytn

Roy Dotrice


----------



## hollydolly

Roy Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

Roger Daltrey


----------



## Sunny

Ginger Rogers


----------



## hollydolly

Ginger Spice


----------



## Tish

Gordon _Spice_


----------



## Pink Biz

_Gordon Ramsey_


----------



## Sunny

Ruth Gordon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Babe Ruth*


----------



## Citygirl

*Ruth Hussey*


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth Langsford


----------



## Pink Biz

_Ruth Bader Ginsburg_


----------



## Tish

Chad I Ginsburg


----------



## Pink Biz

Allen Ginsberg


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Allen


----------



## Sunny

Steve Allen


----------



## tinytn

Steve Martin


----------



## Sunny

Steve Carell


----------



## Tish

Lianella Carell


----------



## hollydolly

Monroe Carell


----------



## Sunny

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Pink Biz

_Marilyn Maxwell_


----------



## Citygirl

*Ghislaine Maxwell*


----------



## tinytn

Maxwell Cotton


----------



## JustBonee

Joseph Cotton


----------



## Tish

Dorothy Cotton


----------



## RubyK

Dorothy Kilgallen


----------



## Sassycakes

Dorothy Lamour


----------



## Pink Biz

Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## hollydolly

Dorothy Moore


----------



## Citygirl

*Terry Moore*


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Wilding


----------



## Tish

Alison Wilding


----------



## Pink Biz

_June Allyson_


----------



## Citygirl

*June Carter Cash*


----------



## Jackie23

Jimmy Carter


----------



## JustBonee

Jimmy  Dean


----------



## Sunny

John Dean


----------



## Citygirl

*Paula Dean*


----------



## tinytn

*Paula Zahn*


----------



## hollydolly

Paula Wilcox


----------



## Tish

David Wilcox


----------



## Sunny

Larry David


----------



## Pink Biz

_David Attenborough_


----------



## hollydolly

David Gray


----------



## Pink Biz

David Letterman


----------



## Tish

David Duchovny


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Bowie*


----------



## Tish

David Livingstone


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dave Grohl*


----------



## hollydolly

Davy Jones


----------



## Sunny

Dave Brubeck


----------



## hollydolly

David Jenson


----------



## Pink Biz

_David Arquette_


----------



## hollydolly

David Attenborough


----------



## Tish

David Beckham


----------



## Pink Biz

*David Spade*


----------



## Sassycakes

David Letterman


----------



## Pink Biz

_King David_


----------



## hollydolly

Don King


----------



## Sunny

King Kong


----------



## Pink Biz

Gayle King


----------



## Citygirl

*Alan King*


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Alda


----------



## Tish

_Alan_ Lancaster


----------



## Pink Biz

Burt Lancaster


----------



## hollydolly

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Tish

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## Tish

Titus O'Neil


----------



## Pink Biz

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia O'Neal


----------



## Sunny

Eugene O'Neill


----------



## Tish

Eugene Cordero


----------



## hollydolly

Eugene Clark


----------



## Tish

Emilia Clarke


----------



## hollydolly

Dave Clark


----------



## Sunny

Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## Tish

Clarke Dermody


----------



## Pink Biz

Fred Clark


----------



## hollydolly

Petula Clark


----------



## Sunny

Clark Kent


----------



## Tish

Sean Kent


----------



## hollydolly

Sean Lennon


----------



## tinytn

Sean Hannity


----------



## Pink Biz

Sean Penn


----------



## hollydolly

Sean Connery


----------



## Tish

Jason Connery


----------



## Citygirl

*Jason Bateman*


----------



## hollydolly

David Jason


----------



## Pink Biz

_Jason Momoa_


----------



## Tish

_Jason_ Alexander


----------



## Pink Biz

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

Neil Hamilton


----------



## Sunny

Neil Diamond


----------



## tinytn

Dustin Diamond


----------



## Citygirl

*Dustin Hoffman*


----------



## Right Now

Dustin Johnson


----------



## Tish

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## hollydolly

Boris Johnson


----------



## Sunny

Boris Karloff


----------



## Tish

Boris Becker


----------



## Pink Biz

Boris Yeltsin


----------



## Sunny

Boris Badinoff


----------



## Pink Biz

_Boris Henry_


----------



## Sunny

Henry Fonda


----------



## Owlivia

Henry Mancini


----------



## Tish

Roberto Mancini


----------



## Pink Biz

Roberto Clemente


----------



## Citygirl

Roberto Baggio


----------



## Owlivia

Roberto Cavalli


----------



## hollydolly

Robert.. Vaughan


----------



## Sunny

Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Tish

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## hollydolly

Camilla Parker Bowles


----------



## Citygirl

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Pink Biz

Eleanor Parker


----------



## hollydolly

Molly Parker


----------



## Citygirl

*Molly Ringwald*


----------



## Sunny

Molly Malone


----------



## hollydolly

Michelle Malone


----------



## Tish

Gareth _Malone_


----------



## hollydolly

Gareth Gates


----------



## Sunny

Bill Gates


----------



## Tish

Bobby Gates

C


----------



## Pink Biz

Bobby Van


----------



## tinytn

Bobby Womack


----------



## Pink Biz

Bobby Fischer


----------



## Sunny

Bobby Burns


----------



## hollydolly

Gordon Burns


----------



## Sunny

George Burns


----------



## Tish

George Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rosemary Woods*


----------



## hollydolly

Tiger Woods


----------



## Tish

Zach Woods


----------



## Pink Biz

Zach Braff


----------



## tinytn

Zach Johnson


----------



## Pink Biz

Van Johnson


----------



## Sunny

Van Morrison


----------



## tinytn

James Morrison


----------



## hollydolly

James Blunt


----------



## Citygirl

*James Brolin*


----------



## Tish

Josh Brolin


----------



## Pink Biz

Josh Groban


----------



## hollydolly

Josh Turner


----------



## Sunny

Tina Turner


----------



## Citygirl

*Tina Louise*


----------



## Pink Biz

Louise Fletcher


----------



## Tish

Dexter Fletcher


----------



## hollydolly

Fletcher Christian


----------



## Pink Biz

Christian Bale


----------



## Tish

Ernest Bale


----------



## JustBonee

Ernest  Hemingway


----------



## Pink Biz

Ernie Ford


----------



## hollydolly

Glenn Ford


----------



## Sunny

Betty Ford


----------



## Citygirl

*Betty Hutton*


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Grable


----------



## Tish

Betty White


----------



## tinytn

Patrick White


----------



## Sunny

Patrick Kennedy


----------



## Sassycakes

Ted Kennedy


----------



## hollydolly

Ted Danson


----------



## Pink Biz

*Ted Bundy*


----------



## Sunny

Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Tish

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Owlivia

Eleanor Rigby


----------



## hollydolly

Norman Rigby


----------



## Tish

Cam Rigby


----------



## hollydolly

Will Rigby


----------



## Tish

Will Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Delia Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

Joseph Smith


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Smith


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## Tish

Jaclyn _Smith_


----------



## Sunny

Kate Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

Cate Blanchett


----------



## Citygirl

*Kate Middleton*


----------



## Sunny

Kate Winslet


----------



## hollydolly

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Pink Biz

Kathy Ireland


----------



## hollydolly

Jill Ireland


----------



## Tish

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## hollydolly

@Tish ..you missed out 2 ^^^ 

Jill Gasgoine


----------



## Tish

Jill Biden


----------



## hollydolly

Jill St John


----------



## Sunny

John Wayne


----------



## Pink Biz

Olivia Newton John


----------



## hollydolly

Isaac Newton


----------



## Sunny

Isaac Asimov


----------



## Tish

Isaac Hayes


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rutherford B. Hayes*


----------



## Tish

Helen _Hayes_


----------



## hollydolly

Helen Mirren


----------



## tinytn

Helen Keller


----------



## Citygirl

*Helen Reddy*


----------



## Tish

Helen Hunt


----------



## Citygirl

*Helen Cornelius*


----------



## hollydolly

Billy Cornellius


----------



## Citygirl

*Billy Graham*


----------



## JustBonee

Billy  Joel


----------



## Tish

Dennis Joel


----------



## Sunny

Sandy Dennis


----------



## Pink Biz

Sandra Dee


----------



## hollydolly

Sandy Shaw


----------



## Pink Biz

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Sunny

Bernie Sanders


----------



## Citygirl

*George Clooney*


----------



## hollydolly

Bernie Winters..


----------



## Pink Biz

Shelley Winters


----------



## Tish

Lawrence Winters


----------



## Sunny

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Owlivia

Lawrence Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Grace Jones


----------



## tinytn

Tom Jones


----------



## Tish

Tom Hanks


----------



## Pink Biz

_Tom Sawyer_


----------



## hollydolly

Tommy Canon


----------



## JustBonee

Tommy  John


----------



## Sunny

Tommy Tune


----------



## Pink Biz

Dylan Thomas


----------



## hollydolly

Thomas Markle


----------



## tinytn

Danny Thomas


----------



## hollydolly

Danny Dyer


----------



## RadishRose

Danny DeVito


----------



## hollydolly

Danny Kaye


----------



## Tish

Norman Kaye


----------



## Pink Biz

*Greg Norman*


----------



## hollydolly

Norman Vaughan


----------



## Tish

Stevie Ray _Vaughan_


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Winstone


----------



## Pink Biz

Ray Milland


----------



## tinytn

Ray Bradbury


----------



## hollydolly

Ray Romano


----------



## tinytn

Johnny Ray


----------



## Tish

Robin Ray


----------



## Citygirl

*Robin Cook*


----------



## Pink Biz

Robin Thicke


----------



## hollydolly

Robin Cousins


----------



## Sunny

Robin Williams


----------



## hollydolly

Charlie Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## Sunny

Serena Williams


----------



## tinytn

Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly

Andy Warhol


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Griffith*


----------



## Tish

Anastasia Griffith


----------



## Sunny

Anastasia Romanov


----------



## Pink Biz

_Roman Polanski_


----------



## Tish

Roman Bohnen


----------



## Citygirl

*Robin Williams*


----------



## Sunny

OK, I'm being picky, but I think this game has wandered too far afield. The idea is to use the same first or last name as the previous one, not something that sort of sounds like it.  So, backing up,

Nicholas Romanov


----------



## hollydolly

Nicholas Parsons


----------



## Pink Biz

*Estelle Parsons*


----------



## hollydolly

Estelle Getty


----------



## Sunny

J. Paul Getty


----------



## hollydolly

Paul McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz

Ru Paul


----------



## Tish

Aaron Paul


----------



## Pink Biz

_Paul Newman_


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Anka


----------



## Sunny

Rand Paul


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Anka*


----------



## hollydolly

We've had Paul Anka already @Citygirl


----------



## Tish

Alexandra Paul


----------



## Pink Biz

*Paul Simon*


----------



## Owlivia

Simon Le Bon


----------



## hollydolly

Simon Cowell


----------



## Sunny

Carly Simon


----------



## Pink Biz

Simon Fuller


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Simon*


----------



## hollydolly

Bobby Ball

C


----------



## Citygirl

*Lucille Ball*


----------



## Tish

Michael Ball


----------



## Pink Biz

Michael Jordan


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Douglas


----------



## Pink Biz

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## hollydolly

Carl Douglas


----------



## Tish

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Pink Biz

Captain Kirk


----------



## hollydolly

Kirk Franklin


----------



## Pink Biz

_Ben Franklin_


----------



## Tish

Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly

Franklin D Roosevelt


----------



## Pink Biz

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## hollydolly

Eleanor Rigby..


----------



## Tish

Cam Rigby ( Aussie Basketball player)


----------



## hollydolly

Beth Rigby


----------



## Tish

Terence Rigby


----------



## Pink Biz

Terence Stamp


----------



## hollydolly

Terence Trent Derby


----------



## Pink Biz

*Trent Reznor*


----------



## Tish

Trent Barrett ( Australian Rugby Coach )


----------



## hollydolly

Syd Barrett


----------



## Tish

Syd Millar


----------



## hollydolly

Roger Miller


----------



## Pink Biz

Ann Miller


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Bankcroft


----------



## Pink Biz

Anne Hathaway


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Robinson


----------



## Sunny

Anne of Cleves


----------



## Tish

Anne Rice


----------



## Pink Biz

Tim Rice


----------



## hollydolly

Anneka Rice


----------



## Pink Biz

Condoleezza Rice


----------



## hollydolly

Damien Rice


----------



## Pink Biz

Damien Hirst


----------



## hollydolly

Damien Wright


----------



## Tish

Casey Wright


----------



## Sunny

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Citygirl

*Lloyd Bridges*


----------



## Sunny

Harold Lloyd


----------



## hollydolly

Sian Lloyd


----------



## Tish

Alex Lloyd (Australian Singer and song writer)


----------



## Sunny

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Citygirl

*Andrew Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly

Jackson Pollock


----------



## Tish

Dave Pollock


----------



## hollydolly

Dave Berry


----------



## Tish

Chuck Berry


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck Close


----------



## Citygirl

*Glenn Close*


----------



## hollydolly

Glenn Miller


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Miller


----------



## tinytn

Arthur Godfrey 

B


----------



## Sunny

Arthur Ashe


----------



## Tish

Daniela Denby-Ashe


----------



## hollydolly

Daniella Westbrook


----------



## Tish

Mary Westbrook


----------



## Sunny

Mary Trump


----------



## Pink Biz

Mary Oliver


----------



## Sunny

Mary Poppins


----------



## Citygirl

*Mary Tyler Moore*


----------



## hollydolly

Roger Moore


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## tinytn

Gary Moore


----------



## Tish

Gary Coleman


----------



## Citygirl

*Gary Cooper*


----------



## Sunny

Lorraine Gary


----------



## hollydolly

Lorraine Kelly


----------



## Pink Biz

Grace Kelly


----------



## Tish

Ned Kelly


----------



## Citygirl

*Gene Kelly*


----------



## Pink Biz

Gene Tierney


----------



## Pebbles

Gene Pitney


----------



## hollydolly

Gene Vincent


----------



## Sunny

Gene Wilder


----------



## Pink Biz

_Billy Wilder_


----------



## Pebbles

Billy Connolly


----------



## Citygirl

*Billy Graham*


----------



## hollydolly

Graham Kerr


----------



## Pink Biz

Deborah Kerr


----------



## Tish

Philip Kerr


----------



## hollydolly

Philip Schofield


----------



## Pebbles

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## hollydolly

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Citygirl

*Dustin Ackley*


----------



## hollydolly

Dustin Gee


----------



## Pebbles

Dustin Lynch


----------



## hollydolly

Kenny Lynch


----------



## Tish

Alastair Lynch ( Aussie AFL player)


----------



## hollydolly

Alistair McGowan


----------



## Pink Biz

Alistair Cooke


----------



## hollydolly

Sue Cook


----------



## Pebbles

Sue Barker


----------



## hollydolly

Ronnie Barker


----------



## Pebbles

Ronnie Corbett


----------



## Sunny

John Corbett


----------



## Pebbles

John Major


----------



## Pink Biz

Major Tom


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom Brady*


----------



## Sunny

Tom Hanks


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

Shirley Jones


----------



## Tish

Indiana Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Alex Jones


----------



## Citygirl

*George Jones*


----------



## hollydolly

George Harrison

H


----------



## Pink Biz

Phyllis George


----------



## Sunny

George Clooney


----------



## hollydolly

George Burns


----------



## Tish

Adrian Burns


----------



## hollydolly

Gordon Burns


----------



## Pebbles

Gordon Brown


----------



## hollydolly

Janet Brown


----------



## Pebbles

Janet Leigh


----------



## hollydolly

Leigh Francis


----------



## Tish

Arlene Francis


----------



## Sunny

Francis Scott Key


----------



## Pink Biz

Frances Tiafoe


----------



## Owlivia

Frances De La Tour


----------



## hollydolly

Jan Francis


----------



## Tish

Barrington Francis


----------



## Pink Biz

Francis Bacon


----------



## Sunny

Kevin Bacon


----------



## hollydolly

Kevin Keegan


----------



## Tish

Paul Keegan


----------



## tinytn

Paul Newman

Q/R


----------



## Sunny

Paul McCartney


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Young


----------



## Pink Biz

Brigham Young


----------



## hollydolly

Will Young


----------



## Sunny

Neil Young


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Young


----------



## hollydolly

Robert Palmer


----------



## tinytn

Robert Duvall


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Stack


----------



## Tish

Rosemarie Stack


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemary Shrager


----------



## Owlivia

Rosemarie Von Trapp


----------



## Pink Biz

Rosemarie DeWitt


----------



## Citygirl

Joyce DeWitt


----------



## Sunny

James Joyce


----------



## Pink Biz

Jesse James


----------



## hollydolly

Polly James


----------



## Citygirl

*James Patterson*


----------



## hollydolly

James Hunt


----------



## Tish

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Sunny

Helen of Troy


----------



## tinytn

Troy Adkins


----------



## Citygirl

*Chet Adkins*


----------



## Pink Biz

Chet Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Cheryl Baker


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Kathy Burke


----------



## Pink Biz

*Solomon Burke*


----------



## Tish

Alexandra Burke


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Burke*


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Heaton


----------



## Tish

Charlie Heaton


----------



## Sunny

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Pink Biz

_Geraldine Chaplin_


----------



## hollydolly

Geraldine james


----------



## tinytn

James Arness


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## Tish

Jesse James


----------



## Pink Biz

James Taylor


----------



## Owlivia

Taylor Swift


----------



## hollydolly

Dennis Taylor


----------



## Sunny

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## tinytn

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Sunny

Ellery Queen


----------



## Pink Biz

_Queen Victoria_


----------



## tinytn

Victoria Justice


----------



## Tish

Arthur Justice ( Aussie  Rugby Player)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Arthur Kennedy*


----------



## tinytn

John Kennedy


----------



## Pink Biz

Tommy John


----------



## Owlivia

John Adams


----------



## hollydolly

Victoria Adams ( Posh spice from the spice girls )


----------



## Sunny

Abigail Adams


----------



## tinytn

John Adams


----------



## Citygirl

*John F. Kennedy. Jr.*


----------



## Tish

John Stamos


----------



## Citygirl

*John Glenn*


----------



## hollydolly

Glenn Close


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck Close


----------



## tinytn

Chuck Berry


----------



## hollydolly

Nick Berry


----------



## Tish

Halle Berry


----------



## Pink Biz

Marion Barry


----------



## hollydolly

Barry Gibb


----------



## Citygirl

*Andy Gibb*


----------



## Tish

Robin Gib


----------



## Pink Biz

Robin Williams


----------



## tinytn

Robin Hood

S


----------



## hollydolly

Robin Cousins


----------



## Owlivia

Robin Leach


----------



## Sunny

Robin Wright


----------



## Pink Biz

Robin Roberts


----------



## tinytn

Emma Roberts


----------



## hollydolly

Doris Roberts


----------



## Tish

Julia Roberts


----------



## Pink Biz

Julia Cameron


----------



## Sunny

Julia Child


----------



## Pink Biz

Raul Julia


----------



## Owlivia

Julie Christie


----------



## Citygirl

*Christie Brinkley*


----------



## Sunny

David Brinkley


----------



## hollydolly

David frost


----------



## Sunny

Robert Frost


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Plant


----------



## Tish

Caleb _Plant_


----------



## tinytn

Caleb McMaLaughlin


----------



## Owlivia

Sydney McLaughlin


----------



## hollydolly

Sidney Poitier


----------



## Tish

Damion Poitier


----------



## hollydolly

Damien Lewis


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Black


----------



## hollydolly

Denise Black


----------



## Tish

Karen Black


----------



## hollydolly

Karen Dotrice


----------



## Citygirl

*Karen Carpenter*


----------



## Pink Biz

_John Carpenter_


----------



## hollydolly

John Major


----------



## Pink Biz

Major Tom


----------



## tinytn

Tom Hanks


----------



## Tish

Elizabeth _Hanks_


----------



## Sassycakes

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## hollydolly

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Pink Biz

*Elizabeth Smart*


----------



## Sunny

Jean Smart


----------



## Pink Biz

Jean Shepard


----------



## tinytn

Jean Acker


----------



## Frank Smith

Jean Stappleton


----------



## Tish

_Jean_-Baptiste Lamarck


----------



## Pink Biz

Jean-Michel Basquiat


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Aspel


----------



## Pink Biz

Michael Landon


----------



## Sunny

Michael Moore


----------



## Owlivia

Jefferson Moore


----------



## hollydolly

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Frank Smith

Garry Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

Mandy Moore


----------



## Tish

Roger Moore


----------



## hollydolly

Roger Bannister


----------



## Pink Biz

Roger Rabbit


----------



## Sunny

Roger Federer


----------



## tinytn

Roger Whittaker


----------



## Pink Biz

Forest Whitaker


----------



## Tish

Robert Whitaker ( Australian UFC Fighter )


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Young


----------



## tinytn

Robert De Niro


----------



## hollydolly

Robert Wagner


----------



## Sunny

Robert Redford


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Mitchum


----------



## hollydolly

Robert Palmer


----------



## Sunny

Robert E. Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee Meriwether


----------



## Tish

Porter Meriwether


----------



## JustBonee

Porter  Wagoner


----------



## Pink Biz

Cole Porter


----------



## Citygirl

*Nat King Cole*


----------



## hollydolly

Billie Jean King


----------



## Sunny

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## Citygirl

*Bob Hope*


----------



## hollydolly

Bob Hoskins


----------



## Tish

Basil Hoskins


----------



## hollydolly

Basil Rathbone


----------



## Pink Biz

Basil Wallace


----------



## Sunny

George Wallace


----------



## hollydolly

George Best


----------



## Pink Biz

Pete Best


----------



## Tish

Adam Best


----------



## tinytn

Adam West


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Adamant


----------



## Sunny

Adam Arkin


----------



## Tish

Adam Ant


----------



## Citygirl

*Adam Sandler*


----------



## Sassycakes

Adam Levine


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Woodyatt


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Driver


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Driver


----------



## Sunny

Minnie Driver


----------



## Pink Biz

Minnie Minoso


----------



## Citygirl

*Minnie Pearl*


----------



## Sunny

Pearl Bailey


----------



## Tish

Bunty Bailey


----------



## tinytn

Bill Bailey


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bill Withers*


----------



## Sunny

Bill Clinton


----------



## Citygirl

*Bill Gates*


----------



## hollydolly

Gareth Gates


----------



## Tish

Matthew Gates


----------



## Pink Biz

Matthew Broderick


----------



## hollydolly

Matthew Kelly


----------



## Sunny

Matt Damon


----------



## Pink Biz

Matthew Chance


----------



## Tish

Britton Chance


----------



## Owlivia

Fern Britton


----------



## hollydolly

Fern Cotton


----------



## tinytn

Joe Cotton


----------



## hollydolly

Joe Biden


----------



## tinytn

Joe Palooka


----------



## Sunny

Joe Lewis


----------



## Tish

Jerry Lewis

K


----------



## Pink Biz

Lewis Black


----------



## Owlivia

Merriwether Lewis

N


----------



## JustBonee

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Carrell

(Owlivia and Bonnie, this is not an alphabetical game.)


----------



## Pink Biz

Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly

Lisa Armstrong


----------



## Owlivia

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## hollydolly

Lisa Tarbuck


----------



## Tish

James Joseph _Tarbuck_


----------



## Sunny

Henry James


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry James*


----------



## hollydolly

Harry Styles


----------



## Sunny

Debbie Harry


----------



## Tish

John Harry ( Australian Cricket player )


----------



## Citygirl

*Harry Potter*


----------



## tinytn

Harry Bellafonte


----------



## hollydolly

Harry Hill


----------



## Pink Biz

*Benny Hill*


----------



## tinytn

Jack Benny


----------



## Tish

Grace Benny


----------



## Owlivia

Nancy Grace


----------



## hollydolly

Grace Jones


----------



## Pink Biz

Alex Jones


----------



## tinytn

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

Tom Sawyer


----------



## Tish

Amos _Sawyer_


----------



## Pink Biz

Amos Lee


----------



## Sunny

Tori Amos


----------



## Citygirl

*Tori Spelling*


----------



## Pink Biz

Aaron Spelling


----------



## hollydolly

Aaron Paul


----------



## Sunny

Paul McCartney


----------



## Pink Biz

Ru Paul


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Newman*


----------



## tinytn

Pope Paul


----------



## Tish

Paul Rudd


----------



## Pink Biz

Les Paul


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Revere*


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Nicholas


----------



## Pink Biz

*Nicholas Ray*


----------



## Sunny

Ray Charles


----------



## Citygirl

*Charles Bronson*


----------



## Pink Biz

Charles Manson


----------



## Sunny

Prince Charles


----------



## Tish

Charles Dickens


----------



## hollydolly

Janice Dickens


----------



## Tish

Hazel Dickens


----------



## hollydolly

Hazel O'Connor


----------



## Tish

Celeste O'Connor


----------



## Sunny

Donald O'Connor


----------



## hollydolly

Donald Sutherland


----------



## Tish

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## hollydolly

Joan Sutherland


----------



## tinytn

Joan Crawford


----------



## hollydolly

Joan Sims


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Joan Jett


----------



## Tish

Skyler Jett


----------



## hollydolly

Jett Williams


----------



## Tish

Brent Williams ( AFL player )


----------



## hollydolly

Serena Williams


----------



## Pink Biz

*Guy Williams*


----------



## Tish

Guy Sebastian


----------



## hollydolly

Sebastian Coe


----------



## Tish

Barry Coe


----------



## Sunny

Barry Nelson


----------



## hollydolly

Willie Nelson


----------



## Tish

Brenden  Nelson


----------



## Sunny

Nelson Eddy


----------



## hollydolly

Eddie Fisher


----------



## Tish

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Citygirl

*Carrie Underwood*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Carrie Nation*


----------



## hollydolly

Carrie Grant ( female British voice coach)


----------



## Tish

Cary Grant


----------



## hollydolly

Ulysses  S Grant


----------



## Sunny

Hugh Grant


----------



## Pink Biz

Hugh Downs


----------



## Citygirl

*Hugh Hefner*


----------



## Tish

Avraham Heffner


----------



## hollydolly

Cooper Hefner


----------



## Sunny

Gary Cooper


----------



## JustBonee

Gary  Busey


----------



## tinytn

Gary Coleman


----------



## Tish

Chad Coleman


----------



## Pink Biz

Chad Everett


----------



## tinytn

Betty Everett


----------



## hollydolly

Kenny Everett


----------



## Citygirl

*Chris Everett*


----------



## Pink Biz

Chris Cuomo


----------



## Tish

Luigi Cuomo


----------



## hollydolly

Luigi Rossi


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Luigi Mario


----------



## Sunny

Mario Cuomo


----------



## Pink Biz

Mario Lanza


----------



## Tish

Giovanni Lanza


----------



## hollydolly

Giovanni Pernice


----------



## Pink Biz

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## Tish

Marissa Ribisi


----------



## hollydolly

Marissa Jade


----------



## Pink Biz

Jade Pinkett


----------



## Citygirl

*Jade Ramsey*


----------



## Tish

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Citygirl

*Jeff Gordon*


----------



## hollydolly

Gordon Jackson


----------



## tinytn

Flash Gorden

G


----------



## dobielvr

Gordon Elliot


----------



## hollydolly

Elliot Ness


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Cass Elliot


----------



## Pink Biz

T.S. Eliot


----------



## Sunny

Harry S Truman  (S was really his middle name)


----------



## Tish

Ralph Truman


----------



## tinytn

Ralpf Waldo Emerson


----------



## Citygirl

*Ralph Stanley*


----------



## Sunny

Ralph Richardson


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Richardson


----------



## dobielvr

Tony Randall


----------



## Pink Biz

Randall Park


----------



## Owlivia

Randall Cunningham


----------



## hollydolly

Chris Cunningham


----------



## Sassycakes

*Chris Matthews*


----------



## hollydolly

Chris Evans


----------



## Tish

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## dobielvr

Chris Martin


----------



## tinytn

Christopher Reeve

D


----------



## hollydolly

Christopher Dean


----------



## tinytn

Dean Martin


----------



## Pink Biz

Martin Luther


----------



## dobielvr

Luther Vandross


----------



## Tish

Luther Martin King


----------



## tinytn

King James


----------



## Sunny

Etta James


----------



## dobielvr

James Brown


----------



## Pink Biz

James Dean


----------



## hollydolly

Polly James


----------



## Citygirl

*Polly Bergen*


----------



## Pink Biz

Edgar Bergen


----------



## dobielvr

Edgar Winter


----------



## Tish

Alex Winter


----------



## tinytn

Alex Trebec


----------



## Pink Biz

Alex Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

Tom Hanks


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom Selleck*


----------



## Tish

Tom Brady


----------



## Sunny

Tom Jefferson


----------



## dobielvr

Tom Thumb


----------



## Pink Biz

Tom Ewell


----------



## Sunny

Tom Jones


----------



## tinytn

Tom Thumb


----------



## Citygirl

*Tom Cruise*


----------



## Tish

Tom Hanks


----------



## dobielvr

Tom Selleck


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Jones, was posted twice.. Tom Selleck was posted twice.. and so was.. Tom thumb... 

Tommy Canon


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Tom Jones, was posted twice.. Tom Selleck was posted twice.. and so was.. Tom thumb...
> 
> Tommy Canon


Oh well, I guess it's bound to happen.


----------



## tinytn

Tommy Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Oh well, I guess it's bound to happen.


not on the same page tho'...


----------



## hollydolly

Douglas Bader


----------



## Sunny

(Have we ever had 3 mentions of the same name? Look at the bright side - at least we aren't that frazzled yet!)

Douglas Fairbanks Jr.


----------



## Pink Biz

_Donna Douglas_


----------



## Tish

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Sunny

Michael Douglas


----------



## dobielvr

Sunny said:


> (Have we ever had 3 mentions of the same name? Look at the bright side - at least we aren't that frazzled yet!)
> 
> Douglas Fairbanks Jr.


And, brilliant minds think alike.  

Michael Jordan


----------



## Pink Biz

Jordan Peele


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Jordan


----------



## Sunny

Yay, that's two Michael Jordans!  Shall we go for a third?   

Michael Moore


----------



## tinytn

Gary Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

Garry Marshall


----------



## Tish

Barry Marshall


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Yay, that's two Michael Jordans!  Shall we go for a third?
> 
> Michael Moore


you can if you want,  seems no one minds if we write the same names ..


----------



## hollydolly

Barry Gibb


----------



## tinytn

Andy Gibb


----------



## hollydolly

Andy Warhol


----------



## Sunny

Andy Griffith


----------



## tinytn

Andy Garcia


----------



## Sunny

Andy Rooney


----------



## tinytn

Andy Whitfield


----------



## Tish

Anne Whitfield


----------



## Sunny

Anne Boleyn


----------



## tinytn

Anne Frank


----------



## Pink Biz

Frank Ocean


----------



## hollydolly

Frank Ifield 

G


----------



## Tish

Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Pink Biz

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Sunny

Nancy Pelosi


----------



## Citygirl

*Paul Pelosi*


----------



## Pink Biz

Les Paul


----------



## Tish

Aislinn Paul


----------



## Sunny

Paul McCartney


----------



## hollydolly

Lynsey De Paul


----------



## Patch

Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly

Simon Templar


----------



## Sunny

Simon Legree


----------



## Tish

Simon Cowell


----------



## Pink Biz

Simon Baker


----------



## Sunny

Neil Simon


----------



## hollydolly

Andrew Neil


----------



## Pink Biz

Andrew Carnegie


----------



## hollydolly

Andrew Ridgeley


----------



## Citygirl

*Andrew Luck*


----------



## hollydolly

Andrew Windsor


----------



## tinytn

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Tish

Andrew Mountbatten-Windsor


----------



## Citygirl

*Andrew McCutchen*


----------



## Pink Biz

Andrew Yang


----------



## Tish

Andrew Garfield


----------



## Citygirl

*Andrew Cuomo*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Andrew Lloyd Webber*


----------



## Tish

Diane Webber


----------



## Pink Biz

Diane Lane


----------



## tinytn

Diane Keaton


----------



## Sunny

Buster Keaton


----------



## hollydolly

Buster Edwards


----------



## tinytn

James Edwards


----------



## hollydolly

James Blunt


----------



## tinytn

James Dean


----------



## Sunny

Dean Stockwell


----------



## Tish

Guy Stockwell


----------



## tinytn

Guy Madison


----------



## Sunny

Guy Fawkes


----------



## Pink Biz

Guy Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly

David Mitchell


----------



## Sunny

David Duchovney


----------



## Tish

David Beckham


----------



## tinytn

David Bowie


----------



## Sunny

David Ben-Gurion


----------



## hollydolly

Ben Affleck


----------



## Tish

Arthur Affleck ( Australian Aviator)


----------



## Pink Biz

Casey Affleck


----------



## hollydolly

Casey Rowly


----------



## tinytn

Casey Jones


----------



## Tish

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## tinytn

Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny

Tom Thumb


----------



## Pink Biz

Tom Brady


----------



## hollydolly

Karen Brady


----------



## Tish

Alfred Barton Brady (Australian architect)


----------



## Sunny

Clara Barton


----------



## hollydolly

Chris Barton


----------



## dobielvr

Chris Isaak


----------



## Tish

Abraham Isaak


----------



## tinytn

Isaak Hayes


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia Hayes


----------



## tinytn

Patsy Cline

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly

Patsy Palmer


----------



## tinytn

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Pink Biz

Benedict Arnold


----------



## hollydolly

Debbie Arnold


----------



## tinytn

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Tish

Adam Reynolds ( Aussie Rugby player)


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Ant


----------



## Sunny

Adam Arkin (Alan's son)


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Adam West


----------



## hollydolly

Kanye West


----------



## Sunny

Mae West


----------



## Citygirl

*Dottie West*


----------



## hollydolly

Timothy West


----------



## Tish

Timothy Dalton


----------



## Citygirl

*Timothy Hutton*


----------



## tinytn

Betty Hutton


----------



## Sunny

Betty Boop


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Grable


----------



## Pink Biz

Betty Crocker


----------



## hollydolly

Betty White.. ( I nearly put my mums name here..she was Betty)


----------



## Pink Biz

Barry White


----------



## hollydolly

Barry Sheen


----------



## Tish

Barry Gibb


----------



## Sunny

Dave Barry


----------



## tinytn

Chuck Barry


----------



## Citygirl

*Chuck Norris*


----------



## Pink Biz

Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## Owlivia

Chuck Yeager


----------



## hollydolly

Chuck Berry


----------



## Citygirl

*Chuck Schumer*


----------



## Sunny

Charles Schumer


----------



## Citygirl

*Charles Schwab*


----------



## tinytn

Charles Laughton


----------



## Sunny

King Charles III


----------



## Tish

Charles Darwin


----------



## hollydolly

Charles Bronson


----------



## Pink Biz

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## Citygirl

*Ray Charles*


----------



## tinytn

Charles Manson


----------



## hollydolly

Tina Charles


----------



## Citygirl

*Tina Turner*


----------



## Pink Biz

Ted Turner


----------



## hollydolly

Ted Baker


----------



## Citygirl

*Baker Mayfield    [football player] *


----------



## Tish

Curtis Mayfield


----------



## tinytn

Tony Curtis


----------



## Sunny

Tony Soprano


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Rome


----------



## JustBonee

Tony  Dow


----------



## Citygirl

*Tony Bennett*


----------



## tinytn

Annabelle Bennett


----------



## Tish

Hayley _Bennett_


----------



## Citygirl

*Hayley Mills*


----------



## hollydolly

John Mills


----------



## tinytn

John Candy


----------



## hollydolly

John Major


----------



## Citygirl

*John Kennedy*


----------



## tinytn

Robert Kennedy


----------



## Tish

Ted Kennedy


----------



## tinytn

Ted Williams


----------



## hollydolly

Serena Williams


----------



## Tish

Robin Williams


----------



## Sunny

Robin Wright


----------



## hollydolly

Matthew Wright


----------



## Tish

Orville Wright and Wilbur Wright


----------



## Owlivia

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## hollydolly

Orville Freeman


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Orville Wright


----------



## Citygirl

*Steven Wright*


----------



## tinytn

Steven  King


----------



## Pink Biz

King Tut


----------



## Tish

King Charles


----------



## Citygirl

*Charles Bronson*


----------



## Pink Biz

Ray Charles


----------



## Sunny

Charles Coburn


----------



## Pink Biz

James Coburn


----------



## tinytn

James Arness


----------



## Tish

King James


----------



## Citygirl

*Alan King*


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Bennett


----------



## Ceege

Joan Bennett


----------



## tinytn

Joan Baez


----------



## Pink Biz

Joan Fontaine


----------



## Tish

Anne Fontaine


----------



## tinytn

Ann Heche


----------



## Sunny

Anne Boleyn


----------



## Pink Biz

Anne Frank


----------



## hollydolly

Frankie Dettori


----------



## tinytn

Frankie Laine


----------



## Citygirl

*Frankie Avalon*


----------



## hollydolly

Frankie Vaughan


----------



## Tish

Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Citygirl

*Sarah Palin*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Sarah Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## hollydolly

Rustie Lee


----------



## Citygirl

*Brenda Lee*


----------



## hollydolly

Brenda Fricker


----------



## Pink Biz

Brenda Blethyn


----------



## Tish

Geoff Blethyn ( Aussie Football player)


----------



## hollydolly

Geoff Hurst


----------



## Tish

Alan Hurst ( Australian cricketer)


----------



## Sunny

Alan Arkin


----------



## Pink Biz

Alan Bates


----------



## Sunny

Kathy Bates


----------



## Pink Biz

Norman Bates


----------



## hollydolly

Norman Wisdom


----------



## Tish

Olli Wisdom


----------



## hollydolly

Olly Banks


----------



## Pink Biz

Ernie Banks


----------



## hollydolly

Ernie Wise


----------



## Tish

Anna Wise


----------



## Ceege

Anna Paquin


----------



## Pink Biz

Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## Tish

Hayden Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Delia Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

Maggie Smith


----------



## Sunny

John Smith


----------



## Tish

Jimmy Smith


----------



## hollydolly

Jimmy Tarbuck


----------



## Pink Biz

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Tish

Frank _Kimmel_


----------



## hollydolly

Frank Skinner


----------



## Ken N Tx

Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Frank


----------



## Sunny

Barney Frank


----------



## Tish

Nathaniel _Frank_


----------



## hollydolly

Frank Bruno


----------



## Pink Biz

Bruno Mars


----------



## Tish

Angelo Bruno


----------



## hollydolly

Angelo Dundee


----------



## Tish

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## tinytn

Bill Dundee


----------



## Sassycakes

Bill Cullins


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Bill


----------



## tinytn

Tony Bennett


----------



## Citygirl

*Tony Curtis*


----------



## JustBonee

Tony  Randall


----------



## Sunny

Tony Soprano


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Richardson


----------



## tinytn

Tony Lopez


----------



## Pink Biz

Trini Lopez


----------



## tinytn

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Tish

Mario Lopez


----------



## Citygirl

*Mario Lanza*


----------



## Pink Biz

Mario Batali


----------



## hollydolly

Mario Andretti


----------



## tinytn

Mario Cantone


----------



## Citygirl

M*ario Cuomo*


----------



## Tish

Douglas J. Cuomo


----------



## Sunny

Douglas MacArthur


----------



## tinytn

Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## hollydolly

Donna Douglas


----------



## Tish

Aaron Douglas


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Douglas


----------



## tinytn

Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly

Michael Ball


----------



## tinytn

Lucille Ball


----------



## hollydolly

Bobby Ball


----------



## Citygirl

*Bobby Rydell*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Bobby Darin*


----------



## Pink Biz

Darren McGavin


----------



## hollydolly

Darren Gough


----------



## Pink Biz

Darren Carter


----------



## tinytn

Jack Carter


----------



## Tish

Carter Jenkins


----------



## Ceege

Karl Jenkins


----------



## hollydolly

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## Sunny

Richard Jenkins


----------



## tinytn

Richard Burton


----------



## Pink Biz

LeVar Burton


----------



## hollydolly

Amanda Burton


----------



## tinytn

Tim Burton


----------



## hollydolly

You've posted that twice @tinytn


----------



## tinytn

i fixed it, ^^^^^^   

Samantha Burton


----------



## hollydolly

Samantha Womack


----------



## Tish

Linda Womack


----------



## tinytn

Linda Blair


----------



## Citygirl

*Linda Gray*


----------



## tinytn

Linda Thompson


----------



## Tish

Linda Lee


----------



## hollydolly

Bruce Lee


----------



## tinytn

Bruce Bennett


----------



## Pink Biz

Nigel Bruce


----------



## Citygirl

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Wesley Willis


----------



## Tish

Alicia Leigh Willis


----------



## hollydolly

Leigh Francis


----------



## tinytn

Francis Scott Key


----------



## hollydolly

Selena Scott


----------



## Tish

_Scott_ Adkins


----------



## tinytn

Tony Bennett


----------



## hollydolly

How did we go from Scott Adkins.. to Tony Bennett ?

Scott Adkins...


F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## tinytn

Wow! I;m sorry  Holly,  old age is my excuse,,   

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Citygirl

*John Fitzgerald Kennedy*


----------



## Sunny

Robert Kennedy


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Stack


----------



## Tish

Robert Redford


----------



## hollydolly

Julia Roberts


----------



## Sunny

Julia Child


----------



## hollydolly

Julie Christie


----------



## Ceege

Christie Brinkley


----------



## Tish

Alan Brinkley


----------



## hollydolly

Alan Wicker


----------



## tinytn

Alan  Alda


----------



## Citygirl

*Alan Jackson*


----------



## Pink Biz

Jackson Browne


----------



## hollydolly

Janet Brown


----------



## Pink Biz

Janet Blair


----------



## Citygirl

*Janet Jackson*


----------



## tinytn

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Sunny

Jackson Pollack


----------



## Tish

Daniel Pollack


----------



## hollydolly

Daniel Boone


----------



## tinytn

Pat Boone


----------



## hollydolly

Pat Sajak


----------



## Tish

Pat Benatar


----------



## tinytn

Pat Boone


----------



## Pink Biz

Debby Boone


----------



## hollydolly

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## tinytn

Burt Reynolds

C


----------



## Sunny

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Pink Biz

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Tish

Howard Bachrach


----------



## Pink Biz

Moe Howard


----------



## tinytn

Howard Hughes


----------



## Citygirl

*Howard Duff*


----------



## hollydolly

Howard Keel


----------



## Sunny

Ron Howard


----------



## Pink Biz

Howard Stern


----------



## hollydolly

Howard Donald


----------



## tinytn

Howard Hesseman

sorry  holly,,


----------



## hollydolly

what ??? ^^^ @tinytn ... how do you get Harry S Truman from Howard Donald ?


----------



## Ceege

Howard Stern


----------



## Tish

Adam Stern


----------



## JustBonee

Adam  Zimmer


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Levine


----------



## hollydolly

Adam Adamant


----------



## Sunny

Adam Arkin


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Smith


----------



## Tish

Adam Lambert


----------



## Pink Biz

Adam Kinzinger


----------



## tinytn

Adam West


----------



## Citygirl

*Dottie West*


----------



## tinytn

Mae West


----------



## hollydolly

Kanye West


----------



## Pink Biz

Cornel West


----------



## Sunny

Cornel Wilde


----------



## hollydolly

Jack Wilde


----------



## Sunny

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Tish

Jack Whitehall


----------



## tinytn

Jack Spratt


----------



## Sunny

Jack Black


----------



## hollydolly

Jack Dee


----------



## tinytn

Sandra Dee


----------



## Sunny

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Tish

Anna Mae Bullock ( Tina Turner )


----------



## Ceege

Anna Maria Alberghetti


----------



## Citygirl

*Maria Shriver*


----------



## tinytn

María Conchita Alonso


----------



## Pink Biz

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Tish

Margarita Sharapova


----------



## hollydolly

Margarita Doyle


----------



## tinytn

Bob Doyle


----------



## hollydolly

Roddy Doyle


----------



## Ceege

Roddy McDowall


----------



## Sunny

Andie McDowall


----------



## Pink Biz

Andy Hardy


----------



## tinytn

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Tish

Matt Hardy


----------



## Ceege

Matt Damon


----------



## hollydolly

Matt Smith


----------



## Pink Biz

Matt Ryan


----------



## Citygirl

*Ryan Seacrest *


----------



## Sunny

Meg Ryan


----------



## Pink Biz

Ryan Gosling


----------



## hollydolly

Katherine Ryan


----------



## tinytn

Paul Ryan


----------



## hollydolly

Paul Young


----------



## Sunny

Neil Young


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Young


----------



## tinytn

Robert E. Lee


----------



## Pink Biz

Lee Grant


----------



## Tish

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## Pink Biz

Grant Wood


----------



## tinytn

Natalie Wood


----------



## Citygirl

*Natalie Maines*


----------



## Ceege

Natalie Portman


----------



## Tish

Rob _Portman_


----------



## hollydolly

Rob Rinder


----------



## tinytn

Rob Reiner


----------



## Citygirl

*Rob Lowe*


----------



## hollydolly

Daisy Lowe


----------



## Sunny

Daisy Buchanan


----------



## Pink Biz

Daisy Edgar-Jones


----------



## tinytn

Tommy  Lee Jones


----------



## Citygirl

*George Jones*


----------



## hollydolly

George Michael


----------



## tinytn

George Gobel


----------



## Tish

Jason _Gobel_


----------



## Pink Biz

Jason Mraz


----------



## hollydolly

Jason Donovan


----------



## Sunny

Jason Robards, Jr


----------



## Barefootgirl

Jason Alexander


----------



## Pink Biz

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## hollydolly

Neil Hamilton


----------



## Citygirl

*George Hamilton*


----------



## hollydolly

George Orwell


----------



## Pink Biz

George Harrison


----------



## Sunny

George Burns


----------



## tinytn

George Gobel


----------



## Citygirl

*George Strait*


----------



## hollydolly

George Bush


----------



## Sunny

George Washington


----------



## hollydolly

Dinah Washington


----------



## Tish

Grover Washington Jr.


----------



## Pink Biz

Grover Cleveland


----------



## Ceege

Grover Fuller


----------



## hollydolly

Simon Fuller


----------



## tinytn

Simon Cowell


----------



## Barefootgirl

Paul Simon


----------



## Tish

André Simon


----------



## hollydolly

Peter André


----------



## Pink Biz

André Previn


----------



## hollydolly

Junior André


----------



## Tish

Annette Andre


----------



## Pink Biz

Annette Bening


----------



## hollydolly

Annette Crosbie


----------



## tinytn

Annette funicello


----------



## Pink Biz

Annette Fabray


----------



## hollydolly

Annette Allcock


----------



## Tish

Bill Allcock


----------



## tinytn

Bill Murry


----------



## hollydolly

Anne Murray


----------



## Sunny

Arthur Murray


----------



## tinytn

Arthur Godfrey


----------



## Pink Biz

Arthur Ashe


----------



## hollydolly

Bea Arthur


----------



## tinytn

Arthur Darvill


----------



## Pink Biz

Bea Lillie


----------



## hollydolly

Lillie Langtry


----------



## Tish

Arthur Langtry


----------



## Sunny

Lily Pons


----------



## hollydolly

Arthur Ashe


----------



## Tish

Aran Ashe


----------



## hollydolly

Aaron Ramsey


----------



## Pink Biz

Henry Aaron


----------



## Citygirl

*Aaron Rodgers*


----------



## Sunny

Aaron Burr


----------



## hollydolly

Raymond Burr


----------



## Pink Biz

Raymond Massey


----------



## Tish

Daniel Massey


----------



## Sunny

Daniel Boone


----------



## Pink Biz

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## hollydolly

Tamasin Day -Lewis ( Daniels' sister who is a TV chef, and author)


----------



## Sunny

Lewis Carroll


----------



## Pink Biz

Carroll Baker


----------



## hollydolly

Tom Baker


----------



## Tish

Ma Baker


----------



## Pink Biz

Ginger Baker


----------



## Ceege

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Sunny

Roy Rogers


----------



## Pink Biz

Roy Acuff


----------



## hollydolly

Roy Wood


----------



## Sunny

Roy Cohn


----------



## Citygirl

*Roy Clark*


----------



## hollydolly

Petula Clark


----------



## tinytn

Patsy Clark


----------



## Pink Biz

Patsy Cline


----------



## Sunny

Kevin Kline


----------



## Pink Biz

Robert Klein


----------



## tinytn

Robert Altman


----------



## hollydolly

John Altman


----------



## Tish

Dennis Altman


----------



## hollydolly

Dennis Waterman


----------



## Pink Biz

Dennis Weaver


----------



## hollydolly

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Pink Biz

Al Weaver


----------



## hollydolly

Al Capone


----------



## Sunny

Al Capp


----------



## hollydolly

Al Murray


----------



## Citygirl

*Arthur Murray*


----------



## Sunny

Bill Murray


----------



## Pink Biz

Tony Bill


----------



## hollydolly

Tony Mayo


----------



## tinytn

Tony Bennett


----------



## hollydolly

Arnold Bennett


----------



## Pink Biz

Benedict Arnold


----------



## hollydolly

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Sunny

Arnold Stang (anybody else remember him?)


----------



## hollydolly

No ^^^ ... 

Debbie Arnold


----------



## tinytn

Nope^^^

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Pink Biz

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Sunny

Here's Arnold Stang. He was in a lot of mid-20th century movies, and had a very funny voice.

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Pink Biz

Burt Ward


----------



## Citygirl

*Hines Ward  [football]*


----------



## Pink Biz

Gregory Hines


----------

